# Movie Watcher's Baker's Dozen - Part 2!



## Risible (May 15, 2009)

Here's the Rules:



> The idea is to complete a Baker's Dozen (13) under the topic "Movies." The person who completes #13 picks the next category. Remember that all your categories are to pertain to Movies (actors, actresses, producers, etc).


Here's the link to Part 1.

And here's the last post:



BBW Betty said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role
> 
> 1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
> 2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
> ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 16, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse
8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban
9. A Thousand Roads - Jeremiah Bitsui
10. Last of the Mohicans - Russel Means and Eric Schweig

11. The Song of Hiawatha - Russell Means


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse
8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban
9. A Thousand Roads - Jeremiah Bitsui
10. Last of the Mohicans - Russel Means and Eric Schweig
11. The Song of Hiawatha - Russell Means

12. The Vanishing American - Richard Dix


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse
8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban
9. A Thousand Roads - Jeremiah Bitsui
10. Last of the Mohicans - Russel Means and Eric Schweig
11. The Song of Hiawatha - Russell Means
12. The Vanishing American - Richard Dix

13. The White Buffalo - Will Sampson

***********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse
8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban
9. A Thousand Roads - Jeremiah Bitsui
10. Last of the Mohicans - Russel Means and Eric Schweig
11. The Song of Hiawatha - Russell Means
12. The Vanishing American - Richard Dix

13. The White Buffalo - Will Sampson

***********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse
8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban
9. A Thousand Roads - Jeremiah Bitsui
10. Last of the Mohicans - Russel Means and Eric Schweig
11. The Song of Hiawatha - Russell Means
12. The Vanishing American - Richard Dix

13. The White Buffalo - Will Sampson

***********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans

3.Flipper - Sandy Ricks


----------



## Adamantoise (May 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3.Flipper - Sandy Ricks

4. Green Street - Matt Buckner


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3.Flipper - Sandy Ricks
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner

5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3. Flipper - Sandy Ricks
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner
5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn

6. The Ice Storm - Mikey Carver


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3. Flipper - Sandy Ricks
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner
5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn
6. The Ice Storm - Mikey Carver

7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Patrick


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3. Flipper - Sandy Ricks
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner
5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn
6. The Ice Storm - Mikey Carver

7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Patrick


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3. Flipper - Sandy Ricks 
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner
5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn
6. The Ice Storm - Mikey Carver
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Patrick

8. Everything Is Illuminated - Jonathan Safran Foer


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3. Flipper - Sandy Ricks
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner
5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn
6. The Ice Storm - Mikey Carver
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Patrick
8. Everything Is Illuminated - Jonathan Safran Foer

9. Bobby - Bobby Kennedy


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 21, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.
> 
> 1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
> 2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
> ...



10. North - North

Just shoot in: he didn't play Bobby Kennedy in Bobby...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3. Flipper - Sandy Ricks
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner
5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn
6. The Ice Storm - Mikey Carver
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Patrick
8. Everything Is Illuminated - Jonathan Safran Foer
9. Bobby - Bobby Kennedy
10. North - North

11. Deep Impact - Leo Beiderman


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> 10. North - North
> 
> Just shoot in: he didn't play Bobby Kennedy in Bobby...




Elijah Wood Cast in the RFK Movie
The 24-year-old actor has joined the cast of Director Emilio Estevez's "Bobby", according to Latino Review.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Elijah Wood Cast in the RFK Movie
> The 24-year-old actor has joined the cast of Director Emilio Estevez's "Bobby", according to Latino Review.​



Yes Elijah Woods was cast in the movie, however he was NOT cast in the titular role.

IMBD 'Bobby" Full Cast Credits 

Elijah Wood ...	William Avary
Dave Fraunces ...	Robert F. Kennedy


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes Elijah Woods was cast in the movie, however he was NOT cast in the titular role.
> 
> IMBD 'Bobby" Full Cast Credits
> 
> ...



That's what I meant. He plays Lindsay Lohan's boyfriend, not RFK. Sorry for messing up the game:doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 21, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.
> 
> 1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
> 2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
> ...



12. Sin City - Kevin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes Elijah Woods was cast in the movie, however he was NOT cast in the titular role.
> 
> IMBD 'Bobby" Full Cast Credits
> 
> ...



*Ok, I renig my statement. So solly. :blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Elijah Wood movies and the role he played.

1. The Lord Of The Rings - Frodo
2. The Good Son - Mark Evans
3. Flipper - Sandy Ricks
4. Green Street - Matt Buckner
5. The Adventures of Huck Finn - Huck Finn
6. The Ice Storm - Mikey Carver
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Patrick
8. Everything Is Illuminated - Jonathan Safran Foer
9. Bobby - William Avary
10. North - North
11. Deep Impact - Leo Beiderman
12. Sin City - Kevin 

13. The Oxford Murders - Martin 

*********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck/Phyllis Dietrichson


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2009)

Hi, GrandiFloras... hope you don't ban me for the post I made... I just saw a mistake, and we all make mistakes... sorry for messing up the game, anyway, hope I still can play here I like this game.



Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.
> 
> 1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck/Phyllis Dietrichson



2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Hi, GrandiFloras... hope you don't ban me for the post I made... I just saw a mistake, and we all make mistakes... sorry for messing up the game, anyway, hope I still can play here I like this game.
> 
> 
> *Not at all, you were right and I was wrong, I don't get mad over silly things like me being wrong, sheesh, happens to me all of the time, prolly early sinility setting in. LOL:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura

3. Basic Instinct - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 24, 2009)

Thank you, Grandi. I get very easily nervous... so... yeah.



Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.
> 
> 1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
> 2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
> 3. Basic Instinct - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell



4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda

5. Femme Fatale - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon
7. Body Heat (1981)--Kathleen Turner as Matty Walker.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct (1992) - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale (2002) - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon
7. Body Heat (1981)--Kathleen Turner as Matty Walker.

8. The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Mary Astor as Brigid O'Shaughnessy


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct (1992) - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale (2002) - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon
7. Body Heat (1981)--Kathleen Turner as Matty Walker.
8. The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Mary Astor as Brigid O'Shaughnessy

9. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman as Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct (1992) - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale (2002) - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon
7. Body Heat (1981)--Kathleen Turner as Matty Walker.
8. The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Mary Astor as Brigid O'Shaughnessy
9. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman as Beatrix Kiddo

10. The Big Sleep- Lauren Bacall as Vivian Rutledge


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct (1992) - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale (2002) - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon
7. Body Heat (1981) - Kathleen Turner as Matty Walker.
8. The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Mary Astor as Brigid O'Shaughnessy
9. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman as Beatrix Kiddo
10. The Big Sleep - Lauren Bacall as Vivian Rutledge

11. Poison Ivy (1992) - Drew Barrymore as Ivy


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct (1992) - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale (2002) - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon
7. Body Heat (1981) - Kathleen Turner as Matty Walker.
8. The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Mary Astor as Brigid O'Shaughnessy
9. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman as Beatrix Kiddo
10. The Big Sleep - Lauren Bacall as Vivian Rutledge
11. Poison Ivy (1992) - Drew Barrymore as Ivy

12. Batman Returns (1992) - Michelle Pfeiffer as Selina Kyle aka Catwoman


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; The Greatest Femme Fatales, the movies they starred in the role that they played.

1. Double Indemnity (1944) - Barbara Stanwyck as Phyllis Dietrichson
2. Laura (1944) - Gene Tierney as Laura
3. Basic Instinct (1992) - Sharon Stone as Catherine Tramell
4. Gilda (1946) - Rita Hayworth as Gilda
5. Femme Fatale (2002) - Rebecca Romijn Stamos as Laure
6. Mildred Pierce (1945) - Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce-Beragon
7. Body Heat (1981) - Kathleen Turner as Matty Walker.
8. The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Mary Astor as Brigid O'Shaughnessy
9. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman as Beatrix Kiddo
10. The Big Sleep - Lauren Bacall as Vivian Rutledge
11. Poison Ivy (1992) - Drew Barrymore as Ivy
12. Batman Returns (1992) - Michelle Pfeiffer as Selina Kyle aka Catwoman

13. Underworld (2003) - Kate Beckinsale as Selene

**********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## mango (May 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.

*2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker

3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger

4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber

5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort

6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort
6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)

7. Psycho (1960) - Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates


----------



## Esther (May 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort
6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)
7. Psycho (1960) - Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates

8. Sleepy Hollow (1999) - Christopher Walken as the Headless Horseman


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort
6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)
7. Psycho (1960) - Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates
8. Sleepy Hollow (1999) - Christopher Walken as the Headless Horseman

9. The Shinning (1980) -Jack Nicholson as Jack Torrence


----------



## Adamantoise (May 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort
6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)
7. Psycho (1960) - Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates
8. Sleepy Hollow (1999) - Christopher Walken as the Headless Horseman
9. The Shinning (1980) -Jack Nicholson as Jack Torrence

10. The Prince Of Darkness (1975,I think...) - Christopher Lee as Count Dracula


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort
6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)
7. Psycho (1960) - Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates
8. Sleepy Hollow (1999) - Christopher Walken as the Headless Horseman
9. The Shinning (1980) -Jack Nicholson as Jack Torrence
10. The Prince Of Darkness (1975,I think...) - Christopher Lee as Count Dracula

11. Universal Soldier (1992) - Dolph Lundgren as Sergeant Andrew Scott


----------



## Adamantoise (May 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort
6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)
7. Psycho (1960) - Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates
8. Sleepy Hollow (1999) - Christopher Walken as the Headless Horseman
9. The Shinning (1980) -Jack Nicholson as Jack Torrence
10. The Prince Of Darkness (1975,I think...) - Christopher Lee as Count Dracula
11. Universal Soldier (1992) - Dolph Lundgren as Sergeant Andrew Scott
12. Star Wars (1977) - James Earl Jones as the voice of Darth Vader,David Prowse as Darth Vader.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Male Movie Villians, the year of release, the actor and the role he played.

1. Silence Of The Lambs (1991) - Anthony Hopkins as Dr Hannibal Lecter.
2. Batman (1989) - Jack Nicholson as The Joker
3. A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984) Robert Englund as Freddy Kruger
4. Die Hard (1988)-Alan Rickman- Hans Gruber
5. Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone(2001) -Ralph Fiennes as Lord Voldemort
6. Hellraiser (1986) - Doug Bradley as Lead Cenobite (not credited as 'Pinhead' until Hellraiser III)
7. Psycho (1960) - Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates
8. Sleepy Hollow (1999) - Christopher Walken as the Headless Horseman
9. The Shinning (1980) -Jack Nicholson as Jack Torrence
10. The Prince Of Darkness (1975,I think...) - Christopher Lee as Count Dracula
11. Universal Soldier (1992) - Dolph Lundgren as Sergeant Andrew Scott
12. Star Wars (1977) - James Earl Jones as the voice of Darth Vader,David Prowse as Darth Vader.

13. Pirates Of The Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest (2006) Bill Nighy as Davy Jones

************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester

2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker


----------



## DeniseW (May 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester

2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker

3. Mask(1985) Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester

2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker

3. Mask(1985) Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven

5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott is Pickett Smith


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven

5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott is Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) -- General Ross


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) -Sam Elliott as Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven
5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott as Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) - Sam Elliott as General Ross

7. Prancer (1989) - Sam Elliott as John Riggs


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) -Sam Elliott as Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven
5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott as Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) - Sam Elliott as General Ross

7. Prancer (1989) - Sam Elliott as John Riggs
8. Barnyard (2006- animated) Ben (there's just something wrong about a cow-complete with udder- having Sam Elliott's voice)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) -Sam Elliott as Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven
5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott as Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) - Sam Elliott as General Ross
7. Prancer (1989) - Sam Elliott as John Riggs
8. Barnyard (2006) animated - Sam Elliott as Ben (there's just something wrong about a cow-complete with udder - having Sam Elliott's voice)

9. Road House (1989) Sam Elliott as Wade Garrett


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) -Sam Elliott as Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven
5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott as Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) - Sam Elliott as General Ross
7. Prancer (1989) - Sam Elliott as John Riggs
8. Barnyard (2006) animated - Sam Elliott as Ben (there's just something wrong about a cow-complete with udder - having Sam Elliott's voice)
9. Road House (1989) Sam Elliott as Wade Garrett

10. Fatal Beauty (1987) Sam Elliott as Mike Marshak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) -Sam Elliott as Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven
5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott as Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) - Sam Elliott as General Ross
7. Prancer (1989) - Sam Elliott as John Riggs
8. Barnyard (2006) animated - Sam Elliott as Ben (there's just something wrong about a cow-complete with udder - having Sam Elliott's voice)
9. Road House (1989) Sam Elliott as Wade Garrett
10. Fatal Beauty (1987) Sam Elliott as Mike Marshak

11. Tombstone (1993) Sam Elliott as Virgil Earp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) -Sam Elliott as Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven
5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott as Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) - Sam Elliott as General Ross
7. Prancer (1989) - Sam Elliott as John Riggs
8. Barnyard (2006) animated - Sam Elliott as Ben (there's just something wrong about a cow-complete with udder - having Sam Elliott's voice)
9. Road House (1989) Sam Elliott as Wade Garrett
10. Fatal Beauty (1987) Sam Elliott as Mike Marshak
11. Tombstone (1993) Sam Elliott as Virgil Earp

12. Gettysburg (1993) Sam Elliott as Brig. Gen. John Buford


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Sam Elliott in them and the role that he played.

1. The Golden Compass (2007) - Sam Elliott as Lee Scoresby Hester
2. Ghost Rider (2007) - Sam Elliot as The Caretaker
3. Mask(1985) -Sam Elliott as Gar(Cher's Boyfriend)
4. The Shadow Riders (1982) Sam Elliott as Dal Traven
5. Frogs (1972) - Sam Elliott as Pickett Smith
6. The Incredible Hulk (2003) - Sam Elliott as General Ross
7. Prancer (1989) - Sam Elliott as John Riggs
8. Barnyard (2006) animated - Sam Elliott as Ben (having Sam Elliott's voice)
9. Road House (1989) Sam Elliott as Wade Garrett
10. Fatal Beauty (1987) Sam Elliott as Mike Marshak
11. Tombstone (1993) Sam Elliott as Virgil Earp
12. Gettysburg (1993) Sam Elliott as Brig. Gen. John Buford 

13. Pretty When You Cry (2001) Sam Elliott as Detective Lukas Black 

***************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element - Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.
> 
> 1. The Fifth Element - Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg



2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 7, 2009)

Movies with Gary Oldman and the role he played:

1. The Fifth Element -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black


----------



## Esther (Jun 7, 2009)

Movies with Gary Oldman and the role he played:

1. The Fifth Element -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black

4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious

5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 9, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula

6. Léon - Stansfield


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element (1997) -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula
6. Léon - Stansfield

7. The Unborn (2009) - Spiritual Advisor, Sendak


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 9, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element (1997) -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula
6. Léon - Stansfield
7. The Unborn (2009) - Spiritual Advisor, Sendak

8. The Dark Knight - James Gordon


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 9, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element (1997) -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula
6. Léon - Stansfield
7. The Unborn (2009) - Spiritual Advisor, Sendak 
8. The Dark Knight - James Gordon

9. Hannibal - Mason Verger


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element (1997) -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula
6. Léon - Stansfield
7. The Unborn (2009) - Spiritual Advisor, Sendak 
8. The Dark Knight - James Gordon
9. Hannibal - Mason Verger

10. Book of Eli - Carnegie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element (1997) -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula
6. Léon - Stansfield
7. The Unborn (2009) - Spiritual Advisor, Sendak 
8. The Dark Knight - James Gordon
9. Hannibal - Mason Verger
10. Book of Eli - Carnegie

11.True Romance (1993) - Drexl Spivey


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element (1997) -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula
6. Léon - Stansfield
7. The Unborn (2009) - Spiritual Advisor, Sendak 
8. The Dark Knight - James Gordon
9. Hannibal - Mason Verger
10. Book of Eli - Carnegie
11.True Romance (1993) - Drexl Spivey

12. Batman Begins (2005) - Sgt. James Gordon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies featuring Gary Oldman and the role that he played.

1. The Fifth Element (1997) -Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
2. Lost in Space - Dr. Smith
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Sirius Black
4. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious
5. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Count Dracula
6. Léon - Stansfield
7. The Unborn (2009) - Spiritual Advisor, Sendak 
8. The Dark Knight - James Gordon
9. Hannibal - Mason Verger
10. Book of Eli - Carnegie
11.True Romance (1993) - Drexl Spivey
12. Batman Begins (2005) - Sgt. James Gordon

13. Rosencrantz And Guildenstern Are Dead (1991) - Rosencrantz

*************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)

2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)


----------



## Esther (Jun 15, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)

2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)

3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)

4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)

5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Esther (Jun 16, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan

6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan
6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.

7. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (2000) - John Travolta - bad movie from bad source material


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan
6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.
7. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (2000) - John Travolta - bad movie from bad source material

8. Troll 2 (1989) - Michael Paul Stephenson (A corn-on-the-cob sex scene, pudgy-potato-sack clad midgets, and a peculiar plot about evil vegetarian goblins attempting to transform a young boy’s family into edible plants)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan
6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.
7. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (2000) - John Travolta - bad movie from bad source material
8. Troll 2 (1989) - Michael Paul Stephenson (A corn-on-the-cob sex scene, pudgy-potato-sack clad midgets, and a peculiar plot about evil vegetarian goblins attempting to transform a young boys family into edible plants)

9. Disaster Movie (2008) - Matt Lanter (a bunch of nonsense)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan
6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.
7. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (2000) - John Travolta - bad movie from bad source material
8. Troll 2 (1989) - Michael Paul Stephenson (A corn-on-the-cob sex scene, pudgy-potato-sack clad midgets, and a peculiar plot about evil vegetarian goblins attempting to transform a young boys family into edible plants)
9. Disaster Movie (2008) - Matt Lanter (a bunch of nonsense)

10. The Oxford Murders (2008) - Elijah Wood (featuring the worlds most unerotic sex scene)


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan
6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.
7. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (2000) - John Travolta - bad movie from bad source material
8. Troll 2 (1989) - Michael Paul Stephenson (A corn-on-the-cob sex scene, pudgy-potato-sack clad midgets, and a peculiar plot about evil vegetarian goblins attempting to transform a young boys family into edible plants)
9. Disaster Movie (2008) - Matt Lanter (a bunch of nonsense)
10. The Oxford Murders (2008) - Elijah Wood (featuring the worlds most unerotic sex scene)

11. Twilight (2008) - Robert Pattinson. (Saw it to see what all the fuss is about, and still not quite sure...)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan
6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.
7. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (2000) - John Travolta - bad movie from bad source material
8. Troll 2 (1989) - Michael Paul Stephenson (A corn-on-the-cob sex scene, pudgy-potato-sack clad midgets, and a peculiar plot about evil vegetarian goblins attempting to transform a young boys family into edible plants)
9. Disaster Movie (2008) - Matt Lanter (a bunch of nonsense)
10. The Oxford Murders (2008) - Elijah Wood (featuring the worlds most unerotic sex scene)
11. Twilight (2008) - Robert Pattinson. (Saw it to see what all the fuss is about, and still not quite sure...)

12. Bloodrayne(2005) - Anything Uwe Boll produces seems to always turn out to be a festering pile of sh..you know what.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What is the worst movie that you have ever seen that you would never see again? Please. post the title, year made and the leading role.

1. The Wicker Man (2006) - Nicholas Cage (Way beneath his ability!)
2. Journey To The Center Of The Earth (2008) - Brendan Fraser (Worst remake ever, they left way to much out and to many questions at the end....)
3. BTK Killer (2005) - Featuring some atrocious actor named Gerard Griesbaum. (I turned this off halfway through. The acting was laughable and it was so poorly shot that it looked like a homemade film.)
4. Invasion Of The Pod People (2007) - Erica Roby ?(dumb, dee, dumb, dumb....duuuuumb.)
5. I Know Who Killed Me (2007) - Lindsay Lohan
6. Blair Witch Project (1999) - Heather Donahue. So overrated.
7. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (2000) - John Travolta - bad movie from bad source material
8. Troll 2 (1989) - Michael Paul Stephenson (A corn-on-the-cob sex scene, pudgy-potato-sack clad midgets, and a peculiar plot about evil vegetarian goblins attempting to transform a young boy’s family into edible plants)
9. Disaster Movie (2008) - Matt Lanter (a bunch of nonsense)
10. The Oxford Murders (2008) - Elijah Wood (featuring the world’s most unerotic sex scene)
11. Twilight (2008) - Robert Pattinson. (Saw it to see what all the fuss is about, and still not quite sure...)
12. Bloodrayne(2005) - Anything Uwe Boll produces seems to always turn out to be a festering pile of sh..you know what.

13. Troll (1986) - (Corny to some but if you were a child of the 80’s you may have fond memories of enjoying it)

*************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.

2. Time Bandits.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits.

3. Willow - Ok, maybe not the greatest film ever, but...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits.

3. Willow 
4. The Wizard Of Oz (someone had to come up with the obvious)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 21, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow 
4. The Wizard Of Oz (someone had to come up with the obvious)

5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Oompah, Loompah Doompah de doo)


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 21, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.


----------



## Esther (Jun 21, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.

7. Poltergeist!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.
7. Poltergeist!

8. Under The Rainbow


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 21, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.
7. Poltergeist!
8. Under The Rainbow

9. Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi. (Ewoks!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.
7. Poltergeist!
8. Under The Rainbow
9. Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi. (Ewoks!)

10. Freaks (1932)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 22, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.
7. Poltergeist!
8. Under The Rainbow
9. Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi. (Ewoks!)
10. Freaks (1932)

tried to hold off but...
11. The Lord Of The Rings (2001-2003)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.
7. Poltergeist!
8. Under The Rainbow
9. Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi. (Ewoks!)
10. Freaks (1932)
11. The Lord Of The Rings (2001-2003)

12. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (I can't believe noone else entered this one yet! LOL)


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 23, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....

1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
2. Time Bandits
3. Willow
4. The Wizard Of Oz
5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
6. Living in Oblivion - Best little person scene in a movie, ever.
7. Poltergeist!
8. Under The Rainbow
9. Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi. (Ewoks!)
10. Freaks (1932)
11. The Lord Of The Rings (2001-2003)
12. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

13. The Elephant Man.

*******************************

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 24, 2009)

steadydecline said:


> *******************************
> 
> NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.
> 
> 1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.



2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

steadydecline said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....
> 
> 1. Darby O'Gill and the Little People.
> 2. Time Bandits
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 

3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.
> 
> 1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
> 2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious)
> ...



4. Shadows - Ben


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> steadydecline said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Featuring real or imaginary Little People/Dwarves etc.....
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

steadydecline said:


> Grandi Floras said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't have huge roles, but there were a few little people in the freak show at which he performed.
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben

5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 25, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.
> 
> 1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
> 2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious)
> ...



6. Ray - Ray Charles


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben
5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47
6. Ray - Ray Charles

7. Blade - Blade


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben
5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47
6. Ray - Ray Charles
7. Blade - Blade
8. The Negotiator - Lieutenant Danny Roman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben
5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47
6. Ray - Ray Charles
7. Blade - Blade
8. The Negotiator - Lieutenant Danny Roman

9. Around. Around - Doyle Simms


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben
5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47
6. Ray - Ray Charles
7. Blade - Blade
8. The Negotiator - Lieutenant Danny Roman
9. Around. Around - Doyle Simms

10. 51st State - Elmo McElroy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben
5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47
6. Ray - Ray Charles
7. Blade - Blade
8. The Negotiator - Lieutenant Danny Roman
9. Around. Around - Doyle Simms
10. 51st State - Elmo McElroy

11. Blood Diamond - Solomon Vandy


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben
5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47
6. Ray - Ray Charles
7. Blade - Blade
8. The Negotiator - Lieutenant Danny Roman
9. Around. Around - Doyle Simms
10. 51st State - Elmo McElroy
11. Blood Diamond - Solomon Vandy
12. Remember the Titans - coach Herman Boone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: (hope this wasn't done before, sorry if it was) Movies with a black lead protagonist. List the role as well.

1. Night of the Living Dead - Ben.
2. Malcolm X - Malcolm X (obvious) 
3. My Sassy Girl - Jesse Bradford
4. Shadows - Ben
5. Hitman (2007) - Agent 47
6. Ray - Ray Charles
7. Blade - Blade
8. The Negotiator - Lieutenant Danny Roman
9. Around. Around - Doyle Simms
10. 51st State - Elmo McElroy
11. Blood Diamond - Solomon Vandy
12. Remember the Titans - coach Herman Boone

13. I Am Legend - Robert Neville

****************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.


1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.


1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.


1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.


1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux

4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost

5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger

6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger
6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse

7. In the Valley of Elah - Emily Sanders


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger
6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse
7. In the Valley of Elah - Emily Sanders

8. The Life and Death of Peter Sellers - Britt Ekland


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger
6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse
7. In the Valley of Elah - Emily Sanders
8. The Life and Death of Peter Sellers - Britt Ekland

9. Charlize Theron movies - Sylvia


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger
6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse
7. In the Valley of Elah - Emily Sanders
8. The Life and Death of Peter Sellers - Britt Ekland
9. Charlize Theron movies - Sylvia

10. The Road - The wife


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 4, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.
> 
> 1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
> 2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
> ...



11. The Cider House Rules - Candy

Can I ask what #9 means??? I didn't get that... sorry


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger
6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse
7. In the Valley of Elah - Emily Sanders
8. The Life and Death of Peter Sellers - Britt Ekland
9. The Road - The wife
10. The Cider House Rules - Candy

11. The Burning Plan - Silvia _(I Goofed on #9, this is the correct entry)_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger
6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse
7. In the Valley of Elah - Emily Sanders
8. The Life and Death of Peter Sellers - Britt Ekland
9. The Road - The wife
10. The Cider House Rules - Candy
11. The Burning Plan - Silvia

12. Sweet November - Sara Deever


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Charlize Theron movies and the role she played.

1. Monster - Aileen Wuornos
2. The Devil's Advocate -- Mary Ann
3. Æon Flux - - Æon Flux
4. The Astronaut's Wife - Jillian Armacost
5. The Italian Job - Stella Bridger
6. Head in the Clouds - Gilda Besse
7. In the Valley of Elah - Emily Sanders
8. The Life and Death of Peter Sellers - Britt Ekland
9. The Road - The wife
10. The Cider House Rules - Candy
11. The Burning Plan - Silvia
12. Sweet November - Sara Deever

13. Mighty Joe Young - Jill Young

************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brenner as the King Of Siam _(sigh)_


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 7, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 7, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom

3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley


----------



## Esther (Jul 7, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley

4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David

5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko _(heart palpitations)_


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David
5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko _(heart palpitations)_

6. Blazing Saddles - Gene Wilder as Jim


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David
5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko 
6. Blazing Saddles - Gene Wilder as Jim

7. Darby O'Gill And The Little People - Sean Connery as Michael McBride


----------



## Esther (Jul 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David
5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko 
6. Blazing Saddles - Gene Wilder as Jim
7. Darby O'Gill And The Little People - Sean Connery as Michael McBride

8. El Orfanato (The Orphanage) - Belén Rueda as Laura


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David
5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko 
6. Blazing Saddles - Gene Wilder as Jim
7. Darby O'Gill And The Little People - Sean Connery as Michael McBride
8. El Orfanato (The Orphanage) - Belén Rueda as Laura

9. DIRTY DANCING - Patrick Swayze as Johnny


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 9, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?
> 
> 1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam
> 2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
> ...



10. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Jack Nicholson as R.P. McMurphy


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 10, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David
5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko 
6. Blazing Saddles - Gene Wilder as Jim
7. Darby O'Gill And The Little People - Sean Connery as Michael McBride
8. El Orfanato (The Orphanage) - Belén Rueda as Laura
9. DIRTY DANCING - Patrick Swayze as Johnny 

10. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Jack Nicholson as R.P. McMurphy
11. The Princess Bride - Mandy Patinkin as Inigo Montoya
__________________


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David
5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko 
6. Blazing Saddles - Gene Wilder as Jim
7. Darby O'Gill And The Little People - Sean Connery as Michael McBride
8. El Orfanato (The Orphanage) - Belén Rueda as Laura
9. DIRTY DANCING - Patrick Swayze as Johnny 
10. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Jack Nicholson as R.P. McMurphy
11. The Princess Bride - Mandy Patinkin as Inigo Montoya

12. Dracula - Bela Legosi as Count Dracula


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Which is your favorite movie and your favorite leading role?

1. The King And I - Yul Brynner as the King Of Siam 
2. The Producers - Gene Wilder as Leo Bloom
3. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver as Lt. Ellen Ripley
4. The Lost Boys - Kiefer Sutherland as David
5. Grease - John Travolta as Danny Zuko 
6. Blazing Saddles - Gene Wilder as Jim
7. Darby O'Gill And The Little People - Sean Connery as Michael McBride
8. El Orfanato (The Orphanage) - Belén Rueda as Laura
9. DIRTY DANCING - Patrick Swayze as Johnny 
10. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Jack Nicholson as R.P. McMurphy
11. The Princess Bride - Mandy Patinkin as Inigo Montoya
12. Dracula - Bela Legosi as Count Dracula

13. The Green Mile - Michael Clarke Duncan as John Coffey 

**********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin


----------



## comaseason (Jul 11, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) with Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt


----------



## mango (Jul 11, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) with Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt

*3. Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006) starring Sacha Baron Cohen*


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) with Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006) starring Sacha Baron Cohen

4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) with Steve Carrell


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 11, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....
> 
> 1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin
> 2. The Impostors (1998) with Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
> ...




5. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Jeff Bridges and John Goodman, as the Dude and Walter


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) with Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006) starring Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) with Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) John Goodman & Jeff Bridges

6. Airplane (1980) Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays


----------



## comaseason (Jul 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) with Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006) starring Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) with Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) John Goodman & Jeff Bridges
6. Airplane (1980) Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays
7. What About Bob? (1991) with Bill Murray, Richard Dreyfuss, Charlie Korsmo


----------



## steadydecline (Jul 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) with John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) with Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006) starring Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) with Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) John Goodman & Jeff Bridges
6. Airplane (1980) Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays
7. What About Bob? (1991) with Bill Murray, Richard Dreyfuss, Charlie Korsmo

8. MST3K the Movie (1996) -- Michael J. Nelson, Trace Beaulieu, Kevin Murphy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) - John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) - Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat (2006): -Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) -Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) -John Goodman & Jeff Bridges
6. Airplane (1980) -Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays
7. What About Bob? (1991) -Bill Murray, Richard Dreyfuss, Charlie Korsmo
8. MST3K the Movie (1996) - Michael J. Nelson, Trace Beaulieu, Kevin Murphy.

9. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000) - Jim Carey


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) - John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) - Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat (2006): -Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) -Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) -John Goodman & Jeff Bridges
6. Airplane (1980) -Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays
7. What About Bob? (1991) -Bill Murray, Richard Dreyfuss, Charlie Korsmo
8. MST3K the Movie (1996) - Michael J. Nelson, Trace Beaulieu, Kevin Murphy.
9. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000) - Jim Carey

10. Best In Show (2000) - Christopher Guest, Michael McKean, Catherine O'Hara, Eugene Levy, Jane Lynch, Jennifer Coolidge, et all


----------



## comaseason (Jul 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) - John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) - Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat (2006): -Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) -Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) -John Goodman & Jeff Bridges
6. Airplane (1980) -Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays
7. What About Bob? (1991) -Bill Murray, Richard Dreyfuss, Charlie Korsmo
8. MST3K the Movie (1996) - Michael J. Nelson, Trace Beaulieu, Kevin Murphy.
9. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000) - Jim Carey
10. Best In Show (2000) - Christopher Guest, Michael McKean, Catherine O'Hara, Eugene Levy, Jane Lynch, Jennifer Coolidge, et all

11. Ishtar (1987) - Dustin Hoffman, Warren Beatty


----------



## steadydecline (Jul 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) - John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) - Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat (2006): -Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) -Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) -John Goodman & Jeff Bridges
6. Airplane (1980) -Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays
7. What About Bob? (1991) -Bill Murray, Richard Dreyfuss, Charlie Korsmo
8. MST3K the Movie (1996) - Michael J. Nelson, Trace Beaulieu, Kevin Murphy.
9. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000) - Jim Carey
10. Best In Show (2000) - Christopher Guest, Michael McKean, Catherine O'Hara, Eugene Levy, Jane Lynch, Jennifer Coolidge, et all
11. Ishtar (1987) - Dustin Hoffman, Warren Beatty

12. Dr. Strangelove, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964) - Peter Sellers, George C. Scott.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; What movies made you laugh so hard that you had tears in your eyes? The year released and the leading roles too.....

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987) - John Candy & Steve Martin
2. The Impostors (1998) - Stanly Tucci & Oliver Platt
3. Borat (2006): -Sacha Baron Cohen
4. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005) -Steve Carrell
5. The Big Lebowski (1998) -John Goodman & Jeff Bridges
6. Airplane (1980) -Leslie Nielsen & Robert Hays
7. What About Bob? (1991) -Bill Murray, Richard Dreyfuss, Charlie Korsmo
8. MST3K the Movie (1996) - Michael J. Nelson, Trace Beaulieu, Kevin Murphy.
9. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000) - Jim Carey
10. Best In Show (2000) - Christopher Guest, Michael McKean, Catherine O'Hara, Eugene Levy, Jane Lynch, Jennifer Coolidge, et all
11. Ishtar (1987) - Dustin Hoffman, Warren Beatty
12. Dr. Strangelove, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964) - Peter Sellers, George C. Scott.
13. The Princess Bride (1987) - Cary Elwes, Robin Wright, Mandy Patinkin

***************************************************************************************************

Next Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

Next Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson

2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2009)

Next Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson

2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse


----------



## steadydecline (Jul 13, 2009)

Next Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse

4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 14, 2009)

Next Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong

5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2009)

Next Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant

6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 14, 2009)

Next Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant
6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke

7. Into The West (1992) - Gabriel Byrne, Ellen Barkin, Ciarán Fitzgerald, Rúaidhrí Conroy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant
6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke
7. Into The West (1992) - Gabriel Byrne, Ellen Barkin, Ciarán Fitzgerald, Rúaidhrí Conroy

8. The Beast in the Cellar(1970) - Beryl Reid and John Hamill


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant
6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke
7. Into The West (1992) - Gabriel Byrne, Ellen Barkin, Ciarán Fitzgerald, Rúaidhrí Conroy
8. The Beast in the Cellar(1970) - Beryl Reid and John Hamill

9. King Arthur (2004) - Clive Owen as King Arthur


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 18, 2009)

Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant
6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke
7. Into The West (1992) - Gabriel Byrne, Ellen Barkin, Ciarán Fitzgerald, Rúaidhrí Conroy
8. The Beast in the Cellar(1970) - Beryl Reid and John Hamill
9. King Arthur (2004) - Clive Owen as King Arthur

10. Whisky Galore (1949) - Basil Radford, Joan Greenwood


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant
6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke
7. Into The West (1992) - Gabriel Byrne, Ellen Barkin, Ciarán Fitzgerald, Rúaidhrí Conroy
8. The Beast in the Cellar(1970) - Beryl Reid and John Hamill
9. King Arthur (2004) - Clive Owen as King Arthur
10. Whisky Galore (1949) - Basil Radford, Joan Greenwood

11. Rob Roy (1995) - Liam Neeson as Robert Roy MacGregor 
11.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant
6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke
7. Into The West (1992) - Gabriel Byrne, Ellen Barkin, Ciarán Fitzgerald, Rúaidhrí Conroy
8. The Beast in the Cellar(1970) - Beryl Reid and John Hamill
9. King Arthur (2004) - Clive Owen as King Arthur
10. Whisky Galore (1949) - Basil Radford, Joan Greenwood
11. Rob Roy (1995) - Liam Neeson as Robert Roy MacGregor 

12. Bonnie Prince Charlie (1948) - David Niven and Margaret Leighton


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info

1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
3. Brigadoon (1954) - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse
4. The Commitments (1991) - Robert Arkins, Andrew Strong
5. Sense & Sensibility (1995) - Emma Thompson, Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant
6. Dragon Slayer (1981)- Peter MacNicol and Caitlin Clarke
7. Into The West (1992) - Gabriel Byrne, Ellen Barkin, Ciarán Fitzgerald, Rúaidhrí Conroy
8. The Beast in the Cellar(1970) - Beryl Reid and John Hamill
9. King Arthur (2004) - Clive Owen as King Arthur
10. Whisky Galore (1949) - Basil Radford, Joan Greenwood
11. Rob Roy (1995) - Liam Neeson as Robert Roy MacGregor 
12. Bonnie Prince Charlie (1948) - David Niven and Margaret Leighton

13. 28 Weeks Later (2007) - Robert Carlyle and Catherine McCormack

*************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 22, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Category: Your favourite movies set in the British Isles - usual info
> 
> 1. Local Hero (1983) - Burt Lancaster, Peter Riegert, Fulton Mackay, Dennis Lawson
> 2. The Quiet Man (1951) - Maureen O'Hara and John Wayne
> ...



2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 22, 2009)

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins 

2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon

4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....
> 
> 1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
> 2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
> ...



5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon
4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen
5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro

6. A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey as the voice of Scrooge


----------



## Esther (Jul 24, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon
4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen
5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro
6. A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey as the voice of Scrooge

7. Orphan - Vera Farmiga as Kate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon
4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen
5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro
6. A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey as the voice of Scrooge
7. Orphan - Vera Farmiga as Kate

8. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - Daniel Radcliffe as Harry Potter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon
4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen
5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro
6. A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey as the voice of Scrooge
7. Orphan - Vera Farmiga as Kate
8. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - Daniel Radcliffe as Harry Potter

9. Public Enemies - Johnny Depp as John Dillinger


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon
4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen
5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro
6. A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey as the voice of Scrooge
7. Orphan - Vera Farmiga as Kate
8. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - Daniel Radcliffe as Harry Potter
9. Public Enemies - Johnny Depp as John Dillinger

11. Julie & Julia - Meryl Streep as Julia Child


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon
4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen
5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro
6. A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey as the voice of Scrooge
7. Orphan - Vera Farmiga as Kate
8. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - Daniel Radcliffe as Harry Potter
9. Public Enemies - Johnny Depp as John Dillinger
11. Julie & Julia - Meryl Streep as Julia Child

12. A Perfect Getaway - Milla Jovovich as Cydney


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name the newest movie that you want to see, the leading actor or actress, and the role they play....

1. Dark Shadows - Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins
2. Shutter Island - Leo DiCaprio as Teddy Daniels
3. Angels and Demons - Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon
4. New Moon - Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen
5. Tetro - Vincent Gallo as Tetro
6. A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey as the voice of Scrooge
7. Orphan - Vera Farmiga as Kate
8. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - Daniel Radcliffe as Harry Potter
9. Public Enemies - Johnny Depp as John Dillinger
11. Julie & Julia - Meryl Streep as Julia Child
12. A Perfect Getaway - Milla Jovovich as Cydney

13. Star Trek (2009) - Zachary Quinto as Spock & Leonard Nimoy as Spock Prime 

************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?
> 
> 1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I



A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I
2. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan

3. Tom Hanks - as Chuck Noland in Cast Away


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I
2. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan
3. Tom Hanks - as Chuck Noland in Cast Away
4. Will Smith - Chris Gradner in The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I
2. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan
3. Tom Hanks - as Chuck Noland in Cast Away
4. Will Smith - Chris Gradner in The Pursuit of Happiness

5. Meryl Streep - as Sarah in The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I
2. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan
3. Tom Hanks - as Chuck Noland in Cast Away
4. Will Smith - Chris Gradner in The Pursuit of Happiness
5. Meryl Streep - as Sarah in The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)

6. John Goodman - Harry Brock in Born Yesterday (1993)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I
2. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan
3. Tom Hanks - as Chuck Noland in Cast Away
4. Will Smith - Chris Gradner in The Pursuit of Happiness
5. Meryl Streep - as Sarah in The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)
6. John Goodman - Harry Brock in Born Yesterday (1993) 

*Come on People, I am sure that some of you others have a favorite actor/actress that you like.

If you want to change the Category, be my guest. *


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I
2. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan
3. Tom Hanks - as Chuck Noland in Cast Away
4. Will Smith - Chris Gradner in The Pursuit of Happiness
5. Meryl Streep - as Sarah in The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)
6. John Goodman - Harry Brock in Born Yesterday (1993) 
7. Sandra Bullock - Siddalee 'Sidda' Walker in Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood (2002)


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 5, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?
> 
> 1. Yul Brenner - The King Of Siam in The King and I
> 2. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - James Dunne as Johnny Nolan
> ...




8. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner as King Mongkut - The King and I
2. James Dunne as Johnny Nolan - A Tree Grows in Brooklyn 
3. Tom Hanks as Chuck Noland - Cast Away
4. Will Smith as Chris Gardner - The Pursuit of Happiness
5. Meryl Streep as Sarah - The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)
6. John Goodman as Harry Brock - Born Yesterday (1993) 
7. Sandra Bullock as Siddalee 'Sidda' Walker - Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood (2002)
8. Henry Fonda as Norman Thayer Jr. - On Golden Pond 

9. Johnny Depp as Edward Scissorhands - Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner as King Mongkut - The King and I
2. James Dunne as Johnny Nolan - A Tree Grows in Brooklyn 
3. Tom Hanks as Chuck Noland - Cast Away
4. Will Smith as Chris Gardner - The Pursuit of Happiness
5. Meryl Streep as Sarah - The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)
6. John Goodman as Harry Brock - Born Yesterday (1993) 
7. Sandra Bullock as Siddalee 'Sidda' Walker - Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood (2002)
8. Henry Fonda as Norman Thayer Jr. - On Golden Pond 
9. Johnny Depp as Edward Scissorhands - Edward Scissorhands

10. Jim Carry as Ace Ventura - Pet Detective


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

*Come on people, someone else has to want to create a new category...... I am running outa ideas here. LOL​*


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner as King Mongkut - The King and I
2. James Dunne as Johnny Nolan - A Tree Grows in Brooklyn 
3. Tom Hanks as Chuck Noland - Cast Away
4. Will Smith as Chris Gardner - The Pursuit of Happiness
5. Meryl Streep as Sarah - The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)
6. John Goodman as Harry Brock - Born Yesterday (1993) 
7. Sandra Bullock as Siddalee 'Sidda' Walker - Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood (2002)
8. Henry Fonda as Norman Thayer Jr. - On Golden Pond 
9. Johnny Depp as Edward Scissorhands - Edward Scissorhands

10. Jim Carry as Ace Ventura - Pet Detective
11. Danny Devito - Bill Rago in Renaissance Man (1994)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?

1. Yul Brenner as King Mongkut - The King and I
2. James Dunne as Johnny Nolan - A Tree Grows in Brooklyn 
3. Tom Hanks as Chuck Noland - Cast Away
4. Will Smith as Chris Gardner - The Pursuit of Happiness
5. Meryl Streep as Sarah - The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981)
6. John Goodman as Harry Brock - Born Yesterday (1993) 
7. Sandra Bullock as Siddalee 'Sidda' Walker - Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood (2002)
8. Henry Fonda as Norman Thayer Jr. - On Golden Pond 
9. Johnny Depp as Edward Scissorhands - Edward Scissorhands
10. Jim Carry as Ace Ventura - Pet Detective
11. Danny Devito as Bill Rago - Renaissance Man (1994)

12. Leonardo DiCaprio as King Louis XIV / Philippe - The Man In The Iron Mask


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 10, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Who is your favorite Actor/Actress and which movie do you think was the best of their career?
> 
> 1. Yul Brenner as King Mongkut - The King and I
> 2. James Dunne as Johnny Nolan - A Tree Grows in Brooklyn
> ...



13. Joe Pesci as Vincent Gambini -- My Cousin Vinny (1992)


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 10, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 10, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 11, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 11, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow

4. My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro

5. The Cronicles Of Narnia


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 11, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia
6. Dragon Half


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 11, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia
6. Dragon Half
7. The Princess Bride


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia
6. Dragon Half
7. The Princess Bride

8. Dragonheart


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 12, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia
6. Dragon Half
7. The Princess Bride
8. Dragonheart

9. Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 12, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia
6. Dragon Half
7. The Princess Bride
8. Dragonheart
9. Alice in Wonderland
10. The NeverEnding Story


----------



## Esther (Aug 12, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia
6. Dragon Half
7. The Princess Bride
8. Dragonheart
9. Alice in Wonderland
10. The NeverEnding Story
11. The Harry Potter series


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 12, 2009)

Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi

1. Labyrinth (1986)
2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
3. Willow
4. My Neighbor Totoro
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia
6. Dragon Half
7. The Princess Bride
8. Dragonheart
9. Alice in Wonderland
10. The NeverEnding Story
11. The Harry Potter series

12. Stardust


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 13, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Next Category: Fantasy but not Sci-Fi
> 
> 1. Labyrinth (1986)
> 2. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
> ...



13. The Dark Crystal

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 13, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical



1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical



1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 14, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I

4. The Sound of Music


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 14, 2009)

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 14, 2009)

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 14, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors

7. Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors
7. Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem

8. The Phantom Of The Opera


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 15, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors
7. Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem
8. The Phantom Of The Opera

9. Labyrinth


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors
7. Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem
8. The Phantom Of The Opera
9. Labyrinth

10. The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 16, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors
7. Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem
8. The Phantom Of The Opera
9. Labyrinth
10. The Wizard Of Oz
11. Muppet Treasure Island


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors
7. Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem
8. The Phantom Of The Opera
9. Labyrinth
10. The Wizard Of Oz
11. Muppet Treasure Island

12. Sweeny Todd


----------



## comaseason (Aug 16, 2009)

Next category: Your Favorite Musical

1. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King And I
4. The Sound of Music
5. Oliver
6. Little Shop of Horrors
7. Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem
8. The Phantom Of The Opera
9. Labyrinth
10. The Wizard Of Oz
11. Muppet Treasure Island
12. Sweeny Todd

13. Rocky Horror Picture Show 

*************
Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Venice boat chase - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Venice boat chase - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2. Citroen 2CV in Greek hills - James Bond, For Your Eyes Only


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 16, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Venice boat chase - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2. Citroen 2CV in Greek hills - James Bond, For Your Eyes Only
3. Driving backwards through London traffic -- National Treasure, Book of Secrets


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Venice boat chase - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2. Citroen 2CV in Greek hills - James Bond, For Your Eyes Only
3. Driving backwards through London traffic -- National Treasure, Book of Secrets

4. An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop becomes determined to find the underworld kingpin that killed the witness in his protection by driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. - Steve McQueens BULLITT


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 18, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Venice boat chase - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2. Citroen 2CV in Greek hills - James Bond, For Your Eyes Only
3. Driving backwards through London traffic -- National Treasure, Book of Secrets
4. An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop becomes determined to find the underworld kingpin that killed the witness in his protection by driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. - Steve McQueens BULLITT

5. The Blues Brothers - All the police in northern Illinois chasing Jake and Elwood Blues through the streets of Chicago


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Venice boat chase - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2. Citroen 2CV in Greek hills - James Bond, For Your Eyes Only
3. Driving backwards through London traffic -- National Treasure, Book of Secrets
4. An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop becomes determined to find the underworld kingpin that killed the witness in his protection by driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. - Steve McQueens BULLITT
5. The Blues Brothers - All the police in northern Illinois chasing Jake and Elwood Blues through the streets of Chicago

6. *The Italian Job* Mini Cooper sewer chase scene in Belfast.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Venice boat chase - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2. Citroen 2CV in Greek hills - James Bond, For Your Eyes Only
3. Driving backwards through London traffic -- National Treasure, Book of Secrets
4. An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop becomes determined to find the underworld kingpin that killed the witness in his protection by driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. - Steve McQueens BULLITT
5. The Blues Brothers - All the police in northern Illinois chasing Jake and Elwood Blues through the streets of Chicago
6. The Italian Job - Mini Cooper sewer chase scene in Belfast.

7. Ghost Rider - Johnny's new bike sets off at such a speed that it burns a trail of fire and destruction through the town.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - Venice boat chase 
2. James Bond, For Your Eyes Only - Citroen 2CV in Greek hills 
3. National Treasure, Book of Secrets - Driving backwards through London traffic 
4. Steve McQueens BULLITT - An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. 
5. The Blues Brothers - All the police in northern Illinois chasing Jake and Elwood Blues through the streets of Chicago
6. The Italian Job - Mini Cooper sewer chase scene in Belfast.
7. Ghost Rider - Johnny's new bike sets off at such a speed that it burns a trail of fire and destruction through the town.

8. The Great Race - Comedy about an early 20th century car race across three continents.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 23, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - Venice boat chase 
2. James Bond, For Your Eyes Only - Citroen 2CV in Greek hills 
3. National Treasure, Book of Secrets - Driving backwards through London traffic 
4. Steve McQueens BULLITT - An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. 
5. The Blues Brothers - All the police in northern Illinois chasing Jake and Elwood Blues through the streets of Chicago
6. The Italian Job - Mini Cooper sewer chase scene in Belfast.
7. Ghost Rider - Johnny's new bike sets off at such a speed that it burns a trail of fire and destruction through the town.

8. The Great Race - Comedy about an early 20th century car race across three continents.
9. HP and Half-Blood Prince - Harry being chased by and escaping the Hungarian Horntail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - Venice boat chase 
2. James Bond, For Your Eyes Only - Citroen 2CV in Greek hills 
3. National Treasure, Book of Secrets - Driving backwards through London traffic 
4. Steve McQueens BULLITT - An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. 
5. The Blues Brothers - All the police in northern Illinois chasing Jake and Elwood Blues through the streets of Chicago
6. The Italian Job - Mini Cooper sewer chase scene in Belfast.
7. Ghost Rider - Johnny's new bike sets off at such a speed that it burns a trail of fire and destruction through the town.
8. The Great Race - Comedy about an early 20th century car race across three continents.
9. HP and Half-Blood Prince - Harry being chased by and escaping the Hungarian Horntail.

10. James Bond's "The Spy who Loved Me" (Car Chase Underwater -- Lotus Esprit)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence
> 
> 1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - Venice boat chase
> 2. James Bond, For Your Eyes Only - Citroen 2CV in Greek hills
> ...



11. The French Connection - Gene Hackman chasing the subway, in NYC


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - Venice boat chase 
2. James Bond, For Your Eyes Only - Citroen 2CV in Greek hills 
3. National Treasure, Book of Secrets - Driving backwards through London traffic 
4. Steve McQueens BULLITT - An all guts, no glory San Francisco cop driving a 1968 390 CID V8 Ford Mustang. 
5. The Blues Brothers - All the police in northern Illinois chasing Jake and Elwood Blues through the streets of Chicago
6. The Italian Job - Mini Cooper sewer chase scene in Belfast.
7. Ghost Rider - Johnny's new bike sets off at such a speed that it burns a trail of fire and destruction through the town.
8. The Great Race - Comedy about an early 20th century car race across three continents.
9. HP and Half-Blood Prince - Harry being chased by and escaping the Hungarian Horntail.
10. James Bond's "The Spy who Loved Me" (Car Chase Underwater -- Lotus Esprit)
11. The French Connection - Gene Hackman chasing the subway, in NYC 

12. The Fast and the Furious - Tokyo Drift racing featuring customized old-school cars including a Honda Civic, Toyota Supra, Mazda RX7and a retro Dodge Charger.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Category: Favorite Movie Chase Sequence
> 
> 1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - Venice boat chase
> 2. James Bond, For Your Eyes Only - Citroen 2CV in Greek hills
> ...



13. Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior - Gibson hits the road


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 20, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.

1. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 20, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.
> 
> 1. Lars and the Real Girl
> 2. Revenge of the Nerds



3. La Misma Luna


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2010)

Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna

4. Rails And Ties


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 5, 2010)

Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna
4. Rails And Ties

5. 28 Days


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 5, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.
> 
> 1. Lars and the Real Girl
> 2. Revenge of the Nerds
> ...



6. Wonder Boys


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2010)

Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna
4. Rails And Ties
5. 28 Days
6. Wonder Boys

7. Crash


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 5, 2010)

Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna
4. Rails And Ties
5. 28 Days
6. Wonder Boys
7. Crash

8. Magnolia


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 5, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Next Category: Movies that Brought You Insight, in some way.
> 
> 1. Lars and the Real Girl
> 2. Revenge of the Nerds
> ...



9. The Spirit of the Beehive


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2010)

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna
4. Rails And Ties
5. 28 Days
6. Wonder Boys
7. Crash
8. Magnolia
9. The Spirit of the Beehive
10. Gummo


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 5, 2010)

Movies that brought you insight:

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna
4. Rails And Ties
5. 28 Days
6. Wonder Boys
7. Crash
8. Magnolia
9. The Spirit of the Beehive
10. Gummo

11. Letters From Iwo Jima


----------



## steadydecline (Mar 10, 2010)

Movies that brought you insight:

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna
4. Rails And Ties
5. 28 Days
6. Wonder Boys
7. Crash
8. Magnolia
9. The Spirit of the Beehive
10. Gummo
11. Letters From Iwo Jima

12. Thirteen.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 10, 2010)

Movies that brought you insight:

1. Lars and the Real Girl
2. Revenge of the Nerds
3. La Misma Luna
4. Rails And Ties
5. 28 Days
6. Wonder Boys
7. Crash
8. Magnolia
9. The Spirit of the Beehive
10. Gummo
11. Letters From Iwo Jima
12. Thirteen

13. Mumford

Okay! Someone start the next category.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 10, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Movies that brought you insight:
> 
> 1. Lars and the Real Girl
> 2. Revenge of the Nerds
> ...



Hi McBeth! You came up with # 13, so you get to choose the next category.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 10, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> Hi McBeth! You came up with # 13, so you get to choose the next category.



Dang it, I did the last one! The last person didn't choose a new category...so I didn't know that was part of it. Shoot.  Alright then...I'll give it a try.

Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-Washed-Up Actor

1. Pulp Fiction (John Travolta)


----------



## moore2me (Mar 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Dang it, I did the last one! The last person didn't choose a new category...so I didn't know that was part of it. Shoot.  Alright then...I'll give it a try.
> 
> Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-Washed-Up Actor
> 
> 1. Pulp Fiction (John Travolta)


2. The Wrestler (A really, really, really washed up Mickey Rourke)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Mar 13, 2010)

moore2me said:


> 1. Pulp Fiction (John Travolta)
> 2. The Wrestler (A really, really, really washed up Mickey Rourke)



3. Donnie Darko - Patrick Swayze's weirdo part


----------



## Nutty (Mar 13, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> 3. Donnie Darko - Patrick Swayze's weirdo part



4. Smokey and The Bandit-C'mon Jackie Gleason! Your better than that!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 13, 2010)

Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-Washed-Up Actor

1. Pulp Fiction (John Travolta)
2. The Wrestler (A really, really, really washed up Mickey Rourke)
3. Donnie Darko - Patrick Swayze's weirdo part 
4. Smokey and The Bandit-C'mon Jackie Gleason! Your better than that!
5. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 13, 2010)

Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:

1. Pulp Fiction - John Travolta
2. The Wrestler - Mickey Rourke
3. Donnie Darko - Patrick Swayze
4. Smoky & The Bandit - Jackie Gleason
5. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 13, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:
> 
> 1. Pulp Fiction - John Travolta
> 2. The Wrestler - Mickey Rourke
> ...



6. Blow - with Pee Wee Herman (AKA Paul Reubens)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 15, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:
> 
> 1. Pulp Fiction - John Travolta
> 2. The Wrestler - Mickey Rourke
> ...



7. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra


----------



## steadydecline (Mar 17, 2010)

Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:

1. Pulp Fiction - John Travolta
2. The Wrestler - Mickey Rourke
3. Donnie Darko - Patrick Swayze
4. Smoky & The Bandit - Jackie Gleason
5. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr.
6. Blow - with Pee Wee Herman (AKA Paul Reubens) 
7. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra 

8. The Godfather - Marlon Brando.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2010)

Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:

1. Pulp Fiction - John Travolta
2. The Wrestler - Mickey Rourke
3. Donnie Darko - Patrick Swayze
4. Smoky & The Bandit - Jackie Gleason
5. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr.
6. Blow - with Pee Wee Herman (AKA Paul Reubens)
7. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra

8. The Godfather - Marlon Brando.

9. My Cousin Vinny - Fred Gwynne (his last role - Judge Haller)


Judge Chamberlain Haller: "Uh... did you say 'yutes'? 
Vinny Gambini: "Yeah, two yutes." 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: "What is a yute?"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 23, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:
> 
> 1. Pulp Fiction - John Travolta
> 2. The Wrestler - Mickey Rourke
> ...



10. Boogie Nights - Burt Reynolds


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry it's out of order. Just getting the hang of this 


*4. Lifeguard (1976) Sam Elliot as Rick Carlson*


This was for the Sam Elliot Movie list


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> 10. Boogie Nights - Burt Reynolds



*Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:
*

*11. Jackie Earle Hailey - Little Children (Oscar Nominee) Creepy,Creepy Role *

(and I mess up again  )


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 23, 2010)

russianrobot said:


> *Best Comeback by a Thought-to-be-washed-up Actor:
> *
> 
> *11. Jackie Earle Hailey - Little Children (Oscar Nominee) Creepy,Creepy Role *
> ...



No, no, don't worry. We all make mistakes, and you got it right now. Btw, excellent choice! I think he should have won that Oscar.



> 1. Pulp Fiction - John Travolta
> 2. The Wrestler - Mickey Rourke
> 3. Donnie Darko - Patrick Swayze
> 4. Smoky & The Bandit - Jackie Gleason
> ...



12. Blue Velvet - Dennis Hopper


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> No, no, don't worry. We all make mistakes, and you got it right now. Btw, excellent choice! I think he should have won that Oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Blue Velvet - Dennis Hopper



*13. Jackie Brown (1997) - Robert Forster - Max Cherry (Oscar Nominee)

*


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I guess I pick a category?

*NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture *

1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 23, 2010)

*NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture *

1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> *NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture *
> 
> 1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
> 2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.



3. The opening scene of _Jaws_. Keep in mind this was in !975 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.



Scorsese86 said:


> No, no, don't worry. We all make mistakes, and you got it right now. Btw, excellent choice! I think he should have won that Oscar. (snipped)




Scorsese 

Yes, Haley Joe Osmet did an outstanding job in _Little Children_. However, Alan Arkin's performance in_ Little Miss Sunshine_ was funny, serious, and sad. He was the wind beneath Sunshine's wings. And Eddie Murphy in _Dreamgirls_ surprised all of us in his ability to belt out songs. Instead of being a comedian, he was a convincing legendary performer at the top of his game, a fickle ladies man, a drug addict, and eventually spiraling into destitution. 2007 was a tough year to decide who would win Best Supporting Actor - the field of candidates were very close.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 24, 2010)

moore2me said:


> 1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
> 2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
> 3. The opening scene of Jaws (1975)



4. _Mulholland Drive_ - there's someone behind the diner...



moore2me said:


> Yes, Haley Joe Osmet did an outstanding job in _Little Children_. However, Alan Arkin's performance in_ Little Miss Sunshine_ was funny, serious, and sad. He was the wind beneath Sunshine's wings. And Eddie Murphy in _Dreamgirls_ surprised all of us in his ability to belt out songs. Instead of being a comedian, he was a convincing legendary performer at the top of his game, a fickle ladies man, a drug addict, and eventually spiraling into destitution. 2007 was a tough year to decide who would win Best Supporting Actor - the field of candidates were very close.



First... Jackie Earle Haley, right? Second: I'll say it was hard competition that year. I just think Haley was the one that left the biggest impression on me.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 24, 2010)

*NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture *

1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
4. Mulholland Drive - There's someone behind the diner
5. Jaws - the scene where the head rolls out of the bottom of the boat. Made me jump right out of the seat


----------



## moore2me (Mar 25, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> *NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture *
> 
> 1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
> 2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
> ...



6. _Psycho_ (the 1960 version) I think I was saw it in 1969. And of course, the scariest scene in almost any movie to that time - the shower scene.



Scorsese86 said:


> 4. _Mulholland Drive_ - there's someone behind the diner...
> 
> 
> 
> First... Jackie Earle Haley, right? Second: I'll say it was hard competition that year. I just think Haley was the one that left the biggest impression on me.



Scorsese,
You're absolutely right. I stand corrected re name and bow to the master. :bow:

Note to self - I really must stop posting after 2AM - except for answering emails from planet Xenon.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 4, 2010)

> *NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture *
> 1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
> 2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
> 3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
> ...



7. The Kingdom II (1997) - the last few minutes. Especially the old man in the backseat of the ambulance.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture 
1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
4. Mulholland Drive - There's someone behind the diner
5. Jaws - the scene where the head rolls out of the bottom of the boat. Made me jump right out of the seat
6. Psycho (the 1960 version) I think I was saw it in 1969. And of course, the scariest scene in almost any movie to that time - the shower scene. 

7. The Kingdom II (1997) - the last few minutes. Especially the old man in the backseat of the ambulance.

8. _The Thing_. (John Carpenter's Version) When the doctor is operating on the body on the table and the chest opens and bites his hands off. BRRR!
__________________


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture 
1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
4. Mulholland Drive - There's someone behind the diner
5. Jaws - the scene where the head rolls out of the bottom of the boat. Made me jump right out of the seat
6. Psycho (the 1960 version) I think I was saw it in 1969. And of course, the scariest scene in almost any movie to that time - the shower scene. 

7. The Kingdom II (1997) - the last few minutes. Especially the old man in the backseat of the ambulance.

8. _The Thing_. (John Carpenter's Version) When the doctor is operating on the body on the table and the chest opens and bites his hands off. BRRR!

9. The Leprechaun, watched it when i was little ... some parts scared the sh.. out of me , but i also laughed at the scene he presuits some1 on rollerskates in a hospital xD


----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture 
1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
4. Mulholland Drive - There's someone behind the diner
5. Jaws - the scene where the head rolls out of the bottom of the boat. Made me jump right out of the seat
6. Psycho (the 1960 version) I think I was saw it in 1969. And of course, the scariest scene in almost any movie to that time - the shower scene. 

7. The Kingdom II (1997) - the last few minutes. Especially the old man in the backseat of the ambulance.

8. The Thing. (John Carpenter's Version) When the doctor is operating on the body on the table and the chest opens and bites his hands off. BRRR!

9. The Leprechaun, watched it when i was little ... some parts scared the sh.. out of me , but i also laughed at the scene he presuits some1 on rollerskates in a hospital xD

10. *The Audition* (Japanese version) - Many scary moments in this film, but I guess the worst involves acupunture needles, a meatsaw and a really p**sed off girlfriend.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture
1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
4. Mulholland Drive - There's someone behind the diner
5. Jaws - the scene where the head rolls out of the bottom of the boat. Made me jump right out of the seat
6. Psycho (the 1960 version) I think I was saw it in 1969. And of course, the scariest scene in almost any movie to that time - the shower scene.

7. The Kingdom II (1997) - the last few minutes. Especially the old man in the backseat of the ambulance.

8. The Thing. (John Carpenter's Version) When the doctor is operating on the body on the table and the chest opens and bites his hands off. BRRR!

9. The Leprechaun, watched it when i was little ... some parts scared the sh.. out of me , but i also laughed at the scene he presuits some1 on rollerskates in a hospital xD

10. The Audition (Japanese version) - Many scary moments in this film, but I guess the worst involves acupunture needles, a meatsaw and a really p**sed off girlfriend.

11. The Omen. Movies with religious overtones scare me to death, but the scene in this movie where the rottweilers bound out of the bowels of Hell to announce the presence of Satan.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 13, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture
> 1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
> 2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
> 3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
> ...



12. Lost Highway (1997) - Robert Blake's first scene: "We've met before, haven't we?"


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Scariest Scene you have ever seen in a Motion Picture
> 1. Alien (1979)- Alien attacks Dallas (Tom Skerritt) from Behind
> 2. It (1990) The Clown attacking the little boy as he reached into the drain. I left the room when that came on and have felt no desire to ever watch the rest of the movie.
> 3. Opening scene of Jaws, keep in mind this was 1979 and we had never seen a movie like that. Movie goers were unprepared.
> ...


#1: The Sentinel: (Apartment building with doorway to hell) When the chick's dead father was behind the door and walked past her. Also when all the circus-type freaks all came out en masse to try to make her commit suicide. Special appearance by a very young Beverly DeAngelo.

#2: Exorcist 3: After a nurse checks on a noise in a room, as she leaves the Grim Reaper follows her.

#3: The Shining. Everything in that freakin movie scared me.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 13, 2010)

So does that make 13?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

HA HA I went over the limit! SO typical of me!!!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome! Okay, next topic is:

"Movies You're Ashamed To Like (but still do it anyways)"

1) The Puppet Master series
...seriously, these have to be some of the worst films in the Full Moon catalogue, and yet I always find myself watching and enjoying them whenever they manage to come on television...


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

Twilley said:


> 1) The Puppet Master series
> ...seriously, these have to be some of the worst films in the Full Moon catalogue, and yet I always find myself watching and enjoying them whenever they manage to come on television...



2) The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (Peter Jackson).


----------



## pdgujer148 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nutty said:


> 2) The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (Peter Jackson).



3. "Mars Attacks!"

Objectively, I know this is an awful, awful, movie.

I don't care. It makes me feel like an eight year-old. Ack! Ack! Ack!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 14, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> 3. "Mars Attacks!"
> 
> Objectively, I know this is an awful, awful, movie.
> 
> I don't care. It makes me feel like an eight year-old. Ack! Ack! Ack!



It is awesome sauce, I tell you!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> 3. "Mars Attacks!"
> 
> Objectively, I know this is an awful, awful, movie.
> 
> I don't care. It makes me feel like an eight year-old. Ack! Ack! Ack!



(off subject) haha i love that movie.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 14, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Awesome! Okay, next topic is:
> 
> "Movies You're Ashamed To Like (but still do it anyways)"
> 
> ...



4) Armageddon (1998) - a fine mess, full of clichés and overdramatic moments. But lots of entertainment, and heroic patriotism.


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> 4) Armageddon (1998) - a fine mess, full of clichés and overdramatic moments. But lots of entertainment, and heroic patriotism.



5. Road House (1989). Even before the lovely Patrick passed away, I had to watch this movie every time I saw it on tv. And I own it on DVD. Maybe it's the Sam Elliott factor, but something about this movie just appeals to me.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 14, 2010)

"Movies You're Ashamed To Like (but still do it anyways)"

1) The Puppet Master series
...seriously, these have to be some of the worst films in the Full Moon catalogue, and yet I always find myself watching and enjoying them whenever they manage to come on television...
2) The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (Peter Jackson)
3) "Mars Attacks!" - Objectively, I know this is an awful, awful, movie. I don't care. It makes me feel like an eight year-old. Ack! Ack! Ack! 
4) Armageddon (1998) - a fine mess, full of clichés and overdramatic moments. But lots of entertainment, and heroic patriotism.
5. Road House (1989). Even before the lovely Patrick passed away, I had to watch this movie every time I saw it on tv. And I own it on DVD. Maybe it's the Sam Elliott factor, but something about this movie just appeals to me. 

6) I Am Sam (2001) - super melodramatic, tug on the heartstrings, laughter through tears, everything cliche...and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

Movies You're Ashamed To Like (but still do it anyways)"

1) The Puppet Master series
...seriously, these have to be some of the worst films in the Full Moon catalogue, and yet I always find myself watching and enjoying them whenever they manage to come on television...
2) The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (Peter Jackson)
3) "Mars Attacks!" - Objectively, I know this is an awful, awful, movie. I don't care. It makes me feel like an eight year-old. Ack! Ack! Ack! 
4) Armageddon (1998) - a fine mess, full of clichés and overdramatic moments. But lots of entertainment, and heroic patriotism.
5. Road House (1989). Even before the lovely Patrick passed away, I had to watch this movie every time I saw it on tv. And I own it on DVD. Maybe it's the Sam Elliott factor, but something about this movie just appeals to me. 

6) I Am Sam (2001) - super melodramatic, tug on the heartstrings, laughter through tears, everything cliche...and I LOVE IT!

Am I allowed to do two?

7) Big Business (1988)- This movie is so corny and ridiculous, but I cannot put into words how much I love it. I can quote it. I often _do_ quote it. Bette Midler is gold in it. I <3 it so much. :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

#8: Where the Heart Is. Chick-flick Tearjerker. Nat Portman, Stockard Channing, Ashley Judd all awesome. The shame is that I've seen the movie over 100 times and it never gets old for me.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 14, 2010)

Micara said:


> Movies You're Ashamed To Like (but still do it anyways)"
> 
> 1) The Puppet Master series
> ...seriously, these have to be some of the worst films in the Full Moon catalogue, and yet I always find myself watching and enjoying them whenever they manage to come on television...
> ...





CastingPearls said:


> #8: Where the Heart Is. Chick-flick Tearjerker. Nat Portman, Stockard Channing, Ashley Judd all awesome. The shame is that I've seen the movie over 100 times and it never gets old for me.



9. Boxing Helena (1993) - absolutely bollocks. A piece of garbage. But it's so bizzarre, and so strange, and so... funny!


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 14, 2010)

*Movies you're ashamed to like (But still do anyway)*:

1. The Puppetmaster Series
2. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
3. Mars Attacks!
4. Armageddon
5. Road House
6. I Am Sam
7. Big Business
8. Where The Heart Is
9. Boxing Helena

10. Spaceballs

*Please, cut and paste the ENTIRE list, remove the


> boxes and then add your entry. That way it's easy to keep track of the list without having to rewrite it when the next person tries to add an entry. If you don't remove the
> 
> 
> > boxes, the list won't copy more than once and it messes up future posters.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Movies you're ashamed to like (But still do anyway):

1. The Puppetmaster Series
2. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
3. Mars Attacks!
4. Armageddon
5. Road House
6. I Am Sam
7. Big Business
8. Where The Heart Is
9. Boxing Helena
10. Spaceballs

11: William Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet. With Baz Lurhmann, like Tarantino, you pretty much know you're getting "over the top to the nth degree". Even though I loathe DeCaprio, I love Clair Danes, Paul Sorvino, and the awesome guy who played Mercutio. And John Leguziamo gets points just for showing up. Plus the soundtrack is still the cat's ass over 10 years later.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

Movies you're ashamed to like (But still do anyway):

1. The Puppetmaster Series
2. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
3. Mars Attacks!
4. Armageddon
5. Road House
6. I Am Sam
7. Big Business
8. Where The Heart Is
9. Boxing Helena
10. Spaceballs
11: William Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet

12. Porky's - I dunno...it still makes me giggle.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 15, 2010)

Movies you're ashamed to like (But still do anyway):

1. The Puppetmaster Series
2. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
3. Mars Attacks!
4. Armageddon
5. Road House
6. I Am Sam
7. Big Business
8. Where The Heart Is
9. Boxing Helena
10. Spaceballs
11: William Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet
12. Porky's - I dunno...it still makes me giggle.

13. Robin Hood:Men in Tights-just completely stupid, but I love Cary Elwes and Richard Lewis.


Next Category:

The newest catch-phrase from a movie is "Release the Kraken!" from Clash Of The Titans. Name a movie and the catch-phrase that became popular

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

Lethal Weapon- "I'm too old for this s&%$."


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 15, 2010)

Name a movie and the catch-phrase that became popular

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."


Please copy and paste the ENTIRE list, remove the quote boxes, then add your entry so that the next person doesn't have to completely re-write the list.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

Name a movie and the catch-phrase that became popular

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."

3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Name a movie and the catch-phrase that became popular

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."

3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"

4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

Name a movie and the catch-phrase that became popular

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."

3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"

4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".

5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."

3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"

4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".

5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."

6. Dr No - "Bond... James Bond"


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."

3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"

4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".

5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."

6. Dr No - "Bond... James Bond"

7. Highlander - "I am Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod. I was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. And I am immortal."


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."

3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"

4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".

5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."

6. Dr No - "Bond... James Bond"

7. Highlander - "I am Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod. I was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. And I am immortal."

8. The Princess Bride - "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r

2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."

3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"

4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".

5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."

6. Dr No - "Bond... James Bond"

7. Highlander - "I am Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod. I was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. And I am immortal."

8: Princess Bride - "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

OMG I can't believe we both did that!!!


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

Bwahaha! That's hysterical!!! How funny!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 15, 2010)

ROTFLMAO

love that group think girls :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG I can't believe we both did that!!!



Beautiful girl think the same. It seems.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> 1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r
> 
> 2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."
> 
> ...



9. *Love Story* - "Love means never having to say you're sorry."


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2010)

> 1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r
> 
> 2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."
> 
> ...



10. Life of Brian - "He's not the Messiah! He's a very naughty boy."

Sorry, I got two lines in my head... I had to post them both before the thread topic went away


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2010)

Next Category:

The newest catch-phrase from a movie is "Release the Kraken!" from Clash Of The Titans. Name a movie and the catch-phrase that became popular

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r
2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."
3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"
4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".
5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."
6. Dr No - "Bond... James Bond"
7. Highlander - "I am Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod. I was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. And I am immortal."
8: Princess Bride - "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die." 
9. Love Story - "Love means never having to say you're sorry." 
10. Life of Brian - "He's not the Messiah! He's a very naughty boy."

11. The Godfather - "I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse."


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 15, 2010)

Next Category:

The newest catch-phrase from a movie is "Release the Kraken!" from Clash Of The Titans. Name a movie and the catch-phrase that became popular

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r
2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."
3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"
4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".
5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."
6. Dr No - "Bond... James Bond"
7. Highlander - "I am Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod. I was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. And I am immortal."
8: Princess Bride - "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die." 
9. Love Story - "Love means never having to say you're sorry." 
10. Life of Brian - "He's not the Messiah! He's a very naughty boy."
11. The Godfather - "I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse."

12. Gone With the Wind - "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 15, 2010)

Movies (biopics) about famous people!

1. Ray featuring Jamie Foxx (Based on Ray Charles)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

2- The Rose - Bette Midler (loosely based on Janis Joplin)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Movies (biopics) about famous people!
> 
> 1. Ray featuring Jamie Foxx (Based on Ray Charles)



We still needed a #13 from the last category... :doh:

It's cool all the participation in this thread, but, here are the rules posted in the first post in the thread (where the rules of the game and everything usually are):

*The idea is to complete a Baker's Dozen (13) under the topic "Movies." The person who completes #13 picks the next category. Remember that all your categories are to pertain to Movies (actors, actresses, producers, etc).* 

And the other part:

**Please, cut and paste the ENTIRE list, remove the



boxes and then add your entry. That way it's easy to keep track of the list without having to rewrite it when the next person tries to add an entry. If you don't remove the



boxes, the list won't copy more than once and it messes up future posters.

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r
2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."
3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"
4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".
5. The Shawshank Redemption- "Get busy living, or get busy dying."
6. Dr No - "Bond... James Bond"
7. Highlander - "I am Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod. I was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. And I am immortal."
8: Princess Bride - "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."
9. Love Story - "Love means never having to say you're sorry."
10. Life of Brian - "He's not the Messiah! He's a very naughty boy."
11. The Godfather - "I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse."
12. Gone With the Wind - "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."
13. Terminator - "Hasta la Vista, Baby"


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> 1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r
> 2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."
> 3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"
> 4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".
> ...



Casting Pearls, you gave the 13th response, so you get to pick the next category!


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 15, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> We still needed a #13 from the last category... :doh:
> 
> It's cool all the participation in this thread, but, here are the rules posted in the first post in the thread (where the rules of the game and everything usually are):
> 
> ...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> 1. Die Hard - "Yippee Kiy Yay, Motherfu(&*r
> 2. Lethal Weapon- "I'm getting too old for this s&%$."
> 3. Jerry Maguire - "Show me the money!"
> 4. Pulp Fiction - "Bring out the gimp".
> ...


Thanks McBeth but you can choose the next category.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Thanks McBeth but you can choose the next category.



Not sure why you're thanking me, CP, I wasn't the one who said it was your turn, that was PamelaLois. But so we don't keep arguing about this ad nauseum, I'll just pick something. And whoever picks the 13th movie, can then pick the next category (it just makes it flow more easily).

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride


----------



## Twilley (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (I know that movie by heart, lol)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers


----------



## Micara (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2010)

Micara said:


> Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times
> 
> 1. The Breakfast Club
> 2. The Princess Bride
> ...



6. A Tree Grows in Brroklyn


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused
6. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn

7. Blade Runner


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused
6. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn
7. Blade Runner
8. The Thing (1982)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 16, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times
> 
> 1. The Breakfast Club
> 2. The Princess Bride
> ...



9. Pulp Fiction


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused
6. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn
7. Blade Runner
8. The Thing (1982) 
9. Pulp Fiction

10. Magnolia


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused
6. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn
7. Blade Runner
8. The Thing (1982) 
9. Pulp Fiction
10. Magnolia

11. Men In Black


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused
6. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn
7. Blade Runner
8. The Thing (1982) 
9. Pulp Fiction
10. Magnolia
11. Men In Black
12. The Dirty Dozen


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused
6. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn
7. Blade Runner
8. The Thing (1982) 
9. Pulp Fiction
10. Magnolia
11. Men In Black
12. The Dirty Dozen

13. The Big Lebowski


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Category: A Movie You have seen More than 10 Times
1. The Breakfast Club
2. The Princess Bride
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja 
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Dazed and Confused
6. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn
7. Blade Runner
8. The Thing (1982) 
9. Pulp Fiction
10. Magnolia
11. Men In Black
12. The Dirty Dozen
13. The Big Lebowski

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski

2. The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Micara (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin

3. Office Space


----------



## moore2me (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian
7. Blue Collar Comedy Tour


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian
7. Blue Collar Comedy Tour
8: Four Rooms


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian
7. Blue Collar Comedy Tour
8: Four Rooms

9. Blazing Saddles


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

Next category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian
7. Blue Collar Comedy Tour
8: Four Rooms
9. Blazing Saddles

10: National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## moore2me (Apr 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Next category: Favorite Comedy.
> 
> 1.The Big Lebowski
> 2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
> ...



11. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Category: Favorite Comedy.

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian
7. Blue Collar Comedy Tour
8: Four Rooms
9. Blazing Saddles
10: National Lampoon's Animal House
11. Young Frankenstein
12. This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 18, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> Next category: Favorite Comedy.
> 
> 1.The Big Lebowski
> 2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
> ...



8. Arthur .


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 18, 2010)

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian
7. Blue Collar Comedy Tour
8. Arthur

9. Whisky Galore


----------



## moore2me (Apr 18, 2010)

Category: Favorite Comedy.
I am going to fix-up the list from the last four posts, okay?

Your Favorite Comedies?

1.The Big Lebowski
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Office Space
4. Little Miss Sunshine
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Monty Pythons' Life Of Brian
7. Blue Collar Comedy Tour
8: Four Rooms
9. Blazing Saddles
10: National Lampoon's Animal House
11. Young Frankenstein
12. This Is Spinal Tap
13. Arthur
14. Whiskey Galore

---------------------------------------------------

Since we accidentally went over a couple of hours ago, I'll volunteer myself to start a new category. 
How about movies dealing with Heaven or Hell?

1. Meet Joe Black


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black

2. Devil's Advocate


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey

4. What Dreams May Come


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.
> 
> 1. Meet Joe Black
> 2. The Devil's Advocate
> ...



5. The First Five people You Meet in Heaven


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come 
5. The First Five people You Meet in Heaven 
6. Little Nicky


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come
5. The First Five people You Meet in Heaven
6. Little Nicky

7. City of Angels


----------



## moore2me (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come
5. The Five people You Meet in Heaven * 

*(I fixed the title. M2M.) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Five_People_You_Meet_in_Heaven

6. Little Nicky
7. City of Angels

8. The Lovely Bones


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come
5. The Five people You Meet in Heaven * 
6. Little Nicky
7. City of Angels
8. The Lovely Bones

9. Constantine


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come
5. The Five people You Meet in Heaven * 
6. Little Nicky
7. City of Angels
8. The Lovely Bones
9. Constantine

10. Afterlife


----------



## moore2me (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come
5. The Five people You Meet in Heaven 
6. Little Nicky
7. City of Angels
8. Lovely Bones
9. Constantine

10. Afterlife

11. Clash of the Titans


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 18, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come
5. The Five people You Meet in Heaven 
6. Little Nicky
7. City of Angels
8. Lovely Bones
9. Constantine
10. Afterlife
11. Clash of the Titans

12. Heaven Can Wait


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Movies dealing with Heaven or Hell.

1. Meet Joe Black
2. The Devil's Advocate
3. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey
4. What Dreams May Come
5. The Five people You Meet in Heaven
6. Little Nicky
7. City of Angels
8. Lovely Bones
9. Constantine
10. Afterlife
11. Clash of the Titans
12. Heaven Can Wait

13. Silent Hill

New Topic:

Favorite Animated Film


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book

2. Finding Nemo


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book

2. Finding Nemo

3. Happy Feet


----------



## Micara (Apr 19, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book

2. Finding Nemo

3. Happy Feet

4. Beauty and the Beast


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book

2. Finding Nemo

3. Happy Feet

4. Beauty and the Beast

5. Aladin
__________________


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book

2. Finding Nemo

3. Happy Feet

4. Beauty and the Beast

5. Aladin
__________________


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book
2. Finding Nemo
3. Happy Feet
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Aladdin

6. Shrek


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

1. The Jungle Book
2. Finding Nemo
3. Happy Feet
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Aladdin

6. Shrek
7. The fox and the hound


----------



## Micara (Apr 19, 2010)

1. The Jungle Book
2. Finding Nemo
3. Happy Feet
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Aladdin

6. Shrek
7. The fox and the hound
8. Heavy Traffic (I'm answering this for Eric/Weirdo890 since he can't right now)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 19, 2010)

1. The Jungle Book
2. Finding Nemo
3. Happy Feet
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Aladdin
6. Shrek
7. The fox and the hound
8. Heavy Traffic (I'm answering this for Eric/Weirdo890 since he can't right now)

9. Akira
10. My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

1. The Jungle Book
2. Finding Nemo
3. Happy Feet
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Aladdin
6. Shrek
7. The fox and the hound
8. Heavy Traffic (I'm answering this for Eric/Weirdo890 since he can't right now)

9. Akira
10. My Neighbor Totoro
11. Over the Hedge


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book
2. Finding Nemo
3. Happy Feet
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Aladdin
6. Shrek
7. The fox and the hound
8. Heavy Traffic (I'm answering this for Eric/Weirdo890 since he can't right now)
9. Akira
10. My Neighbor Totoro
11. Over the Hedge

12. Spirited Away


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 19, 2010)

Favorite Animated Film

1. The Jungle Book
2. Finding Nemo
3. Happy Feet
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Aladdin
6. Shrek
7. The fox and the hound
8. Heavy Traffic (I'm answering this for Eric/Weirdo890 since he can't right now)
9. Akira
10. My Neighbor Totoro
11. Over the Hedge
12. Spirited Away
13. The Simpsons Movie

NEW CATEGORY: Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days

2. When a Man Loves a Woman


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days

2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober

4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (Mental Institutions count right?)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*
5. Rachel Getting Maried

*) I do hope so!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*
5. Rachel Getting Married

6. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Rachel Getting Married
6. Girl, Interrupted
7. Skin Deep


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Rachel Getting Married
6. Girl, Interrupted
7. Skin Deep

8. Trainspotting


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 20, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Rachel Getting Married
6. Girl, Interrupted
7. Skin Deep

8. Trainspotting
9. Ray


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Rachel Getting Married
6. Girl, Interrupted
7. Skin Deep
8. Trainspotting
9. Ray

10. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Rachel Getting Married
6. Girl, Interrupted
7. Skin Deep
8. Trainspotting
9. Ray
10. Requiem for a Dream

11. Drunks


----------



## Twilley (Apr 20, 2010)

Good Movies about Rehab

1. 28 Days
2. When a Man Loves a Woman
3. Clean and Sober
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Rachel Getting Married
6. Girl, Interrupted
7. Skin Deep
8. Trainspotting
9. Ray
10. Requiem for a Dream
11. Drunks
12. Providence


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 20, 2010)

13. Days of Wine and Roses

Oh, can I pick the category now? Nice

Great music numbers in non-musical movies.

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You", Michael Madsen gets a new ear


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 20, 2010)

Great music numbers in non-musical movies.

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You", Michael Madsen gets a new ear
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

Love both of those, BTW. 

Great music numbers in non-musical movies.

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You", Michael Madsen gets a new ear
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 20, 2010)

Great music numbers in non-musical movies.

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You", Michael Madsen gets a new ear
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"

4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You", Michael Madsen gets a new ear
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"

5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You", Michael Madsen gets a new ear
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"

6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"
6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"
7. Goodfellas - "Layla"


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"
6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"
7. Goodfellas - "Layla"
8. Wayne's World- "Bohemian Rhapsody"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"
6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"
7. Goodfellas - "Layla"
8. Wayne's World- "Bohemian Rhapsody"
9. Mean Streets - "Be My Baby"


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"
6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"
7. Goodfellas - "Layla"
8. Wayne's World- "Bohemian Rhapsody"
9. Mean Streets - "Be My Baby"

10. Top Gun - You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"
6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"
7. Goodfellas - "Layla"
8. Wayne's World- "Bohemian Rhapsody"
9. Mean Streets - "Be My Baby"
10. Top Gun - You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling
11. Southland Tales - "All These Things That I've Done"


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"
6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"
7. Goodfellas - "Layla"
8. Wayne's World- "Bohemian Rhapsody"
9. Mean Streets - "Be My Baby"
10. Top Gun - You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling
11. Southland Tales - "All These Things That I've Done"

12.Philidelphia- "Streets of Philidelphia"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Reservoir Dogs - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
2. (500) Days of Summer - "You Make My Dreams Come True"
3. My Best Friend's Wedding- "Say A Little Prayer For You"
4. Monster- "Crimson and Clover"
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off- "Twist and Shout"
6. Boogie Nights - "You Got The Touch"
7. Goodfellas - "Layla"
8. Wayne's World- "Bohemian Rhapsody"
9. Mean Streets - "Be My Baby"
10. Top Gun - You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling
11. Southland Tales - "All These Things That I've Done"
12.Philidelphia - "Streets of Philidelphia"
13. Blue Velvet - "In Dreams"

Me, again?
Oh well...

Next category - Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie

5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie
5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct

6. Theresa Russell - Black Widow


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie
5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct
6. Theresa Russell - Black Widow
7. The Queen- Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie
5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct
6. Theresa Russell - Black Widow
7. The Queen- Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs

8; Michelle Pheiffer - Batman Returns


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie
5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct
6. Theresa Russell - Black Widow
7. The Queen- Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs
8; Michelle Pheiffer - Batman Returns

9. Nurse Ratched- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> Best Female Villain
> 
> 1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
> 2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
> ...



10. Lucy Liu- KilBil


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie
5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct
6. Theresa Russell - Black Widow
7. The Queen- Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs
8. Michelle Pheiffer - Batman Returns
9. Nurse Ratched- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
10. O-Ren Iishi (Lucy Liu) - Kill Bill Vol.1
11. Mrs Baylock (Billie Whitelaw) - The Omen (1974 version)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie
5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct
6. Theresa Russell - Black Widow
7. The Queen- Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs
8. Michelle Pheiffer - Batman Returns
9. Nurse Ratched- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
10. O-Ren Iishi (Lucy Liu) - Kill Bill Vol.1
11. Mrs Baylock (Billie Whitelaw) - The Omen (1974 version)
12. Isabelle Fuhrman - Orphan


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 23, 2010)

Best Female Villain

1. Jennifer Jason Leigh in "Single White Female..."
2. Cruella DeVille - 101 Dalmations
3. Annie Wilkes- "Misery"
4. Miss Hannigan (Carol Burnett) - Annie
5. Sharon Stone - Basic Instinct
6. Theresa Russell - Black Widow
7. The Queen- Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs
8. Michelle Pheiffer - Batman Returns
9. Nurse Ratched- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
10. O-Ren Iishi (Lucy Liu) - Kill Bill Vol.1
11. Mrs Baylock (Billie Whitelaw) - The Omen (1974 version)
12. Isabelle Fuhrman - Orphan
13. Gene Tierney - Leave Her to Heaven

Holy bleep... me again. Oh, well.

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall


----------



## Micara (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, Scorsese, you're just so darn good at picking categories! 

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> Oh, Scorsese, you're just so darn good at picking categories!



Oh, thank you And excellent choice, with Eastwood.

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 23, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III

4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Micara (Apr 23, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet


----------



## moore2me (Apr 23, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet

6. Sofia Coppola - Godfather 3


----------



## Micara (Apr 24, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet
6. Sofia Coppola - Godfather 3
7. Robert Redford - Sneakers (my personal fave!)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 24, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet
6. Sofia Coppola - Godfather 3
7. Robert Redford - Sneakers (my personal fave!)

8. Peter Jackson - Bad Taste


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 24, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet
6. Sofia Coppola - The Godfather: Part III 
7. Robert Redford - Sneakers
8. Peter Jackson - Bad Taste
9. Erich von Stroheim - Sunset Boulevard


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet
6. Sofia Coppola - The Godfather: Part III
7. Robert Redford - Sneakers
8. Peter Jackson - Bad Taste
9. Erich von Stroheim - Sunset Boulevard 
10. Billy Bob Thornton - Sling Blade


----------



## moore2me (Apr 24, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet
6. Sofia Coppola - The Godfather: Part III
7. Robert Redford - Sneakers
8. Peter Jackson - Bad Taste
9. Erich von Stroheim - Sunset Boulevard 
10. Billy Bob Thornton - Sling Blade

11. American Graffiti - Ron Howard


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 25, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet
6. Sofia Coppola - The Godfather: Part III
7. Robert Redford - Sneakers
8. Peter Jackson - Bad Taste
9. Erich von Stroheim - Sunset Boulevard 
10. Billy Bob Thornton - Sling Blade
11. Ron Howard - American Graffiti

12. Mel Brooks - Blazing Saddles


----------



## moore2me (Apr 25, 2010)

Favorite acting performance by a director:

1. Woody Allen - Annie Hall
2. Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
3. Laurence Olivier - Richard III
4. Quentin Tarantino - From Dusk Till Dawn
5. Kenneth Branagh - Hamlet
6. Sofia Coppola - The Godfather: Part III
7. Robert Redford - Sneakers
8. Peter Jackson - Bad Taste
9. Erich von Stroheim - Sunset Boulevard 
10. Billy Bob Thornton - Sling Blade
11. Ron Howard - American Graffiti

12. Mel Brooks - Blazing Saddles

13. Spike Lee - Malcolm X

-------------------------------------------------------

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in _All About Eve._


----------



## Micara (Apr 25, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.

2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 25, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.

2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless

3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire


----------



## Micara (Apr 25, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.

2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless

3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire

4. "MILF"- American Pie


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.

2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless

3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire

4. "MILF"- American Pie

5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur (and later re-emerging in Nat'l Lampoon's Animal House)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 26, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Coold Hand Luke


----------



## Micara (Apr 26, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Cool Hand Luke
7. "Houston, we have a problem." - Apollo 13


----------



## moore2me (Apr 27, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Cool Hand Luke
7. "Houston, we have a problem." - Apollo 13

8. "That'll do, pig." - Farmer Hoggett in Babe


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 27, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Cool Hand Luke
7. "Houston, we have a problem." - Apollo 13
8. "That'll do, pig." - Farmer Hoggett in Babe

9. "It was beauty killed the beast" - Carl Denham in King Kong


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 27, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Cool Hand Luke
7. "Houston, we have a problem." - Apollo 13
8. "That'll do, pig." - Farmer Hoggett in Babe
9. "It was beauty killed the beast" - Carl Denham in King Kong

10. "I'll have what she's having" - Carl Reiner's mom in the diner in When Harry Met Sally


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 27, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Cool Hand Luke
7. "Houston, we have a problem." - Apollo 13
8. "That'll do, pig." - Farmer Hoggett in Babe
9. "It was beauty killed the beast" - Carl Denham in King Kong
10. "I'll have what she's having" - Carl Reiner's mom in the diner in When Harry Met Sally

11. "Nobody puts Baby in the corner" - Patrick Swayze in Dirty Dancing


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 28, 2010)

Next category. Movie & quote that has become "adopted" as standard language in modern culture.

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Cool Hand Luke
7. "Houston, we have a problem." - Apollo 13
8. "That'll do, pig." - Farmer Hoggett in Babe
9. "It was beauty killed the beast" - Carl Denham in King Kong
10. "I'll have what she's having" - Carl Reiner's mom in the diner in When Harry Met Sally
11. "Nobody puts Baby in the corner" - Patrick Swayze in Dirty Dancing

12. "May The Force Be With You" - Obi Wan Kenobi - Star Wars IV: A New Hope


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

1. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night." Betty Davis in All About Eve.
2. "Whatever!" - Alicia Silverstone in Clueless
3. "Show me the money" Jerry Maguire
4. "MILF"- American Pie
5. "RAMMING SPEED!" - Ben Hur
6. "What we've got here is a failure to communicate." - Cool Hand Luke
7. "Houston, we have a problem." - Apollo 13
8. "That'll do, pig." - Farmer Hoggett in Babe
9. "It was beauty killed the beast" - Carl Denham in King Kong
10. "I'll have what she's having" - Carl Reiner's mom in the diner in When Harry Met Sally
11. "Nobody puts Baby in the corner" - Patrick Swayze in Dirty Dancing
12. "May The Force Be With You" - Obi Wan Kenobi - Star Wars IV: A New Hope
13. "I've got a bad feeling about this" - at least one actor/actresss in each & every "Star Wars" film (no joke!)

Next category: Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman


----------



## Micara (Apr 30, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)

3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams


----------



## willowmoon (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams

4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams

4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne

5. Joan Crawford - Trog 

View attachment trog3.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther

7. Forest Whitaker - Battlefield Earth


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther

7. Forest Whitaker - Battlefield Earth

8. John Travolta - also Battlefield Earth (what a stinker!)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther
7. Forest Whitaker - Battlefield Earth
8. John Travolta - also Battlefield Earth
9. Richard Burton - Circle of Two (how drunk was he?)


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther
7. Forest Whitaker - Battlefield Earth
8. John Travolta - also Battlefield Earth
9. Richard Burton - Circle of Two (how drunk was he?)
10. Tim Allen- EVERY MOVIE HE STARS IN


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther
7. Forest Whitaker - Battlefield Earth
8. John Travolta - also Battlefield Earth
9. Richard Burton - Circle of Two (how drunk was he?)
10. Tim Allen- EVERY MOVIE HE STARS IN
11. Mariah Carey-Glitter


(PS-Storm should have been played by supermodel Iman--Storm is supposed to be African with an accent!)


----------



## Micara (May 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> (PS-Storm should have been played by supermodel Iman--Storm is supposed to be African with an accent!)



COMPLETELY agree with this. In fact, I was just saying this the other day. (Everytime X-Men is brought up, I go into my Iman tangent. She would have been perfect!)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther
7. Forest Whitaker - Battlefield Earth
8. John Travolta - also Battlefield Earth
9. Richard Burton - Circle of Two (how drunk was he?)
10. Tim Allen- EVERY MOVIE HE STARS IN
11. Mariah Carey-Glitter
12. Dan Aykroyd - Nothing But Trouble


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2010)

*Off topic note - Goodbye to Lynn Redgrave. I loved you in Georgy Girl and Gods and Monsters. Breast cancer took you from this world too early.*

(Now back to our show . . . )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Most Disappointing Performance by an Actor/Actress:

1. Halle Berry - Catwoman
2. Halle Berry- Storm (all X-Men movies)
3. Robin Williams - Patch Adams
4. Ben Kingsley - BloodRayne
5. Joan Crawford - Trog
6. Steve Martin - The Pink Panther
7. Forest Whitaker - Battlefield Earth
8. John Travolta - also Battlefield Earth
9. Richard Burton - Circle of Two (how drunk was he?)
10. Tim Allen- EVERY MOVIE HE STARS IN
11. Mariah Carey-Glitter
12. Dan Aykroyd - Nothing But Trouble

13. Bela Lugosi - Plan 9 From Outer Space

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada


----------



## PamelaLois (May 3, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada

2. The Three Amigos


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos

3. Selena


----------



## Micara (May 3, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena

4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)

5.The Three Caballeros


----------



## KittyKitten (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)

5.The Three Caballeros

6. La Misma Luna

PS- Cabrones, LOL, Selena takes place in Texas. Ha ha.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)

5.The Three Caballeros

6. La Misma Luna

7. The Mexican


----------



## willowmoon (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)
5.The Three Caballeros
6. La Misma Luna
7. The Mexican

8. The Robot Vs. The Aztec Mummy


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)
5.The Three Caballeros
6. La Misma Luna
7. The Mexican
8. The Robot Vs. The Aztec Mummy

9. Valley of the Guanges


----------



## moore2me (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)
5.The Three Caballeros
6. La Misma Luna
7. The Mexican
8. The Robot Vs. The Aztec Mummy
9. Valley of the Guanges

10. The Milagro Beanfield War


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)
5.The Three Caballeros
6. La Misma Luna
7. The Mexican
8. The Robot Vs. The Aztec Mummy
9. Valley of the Guanges
10. The Milagro Beanfield War

11. Like Water for Chocolate


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)
5.The Three Caballeros
6. La Misma Luna
7. The Mexican
8. The Robot Vs. The Aztec Mummy
9. Valley of the Guanges
10. The Milagro Beanfield War
11. Like Water for Chocolate

12. Frida


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).

1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
2. The Three Amigos
3. Selena
4. From Dusk Til Dawn (the best part, anyway...)
5.The Three Caballeros
6. La Misma Luna
7. The Mexican
8. The Robot Vs. The Aztec Mummy
9. Valley of the Guanges
10. The Milagro Beanfield War
11. Like Water for Chocolate
12. Frida

13. Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Next category - in honor of upcoming Cinco De Mayo, name a film set south of the US border, in Mexico (or supposed to be).
> 
> 1. The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada
> 2. The Three Amigos
> ...


You get to pick the next genre, Weirdo--make it a good one!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You get to pick the next genre, Weirdo--make it a good one!!!!



Okay. How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

An animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop

3 Fritz the Cat


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

Okay. How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop

3. Fritz the Cat 

4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

An animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3 Fritz the Cat
4. Coonskin

5: Heavy Metal


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

Okay. How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop

3. Fritz the Cat 

4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)

5. Heavy Metal

6. Cool World


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Okay. How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World

7. Hey Good Lookin'


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 4, 2010)

Okay. How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World
7. Hey Good Lookin

8. Akira


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 4, 2010)

How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World
7. Hey Good Lookin
8. Akira
9. Mary & Max


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World
7. Hey Good Lookin
8. Akira
9. Mary & Max
10. Devilman (wish I'd found out about this catagory sooner-I know of loads!)


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 4, 2010)

How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World
7. Hey Good Lookin
8. Akira
9. Mary & Max
10. Devilman (wish I'd found out about this catagory sooner-I know of loads!)

11. Waking Life


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World
7. Hey Good Lookin
8. Akira
9. Mary & Max
10. Devilman (wish I'd found out about this catagory sooner-I know of loads!)
11. Waking Life

12. South Park: Bigger,Longer, Uncut


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2010)

How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World
7. Hey Good Lookin
8. Akira
9. Mary & Max
10. Devilman (wish I'd found out about this catagory sooner-I know of loads!)
11. Waking Life
12. South Park: Bigger,Longer, Uncut

13, Ghost in the Shell

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next category - Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)


----------



## Micara (May 5, 2010)

Next category - Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 5, 2010)

Next category - Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)

3. Silent Running


----------



## Micara (May 5, 2010)

Next category - Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running

4. Drag Me To Hell


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell

5. Silent Hill


----------



## moore2me (May 6, 2010)

Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill

6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)


----------



## willowmoon (May 6, 2010)

Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill
6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)

7. Halloween III: Season of the Witch


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill
6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)
7. Halloween III: Season of the Witch

8. The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

Name science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill
6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)
7. Halloween III: Season of the Witch
8. The Empire Strikes Back

9. Dawn of the Dead


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill
6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)
7. Halloween III: Season of the Witch
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Dawn of the Dead

10. Eraserhead


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2010)

Science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill
6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)
7. Halloween III: Season of the Witch
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Dawn of the Dead
10. Eraserhead

11. Ginger Snaps Back - the Beginning
__________________


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 7, 2010)

Science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill
6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)
7. Halloween III: Season of the Witch
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Dawn of the Dead
10. Eraserhead
11. Ginger Snaps Back - the Beginning

12. Planet Of The Apes (1968 version) 

"You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell!"


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2010)

Science fiction or horror films that end badly (ie. not a Hollywood ending.)

1. The Descent (Original ending)
2. The Mist (loved it until the end)
3. Silent Running
4. Drag Me To Hell
5. Silent Hill
6. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (with Donald Sutherland)
7. Halloween III: Season of the Witch
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Dawn of the Dead
10. Eraserhead
11. Ginger Snaps Back - the Beginning
12. Planet Of The Apes (1968 version) 
13. An American Werewolf in London

Next - your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 7, 2010)

your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 7, 2010)

your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2010)

your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles) 
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2010)

your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles) 
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)

Note: a big, warm hug to MzDeeZyre for choosing a Norwegian film


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 7, 2010)

your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles) 
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)

6. Thesis (Spanish)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)
6. Thesis (Spanish)

7. Like Water For Chocolate (Spanish)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 7, 2010)

Your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)
6. Thesis (Spanish)
7. Like Water For Chocolate (Spanish)

8. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chausseur Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe- France)


----------



## Micara (May 7, 2010)

Your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)
6. Thesis (Spanish)
7. Like Water For Chocolate (Spanish)
8. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chausseur Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe- France)

9. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (France)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2010)

Your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)
6. Thesis (Spanish)
7. Like Water For Chocolate (Spanish)
8. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chausseur Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe- France)
9. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (France)
10. Pan's Labyrinth (Spanish)


----------



## rellis10 (May 8, 2010)

Your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)
6. Thesis (Spanish)
7. Like Water For Chocolate (Spanish)
8. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chausseur Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe- France)
9. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (France)
10. Pan's Labyrinth (Spanish)

11. Battle Royale (Japanese with English Subtitles)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)
6. Thesis (Spanish)
7. Like Water For Chocolate (Spanish)
8. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chausseur Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe- France)
9. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (France)
10. Pan's Labyrinth (Spanish)
11. Battle Royale (Japanese with English Subtitles)

12. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet (Elizabethan and does require translation for many)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2010)

Your favorite film, not in English

1. Aguirre: The Wrath of God (German)
2. Life is Beautiful (Italian)
3. Insomnia (Norwegian with English Subtitles)
4. Mongol (Mongolian with English Subtitles)
5. The Spirit of the Beehive (Spanish)
6. Thesis (Spanish)
7. Like Water For Chocolate (Spanish)
8. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chausseur Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe- France)
9. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (France)
10. Pan's Labyrinth (Spanish)
11. Battle Royale (Japanese with English Subtitles)
12. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet (Elizabethan and does require translation for many)

13. La Femme Nikita

New subject is.... is....

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.

2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape

3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun

4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (umm...was it II?)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 8, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (umm...was it II?)

5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 8, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (umm...was it II?)
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)

6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (umm...was it II?)
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)
6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)

7. Johnny Depp - Nightmare on Elm Street (original)


----------



## Micara (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (umm...was it II?)
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)
6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)
7. Johnny Depp - Nightmare on Elm Street (original)

8. America Ferrera- Real Women Have Curves (2002)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (umm...was it II?)
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)
6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)
7. Johnny Depp - Nightmare on Elm Street (original)
8. America Ferrera- Real Women Have Curves (2002)

9.Naomi Watts - Tank Girl (1995)


----------



## willowmoon (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring well-known actors before they were famous

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Next Generation 
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)
6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)
7. Johnny Depp - Nightmare on Elm Street (original)
8. America Ferrera- Real Women Have Curves (2002)
9. Naomi Watts - Tank Girl (1995)

10. Courteney Cox - Masters of the Universe


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 9, 2010)

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Next Generation 
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)
6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)
7. Johnny Depp - Nightmare on Elm Street (original)
8. America Ferrera- Real Women Have Curves (2002)
9. Naomi Watts - Tank Girl (1995)
10. Courteney Cox - Masters of the Universe

11. Daniel Day Lewis - Gandhi


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring well known actors before they were famous:

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Next Generation
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)
6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)
7. Johnny Depp - Nightmare on Elm Street (original)
8. America Ferrera- Real Women Have Curves (2002)
9. Naomi Watts - Tank Girl (1995)
10. Courteney Cox - Masters of the Universe
11. Daniel Day Lewis - Gandhi

12. Tom Cruise - Legend


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring well known actors before they were famous:

1. Angelina Jolie in Hackers, 1995.
2. Leo DeCaprio - What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Jennifer Aniston- Leprechaun
4. Renee Zellweger - Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Next Generation
5. Jack Nicholson - Little Shop of Horrors (1960 version)
6. Harrison Ford - American Graffiti (1973)
7. Johnny Depp - Nightmare on Elm Street (original)
8. America Ferrera- Real Women Have Curves (2002)
9. Naomi Watts - Tank Girl (1995)
10. Courteney Cox - Masters of the Universe
11. Daniel Day Lewis - Gandhi
12. Tom Cruise - Legend

13. Brad Pitt - Johnny Suede


New category:

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal


----------



## Micara (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal

2. The Neverending Story


----------



## moore2me (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal

2. The Neverending Story

3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)

4. The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon

5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory

6. Harvey


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory
6. Harvey

7. Gremlins


----------



## PamelaLois (May 9, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory
6. Harvey
7. Gremlins

8. The Village


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory
6. Harvey
7. Gremlins
8. The Village

9. Star Wars (both trilogies)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory
6. Harvey
7. Gremlins
8. The Village
9. Star Wars (both trilogies)

10. Wizards


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory
6. Harvey
7. Gremlins
8. The Village
9. Star Wars (both trilogies)
10. Wizards

11. Harry Potter and the (everything)


----------



## Micara (May 10, 2010)

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory
6. Harvey
7. Gremlins
8. The Village
9. Star Wars (both trilogies)
10. Wizards
11. Harry Potter and the (everything)

12. Alien


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series


----------



## Micara (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series

2. Forrest Gump


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump

3. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club

4. The Graduate


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 10, 2010)

Lemme finish off the previous category first...

Films featuring a non-existent, absent, or mythical creature:

1. The Dark Crystal
2. The Neverending Story
3. Disney's Cinderella (the mythical creature is . . . . Prince Charming)
4. The Maltese Falcon
5. Charlie and The Chocolate Factory
6. Harvey
7. Gremlins
8. The Village
9. Star Wars (both trilogies)
10. Wizards
11. Harry Potter and the (everything)
12. Alien

13. The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe

Now back to the topic at hand...

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate 

5. Pulp Fiction


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction

6. National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## moore2me (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction
6. National Lampoon's Animal House

7. American Graffiti


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction
6. National Lampoon's Animal House
7. American Graffiti

8. The Big Chill


----------



## balletguy (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction
6. National Lampoon's Animal House
7. American Graffiti

8. The Big Chill
9. Platoon
__________________


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction
6. National Lampoon's Animal House
7. American Graffiti
8. The Big Chill
9. Platoon

10. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction
6. National Lampoon's Animal House
7. American Graffiti
8. The Big Chill
9. Platoon
10. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy

11. The Indiana Jones films


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

Films whose soundtrack has helped define them and have become a part of pop culture.

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction
6. National Lampoon's Animal House
7. American Graffiti
8. The Big Chill
9. Platoon
10. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
11. The Indiana Jones films
12. Star Wars


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

1. The Godfather series
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Graduate
5. Pulp Fiction
6. National Lampoon's Animal House
7. American Graffiti
8. The Big Chill
9. Platoon
10. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
11. The Indiana Jones films
12. Star Wars

13. Reservoir Dogs



Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)

2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)


----------



## Micara (May 10, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)

3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking _everything_, IMO!)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)

4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)


----------



## moore2me (May 11, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)

4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also Sunset Boulevard (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond)


----------



## bdiazz (May 11, 2010)

:kiss2:


mcbeth said:


> How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.
> 
> 1. Heavy Traffic
> 2. American Pop
> ...


Hello-Mcbeth,how-do-you-do?
I-am-interested-in-knowing-more-if-it-is-UK-with-you.
Drop-some-lines,would-you?

ID:BDIAZZ:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

bdiazz said:


> :kiss2:
> Hello-Mcbeth,how-do-you-do?
> I-am-interested-in-knowing-more-if-it-is-UK-with-you.
> Drop-some-lines,would-you?
> ...



Umm, this is not the appropriate place to be asking this. You can send her a private message but please keep it off of the forums.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 11, 2010)

bdiazz said:


> :kiss2:
> Hello-Mcbeth,how-do-you-do?
> I-am-interested-in-knowing-more-if-it-is-UK-with-you.
> Drop-some-lines,would-you?
> ...





Weirdo890 said:


> Umm, this is not the appropriate place to be asking this. You can send her a private message but please keep it off of the forums.



Just saw this........ Ummmmmmmm. Hm. Yeah, thanks Weirdo890 for addressing it. 

Now back to the topic at hand...

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)
4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also Sunset Boulevard (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond) 

6. Clockwork Orange (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)
4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also Sunset Boulevard (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond) 
6. Clockwork Orange (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)

7. A Mighty Wind (Best Song, "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow")


----------



## moore2me (May 11, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt
1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)
4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also Sunset Boulevard (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond) 
6. Clockwork Orange (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)
7. A Mighty Wind (Best Song, "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow")

8. In 1985, _The Color Purple_ was nominated for at least 9 Academy Awards. It didn't win any. None. Two of the most grevious categories that did not win were Whoopi Goldberg for Best Actress and Oprah Winfrey for Best Supporting Actress.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt

1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)
4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also Sunset Boulevard (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond) 
6. Clockwork Orange (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)
7. A Mighty Wind (Best Song, "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow")
8. In 1985, _The Color Purple_ was nominated for at least 9 Academy Awards. It didn't win any. None. Two of the most grevious categories that did not win were Whoopi Goldberg for Best Actress and Oprah Winfrey for Best Supporting Actress.

9. Cast Away - Tom Hanks was nominated for his fantastic performance, but didn't win. The movie should have been a best picture nominee, but wasn't. Very disappointing, this was Hanks best performance ever.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Films That Really Deserved To Win An Oscar But Didnt

1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)
4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also Sunset Boulevard (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond)
6. Clockwork Orange (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)
7. A Mighty Wind (Best Song, "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow")
8. In 1985, The Color Purple was nominated for at least 9 Academy Awards. It didn't win any. None. Two of the most grevious categories that did not win were Whoopi Goldberg for Best Actress and Oprah Winfrey for Best Supporting Actress.
9. Cast Away - Tom Hanks was nominated for his fantastic performance, but didn't win. The movie should have been a best picture nominee, but wasn't. Very disappointing, this was Hanks best performance ever.

10. L.A. Confidential - (Best Film) An amazing cast of soon to be superstars


----------



## MatthewB (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Films that Really Deserved to Win an Oscar, but Didn't

1. _K-Pax_ (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. _Beauty and the Beast_ (Best Picture)
3. _The Shawshank Redemption_ (Best freaking _everything_, IMO!)
4. _Sunset Boulevard_ (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also _Sunset Boulevard_ (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond)
6. _A Clockwork Orange_ (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)
7. _A Mighty Wind_ (Best Song, "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow")
8. In 1985, _The Color Purple_ was nominated for at least 9 Academy Awards. It didn't win any. None. Two of the most grievous categories that it did not win in were Whoopi Goldberg for Best Actress and Oprah Winfrey for Best Supporting Actress.
9. _Cast Away_ - Tom Hanks was nominated for his fantastic performance, but didn't win. The movie should have been a best picture nominee, but wasn't. Very disappointing, this was Hanks best performance ever.
10. _L.A. Confidential_ - (Best Film) An amazing cast of soon to be superstars

11. _District 9_ - At the very least, should have won for Best Adapted Screenplay


----------



## Littleghost (May 12, 2010)

How about name an animated film made exclusively for adults.

1. Heavy Traffic
2. American Pop
3. Fritz the Cat 
4. Coonskin (I only know THIS from dating Eric!)
5. Heavy Metal
6. Cool World
7. Hey Good Lookin
8. Akira
9. Mary & Max
10. Devilman (wish I'd found out about this catagory sooner-I know of loads!)
11. Waking Life
12. South Park: Bigger,Longer, Uncut

13, Ghost in the Shell
14 A Scanner Darkly


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Films that Really Deserved to Win an Oscar, but Didn't

1. K-Pax (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. Beauty and the Beast (Best Picture)
3. The Shawshank Redemption (Best freaking everything, IMO!)
4. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also Sunset Boulevard (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond)
6. A Clockwork Orange (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)
7. A Mighty Wind (Best Song, "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow")
8. In 1985, The Color Purple was nominated for at least 9 Academy Awards. It didn't win any. None. Two of the most grievous categories that it did not win in were Whoopi Goldberg for Best Actress and Oprah Winfrey for Best Supporting Actress.
9. Cast Away - Tom Hanks was nominated for his fantastic performance, but didn't win. The movie should have been a best picture nominee, but wasn't. Very disappointing, this was Hanks best performance ever.
10. L.A. Confidential - (Best Film) An amazing cast of soon to be superstars
11. District 9 - At the very least, should have won for Best Adapted Screenplay

12. Brokeback Mountain - Best Picture (Crash was great, but Brokeback should have won)


----------



## MatthewB (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Films that Really Deserved to Win an Oscar, but Didn't

1. _K-Pax_ (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor/Supporting Actor)
2. _Beauty and the Beast_ (Best Picture)
3. _The Shawshank Redemption_ (Best freaking _everything_, IMO!)
4. _Sunset Boulevard_ (Billy Wilder, Best Director)
5. Also _Sunset Boulevard_ (Gloria Swanson, Best Actress as Norma Desmond)
6. _A Clockwork Orange_ (Malcolm McDowell, Best Actor)
7. _A Mighty Wind_ (Best Song, "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow")
8. In 1985, _The Color Purple_ was nominated for at least 9 Academy Awards. It didn't win any. None. Two of the most grievous categories that it did not win in were Whoopi Goldberg for Best Actress and Oprah Winfrey for Best Supporting Actress.
9. _Cast Away_ - Tom Hanks was nominated for his fantastic performance, but didn't win. The movie should have been a best picture nominee, but wasn't. Very disappointing, this was Hanks best performance ever.
10. _L.A. Confidential_ - (Best Film) An amazing cast of soon to be superstars
11. _District 9_ - At the very least, should have won for Best Adapted Screenplay
12. _Brokeback Mountain_ - Best Picture (Crash was great, but Brokeback should have won)

13. _The Letter_ - Jeanne Eagels should have won Best Actress in 1929 



Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen

1. _Alien 3_ (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than _Aliens_.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.

2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.

2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.

3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.

2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.

3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!

4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.
2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.
3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!
4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.

5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.
2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.
3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!
4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.
5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears
6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies)


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.
2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.
3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!
4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.
5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears
6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies

7. Timecop (1994) - actually a pretty good sci-fi time travel movie starring Jean-Claude Van Damme (one of my least favorite "actors", if you can call him that). Still very enjoyable.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.
2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.
3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!
4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.
5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears
6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies)
7. Timecop (1994) - actually a pretty good sci-fi time travel movie starring Jean-Claude Van Damme (one of my least favorite "actors", if you can call him that). Still very enjoyable.

8. 12 Monkeys (1995) Futuristic. Directed by Gilliam. Bruce Willis and an insane Brad Pitt. Yeah I know the Bruce/futuristic vitriol ala Fifth Element but this is a worthy look-see.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 12, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.
2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.
3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!
4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.
5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears
6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies)
7. Timecop (1994) - actually a pretty good sci-fi time travel movie starring Jean-Claude Van Damme (one of my least favorite "actors", if you can call him that). Still very enjoyable.
8. 12 Monkeys (1995) Futuristic. Directed by Gilliam. Bruce Willis and an insane Brad Pitt. Yeah I know the Bruce/futuristic vitriol ala Fifth Element but this is a worthy look-see.

9. A.I. (1991) I know a whole bunch of people hate-hate-hated this movie. I kind of admire it. It is the only Spielberg film that I can say is creepy, challenging, and sad. Yeah, it might have been better if Kubrick made it, but this is still pretty good. Give it another shot.


----------



## willowmoon (May 13, 2010)

Next Topic: Underrated Films You've Seen
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.
2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.
3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!
4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.
5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears
6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies)
7. Timecop (1994) - actually a pretty good sci-fi time travel movie starring Jean-Claude Van Damme (one of my least favorite "actors", if you can call him that). Still very enjoyable.
8. 12 Monkeys (1995) Futuristic. Directed by Gilliam. Bruce Willis and an insane Brad Pitt. Yeah I know the Bruce/futuristic vitriol ala Fifth Element but this is a worthy look-see.
9. A.I. (1991) I know a whole bunch of people hate-hate-hated this movie. I kind of admire it. It is the only Spielberg film that I can say is creepy, challenging, and sad. Yeah, it might have been better if Kubrick made it, but this is still pretty good. Give it another shot.

10. Kalifornia (1993) - Great thriller movie starring Brad Pitt, David Duchovny, & Juliette Lewis. The movie seemed to fly under the radar, but a stellar performance by Brad Pitt makes this a must-see movie, IMHO.


----------



## willowmoon (May 13, 2010)

1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.
2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.
3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!
4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.
5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears
6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies)
7. Timecop (1994) - actually a pretty good sci-fi time travel movie starring Jean-Claude Van Damme (one of my least favorite "actors", if you can call him that). Still very enjoyable.
8. 12 Monkeys (1995) Futuristic. Directed by Gilliam. Bruce Willis and an insane Brad Pitt. Yeah I know the Bruce/futuristic vitriol ala Fifth Element but this is a worthy look-see.
9. A.I. (1991) I know a whole bunch of people hate-hate-hated this movie. I kind of admire it. It is the only Spielberg film that I can say is creepy, challenging, and sad. Yeah, it might have been better if Kubrick made it, but this is still pretty good. Give it another shot.
10. Kalifornia (1993) - Great thriller movie starring Brad Pitt, David Duchovny, & Juliette Lewis. The movie seemed to fly under the radar, but a stellar performance by Brad Pitt makes this a must-see movie, IMHO.

11. Strange Days (1995) - Sorry for the double-dip. This sci-fi (kind of) movie also stars Juliette Lewis as well as Ralph Fiennes & Angela Bassett -- another movie that also flew under the radar and is probably in my top 20 of movies. Essential viewing.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 13, 2010)

1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.

2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.

3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!

4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.

5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears

6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies)

7. Timecop (1994) - actually a pretty good sci-fi time travel movie starring Jean-Claude Van Damme (one of my least favorite "actors", if you can call him that). Still very enjoyable.

8. 12 Monkeys (1995) Futuristic. Directed by Gilliam. Bruce Willis and an insane Brad Pitt. Yeah I know the Bruce/futuristic vitriol ala Fifth Element but this is a worthy look-see.

9. A.I. (2001) I know a whole bunch of people hate-hate-hated this movie. I kind of admire it. It is the only Spielberg film that I can say is creepy, challenging, and sad. Yeah, it might have been better if Kubrick made it, but this is still pretty good. Give it another shot.

10. Kalifornia (1993) - Great thriller movie starring Brad Pitt, David Duchovny, & Juliette Lewis. The movie seemed to fly under the radar, but a stellar performance by Brad Pitt makes this a must-see movie, IMHO.

11. Strange Days (1995) - Sorry for the double-dip. This sci-fi (kind of) movie also stars Juliette Lewis as well as Ralph Fiennes & Angela Bassett -- another movie that also flew under the radar and is probably in my top 20 of movies. Essential viewing.

12. After Hours (1985) - Scorsese's most underrated gem.


----------



## moore2me (May 14, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Alien 3 (1993) In spite of the circumstances, probably one of David Fincher's best; even better than Aliens.

2. Heavy Traffic (1973) One of the finest animated films I've seen. It's also one of the best films of the 70s. It's a shame that more people don't know about this film.

3. Forget Paris (1995) This movie makes me laugh harder than any other, yet when I try to talk to people about it, nobody knows what I'm talking about. Love this movie- it's a gem!

4. Crash (1996) underground sexual thrill culture of planned car accidents/injury. James Spader.

5. Into The West(1992) - "Accused of a crime they didn't commit, two city kids and a magical horse are about to become the coolest outlaws ever to ride Into The West." - and which will send me into floods of tears

6. The Valley of Gwangi (1969) -Is it a spaghetti western? Is it a dinosaur movie? Is it a tequila-induced so bad it's good wet dream? Win on every level. (Includes a 'my pretty pony' for the chicks and kiddies)

7. Timecop (1994) - actually a pretty good sci-fi time travel movie starring Jean-Claude Van Damme (one of my least favorite "actors", if you can call him that). Still very enjoyable.

8. 12 Monkeys (1995) Futuristic. Directed by Gilliam. Bruce Willis and an insane Brad Pitt. Yeah I know the Bruce/futuristic vitriol ala Fifth Element but this is a worthy look-see.

9. A.I. (2001) I know a whole bunch of people hate-hate-hated this movie. I kind of admire it. It is the only Spielberg film that I can say is creepy, challenging, and sad. Yeah, it might have been better if Kubrick made it, but this is still pretty good. Give it another shot.

10. Kalifornia (1993) - Great thriller movie starring Brad Pitt, David Duchovny, & Juliette Lewis. The movie seemed to fly under the radar, but a stellar performance by Brad Pitt makes this a must-see movie, IMHO.

11. Strange Days (1995) - Sorry for the double-dip. This sci-fi (kind of) movie also stars Juliette Lewis as well as Ralph Fiennes & Angela Bassett -- another movie that also flew under the radar and is probably in my top 20 of movies. Essential viewing.

12. After Hours (1985) - Scorsese's most underrated gem.

13. _The Triplets of Bellville_ - a French, animated comedy that was a hit overseas but you know how Americans are about subtitles, it takes too much work. Anyway, the film is hilarious - about a fat kid who becomes a bike marathon star, gets kidnapped, and his mom goes to rescue him. During her adventures she meets some really odd characters including three old ladies (the triplets) who live on frogs they catch with WWI hand grenades. And then the story gets wild . . . 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Micara (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands.

2. Beauty & the Beast


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971) Harold is 20 and suicidal, Maude is 79 and full of life. An insanely wonderful film.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah.


----------



## moore2me (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah

5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah


----------



## omytoo (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah

5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)


----------



## willowmoon (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)

7. Lolita (1997) starring Jeremy Irons


----------



## omytoo (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)

7. Lolita (1997) starring Jeremy Irons
8. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas...the sheriff and the madame? Maybe not so farfetched after all.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)
7. Lolita (1997) starring Jeremy Irons
8. The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas...the sheriff and the madame? Maybe not so farfetched after all
9. The Fly (1986) - if you've seen it, you know.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 14, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)
7. Lolita (1997) starring Jeremy Irons
8. The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas...the sheriff and the madame? Maybe not so farfetched after all
9. The Fly (1986) - if you've seen it, you know.

10. Splash!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)
7. Lolita (1997) starring Jeremy Irons
8. The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas...the sheriff and the madame? Maybe not so farfetched after all
9. The Fly (1986) - if you've seen it, you know.
10. Splash!

11. Earth Girls Are Easy(1988)


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)
7. Lolita (1997) starring Jeremy Irons
8. The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas...the sheriff and the madame? Maybe not so farfetched after all
9. The Fly (1986) - if you've seen it, you know.
10. Splash!
11. Earth Girls Are Easy(1988)

12. The Addams Family (With Raul Julia & Angelica Huston)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Next Challenge - Name a movie where the leading couple is way out of the mainstream man & woman or husband & wife thing.

1. Edward Scissorhands
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Harold and Maude (1971)
4. The Crying Game (1992) - well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
5. M. Butterfly (quote #4 above) -well, he first thought she... erm, he... yeah
6. Howard the Duck (and whoa...what a sex scene in shadows!)
7. Lolita (1997) starring Jeremy Irons
8. The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas...the sheriff and the madame? Maybe not so farfetched after all
9. The Fly (1986) - if you've seen it, you know.
10. Splash!
11. Earth Girls Are Easy(1988)
12. The Addams Family (With Raul Julia & Angelica Huston)

13. Brokeback Mountain

New topic: Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

New topic: Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat

2. Annie


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

New topic: Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie

3. Ghost World


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

New topic: Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World

4. Dennis the Menace


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 16, 2010)

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace

5. Asterix the Gaul


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace
5. Asterix the Gaul

6. Li'l Abner


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 16, 2010)

Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace
5. Asterix the Gaul
6. Li'l Abner
7. Blankman


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 16, 2010)

Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace
5. Asterix the Gaul
6. Li'l Abner
7. Blankman
8. Judge Dredd
9. Tintin


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 16, 2010)

Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace
5. Asterix the Gaul
6. Li'l Abner
7. Blankman
8. Judge Dredd
9. Tintin 
10. A History of Violence


----------



## willowmoon (May 16, 2010)

Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace
5. Asterix the Gaul
6. Li'l Abner
7. Blankman
8. Judge Dredd
9. Tintin 
10. A History of Violence

11. From Hell


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 16, 2010)

Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace
5. Asterix the Gaul
6. Li'l Abner
7. Blankman
8. Judge Dredd
9. Tintin 
10. A History of Violence
11. From Hell

almost forgot
12. V for Vendetta


----------



## Nutty (May 16, 2010)

Films based on non-superhero comics

1. Fritz the Cat
2. Annie
3. Ghost World
4. Dennis the Menace
5. Asterix the Gaul
6. Li'l Abner
7. Blankman
8. Judge Dredd
9. Tintin 
10. A History of Violence
11. From Hell
12. V for Vendetta

13. Dick Tracy


----------



## Nutty (May 16, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 16, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 16, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)

3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)

4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )


----------



## moore2me (May 17, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )

5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)


----------



## willowmoon (May 17, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)

6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 17, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)
6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe

7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)


----------



## willowmoon (May 17, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)
6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe
7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)

8. Troy


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)
6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe
7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)
8. Troy

9.Spartacus


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 17, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)
6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe
7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)
8. Troy
9. Spartacus
10. The Godfather trilogy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 17, 2010)

> Best Epic Movies:
> 7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)



Just 'cause I'm Scottish doesn't mean I want to have the freedom to say that

anyhow...

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)
6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe
7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)
8. Troy
9. Spartacus
10. The Godfather trilogy
11. The Longest Day


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 17, 2010)

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)
6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe
7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)
8. Troy
9. Spartacus
10. The Godfather trilogy
11. The Longest Day

12. Once upon a time in America


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Best Epic Movies:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy 
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Ten Commandments (OK, maybe not "best" but it sure is entertaining)
4. Star Wars (are any of you that surprised? )
5. Ben Hur (It also has stood the test of time.)
6. Gladiator (2000) - starring Russell Crowe
7. Braveheart (Come on, SOMEONE was going to say it...)
8. Troy
9. Spartacus
10. The Godfather trilogy
11. The Longest Day
12. Once Upon A Time In America

13. Planet of the Apes

New topic: Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin

2. Disney's Song of the South


----------



## willowmoon (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South

3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills 

4. Birth of a Nation (1915)


----------



## moore2me (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills 
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)

5. _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.

6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism.


----------



## moore2me (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.

6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism*.*
(M2M's comment - but oh! what wonderful costumes, dancing, singing and music!!!! Oscar for Best Costumes. Shall we dance?*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.
6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism

7. Blue Lagoon(1980)


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.
6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism
7. Blue Lagoon(1980) 

8. Breakfast at Tiffany's (at least all of the Micky Rooney scenes)


----------



## KittyKitten (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.
6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism
7. Blue Lagoon(1980) 

8. Breakfast at Tiffany's (at least all of the Micky Rooney scenes)

9. The Legend of N-gger Charlie (The seventies films and shows were very un PC, lol)


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.
6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism
7. Blue Lagoon(1980) 
8. Breakfast at Tiffany's (at least all of the Micky Rooney scenes)
9. The Legend of N-gger Charlie (The seventies films and shows were very un PC, lol)

10. The Thing with two heads (1972)


----------



## MaxArden (May 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world
> 
> 1. Coonskin
> 2. Disney's Song of the South
> ...




11.The Terror of Tiny Town (1938)-The first and thus far only only "all midget" Western


----------



## Mack27 (May 18, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.
6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism
7. Blue Lagoon(1980)
8. Breakfast at Tiffany's (at least all of the Micky Rooney scenes)
9. The Legend of N-gger Charlie (The seventies films and shows were very un PC, lol)

10. The Thing with two heads (1972)
11.The Terror of Tiny Town (1938)-The first and thus far only only "all midget" Western

12. A Boy and His Dog (1972) Misogynistic and I think had an actual dog fight.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 20, 2010)

Films made in the past that could not be made in this PC world

1. Coonskin
2. Disney's Song of the South
3. Child Bride (1938) - starring Shirley Mills
4. Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. Uncle Tom's Cabin (1927) Altho the theme and plot of the movie is sound & in real life, the book helped start the Civil War, the movie has a few problems. The part of Topsy, little slave girl, is played by a white kid wearing blackface paint and acting pretty stoopid.
6. The King and I. Rampant racial condescension and colonialism
7. Blue Lagoon(1980)
8. Breakfast at Tiffany's (at least all of the Micky Rooney scenes)
9. The Legend of N-gger Charlie (The seventies films and shows were very un PC, lol)
10. The Thing with two heads (1972)
11.The Terror of Tiny Town (1938)-The first and thus far only only "all midget" Western
12. A Boy and His Dog (1972) Misogynistic and I think had an actual dog fight. 
13. Soul Man (1986) Actually, I was offended by that movie back in the 80's. The scales were eventually equaled by "White Chicks" which managed to be racist AND misogynistic.

I hate asking the question...

OK.

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002) I think this is a genuinely brilliant film. However, it left me depressed, irritated, and sick to my stomach for hours after watching it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 21, 2010)

GREAT thread topic! Seriously. :bow:

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002) I think this is a genuinely brilliant film. However, it left me depressed, irritated, and sick to my stomach for hours after watching it.

2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)


----------



## Lamia (May 21, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002) I think this is a genuinely brilliant film. However, it left me depressed, irritated, and sick to my stomach for hours after watching it.

2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)

3. Schindler's List


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002) I think this is a genuinely brilliant film. However, it left me depressed, irritated, and sick to my stomach for hours after watching it.

2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)

3. Schindler's List

4. This one is easy to answer. Movie that poleaxed me and messed me up for fifty years and I SHALL NEVER, EVER WATCH IT AGAIN is _Old Yeller_.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002) I think this is a genuinely brilliant film. However, it left me depressed, irritated, and sick to my stomach for hours after watching it.

2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)

3. Schindler's List

4. This one is easy to answer. Movie that poleaxed me and messed me up for fifty years and I SHALL NEVER, EVER WATCH IT AGAIN is Old Yeller.

5. Edward Scissorhands. To think that he would live forever, utterly alone is overwhelmingly sad.


----------



## Dmitra (May 21, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002) I think this is a genuinely brilliant film. However, it left me depressed, irritated, and sick to my stomach for hours after watching it.

2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)

3. Schindler's List

4. This one is easy to answer. Movie that poleaxed me and messed me up for fifty years and I SHALL NEVER, EVER WATCH IT AGAIN is Old Yeller.

5. Edward Scissorhands. To think that he would live forever, utterly alone is overwhelmingly sad.

6. Ordinary People. I was so upset I wouldn't stay for the second feature, Raging Bull, and walked home alone.


----------



## Micara (May 21, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002) I think this is a genuinely brilliant film. However, it left me depressed, irritated, and sick to my stomach for hours after watching it.

2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)

3. Schindler's List

4. This one is easy to answer. Movie that poleaxed me and messed me up for fifty years and I SHALL NEVER, EVER WATCH IT AGAIN is Old Yeller.

5. Edward Scissorhands. To think that he would live forever, utterly alone is overwhelmingly sad.

6. Ordinary People. I was so upset I wouldn't stay for the second feature, Raging Bull, and walked home alone.

7. Philadelphia. Good movie, but too sad.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 21, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002)
2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
3. Schindler's List
4. Old Yeller.
5. Edward Scissorhands. 
6. Ordinary People.
7. Philadelphia. 

8. The Yearling (1946)


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 21, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002)
2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
3. Schindler's List
4. Old Yeller.
5. Edward Scissorhands.
6. Ordinary People.
7. Philadelphia.
8. The Yearling (1946) 

9. Dead Ringers (1988)

"Dead Ringers" is equally brilliant and beyond creepy. 

It is the perfect anti-date movie. Just tell her this is your favorite movie ever. She'll be running for the door the second Irons unveils his "gynecological instruments for working on mutant women".


----------



## MaxArden (May 22, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...
> 
> 
> _"Dead Ringers" is equally brilliant and beyond creepy.
> ...



I was actually an extra on Dead Ringers. Hearing Jeremy Irons doing the echoing Vagina joke in that cultured British Accent was surreal.

Oh I have bunch of movies that could go on this list, but I'll go with
1. Irreversible (2002)
2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
3. Schindler's List
4. Old Yeller.
5. Edward Scissorhands.
6. Ordinary People.
7. Philadelphia.
8. The Yearling (1946) 
9. Dead Ringers (1988)

10. The Heart is a Lonely Hunter (1968)
contains a brilliant performance by Alan Arkin


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002)
2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
3. Schindler's List
4. Old Yeller.
5. Edward Scissorhands.
6. Ordinary People.
7. Philadelphia.
8. The Yearling (1946) 
9. Dead Ringers (1988)
10. The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter (1968)
11. The Brown Bunny (2003)
I know almost everybody hates this film, but I saw it at a time in my life when that movie made perfect sense: the bleak, crazy feelings of Gallo's character, the road trip across America as a metaphor for the journey that life is... very haunting.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 22, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002)
2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
3. Schindler's List
4. Old Yeller.
5. Edward Scissorhands.
6. Ordinary People.
7. Philadelphia.
8. The Yearling (1946) 
9. Dead Ringers (1988)
10. The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter (1968)
11. The Brown Bunny (2003)

12. American Beauty - right up until the end I was enjoying this movie, but the ending just pissed me off, really really pissed me off. I can't ever recommend this movie to anyone because of the ending.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 23, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002)
2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
3. Schindler's List
4. Old Yeller.
5. Edward Scissorhands.
6. Ordinary People.
7. Philadelphia.
8. The Yearling (1946) 
9. Dead Ringers (1988)
10. The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter (1968)
11. The Brown Bunny (2003)
12. American Beauty
13. Longtime Companion
- a very powerful drama about the early days of AIDS

Next: Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

Next: Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood (I know kind of lame, but I actually cheered in the theater along with some other people when he turned out to be King Richard. It was like seeing a loved one you haven't seen in a while)


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood

3. Bill Murray - "Zombieland" (I love that man. The only comedian I can think of that can crack you up with a subtle expression.)


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood

3. Bill Murray - "Zombieland" (I love that man. The only comedian I can think of that can crack you up with a subtle expression.)

4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - "Zombieland" (I love that man. The only comedian I can think of that can crack you up with a subtle expression.)
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle

5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer


----------



## Micara (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - "Zombieland" (I love that man. The only comedian I can think of that can crack you up with a subtle expression.)
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer

6. Danny Glover- Maverick


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - Zombieland
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer
6. Danny Glover- Maverick
7. Martin Scorsese - Taxi Driver


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - Zombieland
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer
6. Danny Glover- Maverick
7. Martin Scorsese - Taxi Driver

8. Carrie Fisher et al. - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Dmitra (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - Zombieland
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer
6. Danny Glover- Maverick
7. Martin Scorsese - Taxi Driver
8. Carrie Fisher et al. - The Blues Brothers

9. Marcel Marceau - Mel Brook's Silent Movie. Best mime ever saying only word in flick.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - Zombieland
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer
6. Danny Glover- Maverick
7. Martin Scorsese - Taxi Driver
8. Carrie Fisher et al. - The Blues Brothers
9. Marcel Marceau - Mel Brook's Silent Movie. Best mime ever saying only word in flick. 

10. Loudon Wainwright III - 28 Days


----------



## PamelaLois (May 23, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - Zombieland
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer
6. Danny Glover- Maverick
7. Martin Scorsese - Taxi Driver
8. Carrie Fisher et al. - The Blues Brothers
9. Marcel Marceau - Mel Brook's Silent Movie. Best mime ever saying only word in flick. 
10. Loudon Wainwright III - 28 Days
11. Billy Crystal - Miracle Max in The Princess Bride "He's only MOSTLY dead"


----------



## Micara (May 24, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - Zombieland
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer
6. Danny Glover- Maverick
7. Martin Scorsese - Taxi Driver
8. Carrie Fisher et al. - The Blues Brothers
9. Marcel Marceau - Mel Brook's Silent Movie. Best mime ever saying only word in flick.
10. Loudon Wainwright III - 28 Days
11. Billy Crystal - Miracle Max in The Princess Bride "He's only MOSTLY dead"
12. Bob Barker- Happy Gilmore


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 24, 2010)

Favorite cameo.

1. Robert Duvall - The Conversation
2. Sean Connery -Robin Hood
3. Bill Murray - Zombieland
4. Neil Patrick Harris - Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle
5. Steve Buscemi - The Wedding Singer
6. Danny Glover- Maverick
7. Martin Scorsese - Taxi Driver
8. Carrie Fisher et al. - The Blues Brothers
9. Marcel Marceau - Mel Brook's Silent Movie. Best mime ever saying only word in flick.
10. Loudon Wainwright III - 28 Days
11. Billy Crystal - Miracle Max in The Princess Bride "He's only MOSTLY dead"
12. Bob Barker- Happy Gilmore 

13. Flea (The Red Hot Chili Peppers") and Aimee Mann (Angst Queen) in The Big Lebowski (1998) Okay. So we take ze money you haf on you, und ve calls it eefen. Ve dont care. Ve still vant ze money, Lebowski, or ve f*** you up. 

F'n nihilists man.

Ok, New Topic.

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 24, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> 13. Flea (The Red Hot Chili Peppers") and Aimee Mann (Angst Queen) in The Big Lebowski (1998) Okay. So we take ze money you haf on you, und ve calls it eefen. Ve dont care. Ve still vant ze money, Lebowski, or ve f*** you up.
> 
> F'n nihilists man.



!!!!!!!!

Oh. my. gosh. 

How did I not know that it was one of my favorite singers (Aimee Mann) in one of my favorite movies? I can't believe I didn't know that... Thanks for enlightening me!

And now, back to the regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## Micara (May 24, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)

2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)


----------



## willowmoon (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds) 

3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)


----------



## Dmitra (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds) 
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)

4. Dances With Wolves - 1990


----------



## Micara (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds) 
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990

5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!:happy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds) 
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!:happy

6. L.A.Story


----------



## kristineirl (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!)
6. L.A.Story 

7. Garden State.


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!)
6. L.A.Story 

7. Garden State

8. Aladdin 1993 or 1993


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!)
6. L.A.Story
7. Garden State
8. Aladdin 1993

9. Like Water for Chocolate


----------



## freakyfred (May 25, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!)
6. L.A.Story
7. Garden State
8. Aladdin 1993
9. Like Water for Chocolate

10. Dragonheart


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!)
6. L.A.Story
7. Garden State
8. Aladdin 1993
9. Like Water for Chocolate
10. Dragonheart

11. Death Wish (This was showing at the drive-in when we were dating. We "saw" the movie at least four times.)


----------



## MaxArden (May 26, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Films that you associate with a former lover...
> 
> 1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
> 2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
> ...



12. The Rocky Horror Picture Show...Don't ask...:kiss2:


----------



## Mack27 (May 27, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!)
6. L.A.Story
7. Garden State
8. Aladdin 1993
9. Like Water for Chocolate
10. Dragonheart
11. Death Wish
12. The Rocky Horror Picture Show...Don't ask..

13. The Last Starfighter

New category.

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit


----------



## Micara (May 27, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2010)

Films that you associate with a former lover...

1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001) (You know, Amélie)
2. Treasure Planet (I date nerds)
3. Ever After: A Cinderella Story (1998)
4. Dances With Wolves - 1990
5. Reservoir Dogs- (We called each other Mr. & Mrs. Pink!)
6. L.A.Story
7. Garden State
8. Aladdin 1993
9. Like Water for Chocolate
10. Dragonheart
11. Death Wish 
12. The Rocky Horror Picture Show

13. _Urban Cowboy _- I was in Houston, in Gilley's, (and other joints) the same time this movie was made. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - *Memorial Day.* Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. _Pearl Harbor_


----------



## Kbbig (May 27, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 



The only obviously bad film I like, I think.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 27, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked

I only know a few people who I have seen it, and those who do are too cool to admit that it is awesome. Mr. T as the Bearded Lady, Bobcat Goldthwait as a guy with a sock-puppet for a head--it's like a 60's-70's era Mad Magazine come to live. Stupid, juvinile and a load of fun.


----------



## MaxArden (May 27, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:
> 
> 1. The Big Hit
> 2. Box of Moonlight
> ...


5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
A Favorite since I was a kid.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 27, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao

6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life

7. _Sling Blade_ (I like to watch it while eating biscuits & mustard.)


----------



## Lamia (May 28, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life

7. _Sling Blade_ (I like to watch it while eating biscuits & mustard.)

8. The Money Pit


----------



## rellis10 (May 28, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life
7. _Sling Blade_ (I like to watch it while eating biscuits & mustard.)
8. The Money Pit

9. The Man From Earth


I love it but everyone i know thats seen it think it's boring


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 28, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life
7. Sling Blade (I like to watch it while eating biscuits & mustard.)
8. The Money Pit
9. The Man From Earth
10. Inland Empire


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life
7. Sling Blade (I like to watch it while eating biscuits & mustard.)
8. The Money Pit
9. The Man From Earth
10. Inland Empire

11. Zombie Flesh Eaters


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 28, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano 
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life
7. Sling Blade (I like to watch it while eating biscuits & mustard.)
8. The Money Pit
9. The Man From Earth
10. Inland Empire
11. Zombie Flesh Eaters 

12. The Return of Captain Invincible (Christopher Lee sings! :bow


----------



## Mack27 (May 29, 2010)

Movies that you think are awesome and can watch over and over but that nobody else seems to like:

1. The Big Hit
2. Box of Moonlight
3. Corky Romano
4. Freaked
5. The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao
6. Monty Python's Meaning of Life
7. Sling Blade (I like to watch it while eating biscuits & mustard.)
8. The Money Pit
9. The Man From Earth
10. Inland Empire
11. Zombie Flesh Eaters
12. The Return of Captain Invincible (Christopher Lee sings! )
13. Neon Maniacs (trust me on this one)

From Moore2me

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory


----------



## Lamia (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## willowmoon (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket 

4. We Were Soldiers


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket 
4. We Were Soldiers

5. A Bridge Too Far


----------



## PamelaLois (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket 
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far

6. Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket 
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. Bridge on the River Kwai

7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket 
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)
8. Platoon


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket 
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)
8. Platoon

9. Tora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)
8. Platoon
9. Tora! Tora! Tora!

10. The Deer Hunter


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)
8. Platoon
9. Tora! Tora! Tora!
10. The Deer Hunter

11. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)
8. Platoon
9. Tora! Tora! Tora!
10. The Deer Hunter
11. Hotel Rwanda
12. Patton


----------



## PamelaLois (May 29, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)
8. Platoon
9. Tora! Tora! Tora!
10. The Deer Hunter
11. Hotel Rwanda
12. Patton

13. Saving Private Ryan

*Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...*

1. Christmas Vacation


----------



## Micara (May 29, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday


----------



## Dmitra (May 30, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday

3. Groundhog Day


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day

4. Home for the Holidays


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays

5. It's a Wonderful Life (I know cliche, but it is awesome and I just wish they didn't cram it down everyone's throat every year)


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2010)

Next challenge - Memorial Day. Name a movie that is a tribute to people who have died in war.

1. Pearl Harbor
2. Glory
3. Full Metal Jacket
4. We Were Soldiers
5. A Bridge Too Far
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Flags Of Our Fathers/Letters from Iwo Jima (ok two films, but should always be seen together)
8. Platoon
9. Tora! Tora! Tora!
10. The Deer Hunter

*11. Hotel Rwanda*

*Just a brief comment on this movie in relation to the category of tributes to people that have died in wars. Hotel Rwanda was based on a true story of ethnic genocide when one race (Hutus) took power in Rwanda. There really was no war, there was mass murder of women, children, and fathers (Tutsi). The Hutus took machetes and slaughtered an estimated one million of the Tutsi countrymen. This is a higher level of evil than war. What happened in Rwanda is closer to the Nazi concentration camps, the Pol Pot Killing Fields, or the citizens murdered by Stalin.*


Now back to the show . . . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life

6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles


----------



## Bearsy (May 30, 2010)

Films that you like or admire but you will never recommend or watch again because they really messed you up...

1. Irreversible (2002)
2. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
3. Schindler's List
4. Old Yeller.
5. Edward Scissorhands. 
6. Ordinary People.
7. Philadelphia. 
8. The Yearling (1946)
*9. Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom*


amazing movie, completely fucked.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 30, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
7. Gremlins


----------



## Bearsy (May 30, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
7. Gremlins
*8. Bad Santa(specifically the unrated extended version, Badder Santa)*


Also ignore my last post, I messed up.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 30, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
7. Gremlins
8. Bad Santa(specifically the unrated extended version, Badder Santa

9. Quadrophenia


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
7. Gremlins
8. Bad Santa(specifically the unrated extended version, Badder Santa
9. Quadrophenia

10. Meet Joe Black (based on Death Takes a Holiday)


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
7. Gremlins
8. Bad Santa(specifically the unrated extended version, Badder Santa
9. Quadrophenia
10. Meet Joe Black (based on Death Takes a Holiday)

11. Independence Day


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 31, 2010)

Next Category: Your favorite movie about a holiday weekend or vacation...

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
7. Gremlins
8. Bad Santa(specifically the unrated extended version, Badder Santa
9. Quadrophenia
10. Meet Joe Black (based on Death Takes a Holiday)
11. Independence Day

12. Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 1, 2010)

1. Christmas Vacation
2. Last Holiday
3. Groundhog Day
4. Home for the Holidays
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
7. Gremlins
8. Bad Santa(specifically the unrated extended version, Badder Santa
9. Quadrophenia
10. Meet Joe Black (based on Death Takes a Holiday)
11. Independence Day
12. Nightmare Before Christmas

13. Muppets Christmas Carol

*Next category: Your favourite Film during your teenage years*

1. Terminator 2


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favourite Film during your teenage years

1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favourite Film during your teenage years

1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused 

3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favourite Film during your teenage years

1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)

4. A Clockwork Orange


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favourite Film during your teenage years

1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange

5. Blade Runner


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favourite Film during your teenage years

1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner

6. Star Wars


----------



## balletguy (Jun 1, 2010)

1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner

6. Star Wars
7. Dark side of the moon (did not come out when I was a teen but watched it alot in those years)
__________________


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favourite Film during your teenage years
1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner
6. Star Wars
7. Dark side of the moon (did not come out when I was a teen but watched it alot in those years)

8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## moore2me (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favorite Film during your teenage years
1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner
6. Star Wars
7. Dark side of the moon (did not come out when I was a teen but watched it alot in those years)
8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail

9. Planet of the Apes (1968) - the original one


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 1, 2010)

Next category: Your favorite Film during your teenage years
1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner
6. Star Wars
7. Dark side of the moon (did not come out when I was a teen but watched it alot in those years)
8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
9. Planet of the Apes (1968) - the original one 
10. Heathers (Funny how quaint it seems now.)


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 2, 2010)

Next category: Your favorite Film during your teenage years
1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner
6. Star Wars
7. Dark side of the moon (did not come out when I was a teen but watched it alot in those years)
8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
9. Planet of the Apes (1968) - the original one 
10. Heathers (Funny how quaint it seems now.)

11. Airplane!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

Your favorite Film during your teenage years
1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner
6. Star Wars
7. Dark side of the moon (did not come out when I was a teen but watched it alot in those years)
8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
9. Planet of the Apes (1968) - the original one 
10. Heathers (Funny how quaint it seems now.)
11. Airplane!


Next Challenge: Favorite Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2010)

Favorite Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down

2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas (stop-motion animation counts, I hope.)


----------



## Micara (Jun 2, 2010)

Favorite Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas (stop-motion animation counts, I hope.)

3.) The Secret of Nimh


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 2, 2010)

Favorite Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh

4.) The Incredibles


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2010)

*To finish out the last thread:*
Your favorite Film during your teenage years:

1. Terminator 2
2. Dazed and Confused
3. Aliens (best movie in the "Alien" franchise)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Blade Runner
6. Star Wars
7. Dark side of the moon (did not come out when I was a teen but watched it alot in those years)
8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
9. Planet of the Apes (1968) - the original one 
10. Heathers (Funny how quaint it seems now.)
11. Airplane

12. Goldfinger
13. The Omega Man (later remade with Will Smith as I _Am Legend_)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Favorite Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles

5.) Bambi


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Favorite Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi

6.) Metropolis (I believe it's an Anime remake of the classic movie, not sure though since i havent seen the original)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 2, 2010)

Favorite animated feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi
6.) Metropolis
7.) Pinocchio



rellis10 said:


> I believe it's an Anime remake of the classic movie, not sure though since i havent seen the original


 - not really, but basically... it's more like a homage. Andn you should see the German silent one. It's fantastic.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jun 2, 2010)

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi
6.) Metropolis
7.) Pinocchio
8.) South Park - Bigger, Longer and Uncut


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 2, 2010)

Best Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi
6.) Metropolis
7.) Pinocchio
8.) South Park - Bigger, Longer and Uncut¨
9.) Toy Story 2


----------



## Micara (Jun 2, 2010)

Best Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi
6.) Metropolis
7.) Pinocchio
8.) South Park - Bigger, Longer and Uncut¨
9.) Toy Story 2

10.) Heavy Traffic (note: I'm answering for Eric, who wouldn't want to miss this category!)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 2, 2010)

Best Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi
6.) Metropolis
7.) Pinocchio
8.) South Park - Bigger, Longer and Uncut¨
9.) Toy Story 2
10.) Heavy Traffic 

11.) Monsters, Inc


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 2, 2010)

Best Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi
6.) Metropolis
7.) Pinocchio
8.) South Park - Bigger, Longer and Uncut¨
9.) Toy Story 2
10.) Heavy Traffic 
11.) Monsters, Inc

12. Fantasia (tho I really wanted to try and shoehorn in Who Framed Roger Rabbit)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2010)

Best Animated Feature

1.) Watership Down
2.) The Nightmare Before Christmas
3.) The Secret of Nimh
4.) The Incredibles
5.) Bambi
6.) Metropolis
7.) Pinocchio
8.) South Park - Bigger, Longer and Uncut¨
9.) Toy Story 2
10.) Heavy Traffic
11.) Monsters, Inc
12. Fantasia 

13.) Spirited Away

NEW CATEGORY

THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. Godfather II


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY

THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. Godfather II

2. T2 - I'll be back.

-------------------------------------------------

Hey DameQ, Does the pix below look familiar? 

View attachment f12_13.jpg


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 2, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY: 
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. Godfather II
2. T2 - I'll be back.

3. Aliens


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 2, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. Godfather II
2. T2 - I'll be back.
3. Aliens 

4. Addams Family Values (The first one was crap. The second was brilliant.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 3, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens 
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2


----------



## Lamia (Jun 3, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens 
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 3, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens 
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers

7. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 3, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens 
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
7. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
8. The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 3, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
7. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
8. The Empire Strikes Back

9. Clerks II


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 3, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
7. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Clerks II

10. The Dark Knight


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 4, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
7. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Clerks II
10. The Dark Knight
11. A Shot in the Dark


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 4, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
7. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Clerks II
10. The Dark Knight
11. A Shot in the Dark

12. Superman II


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY:
THE SEQUEL WAS BETTER THAN OR EQUAL TO THE ORIGINAL

1. The Godfather: Part II
2. T2
3. Aliens
4. Addams Family Values
5. Toy Story 2
6. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
7. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
8. The Empire Strikes Back
9. Clerks II
10. The Dark Knight
11. A Shot in the Dark
12. Superman II

13. For a Few Dollars More

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz

2. Rent


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 5, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent 

3. Reefer Madness 

(Don't know if it counts 'cause it was made for Showtime, but I love it.)


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent 
3. Reefer Madness 
4. My Fair Lady


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> New category: Your favorite film musicals
> 
> 1. The Wizard of Oz
> 2. Rent
> ...


 * M2M Notes - I love this movie too - singing clams, Jesus dances like a Chippendale . . And it is available now on DVD.*



Lamia said:


> New category: Your favorite film musicals
> 
> 1. The Wizard of Oz
> 2. Rent
> ...



5. Oklahoma


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 5, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent 
3. Reefer Madness 
4. My Fair Lady
5. Oklahoma

6. Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 5, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent 
3. Reefer Madness 
4. My Fair Lady
5. Oklahoma
6. Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
7. Moulin Rouge!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent
3. Reefer Madness
4. My Fair Lady
5. Oklahoma
6. Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
7. Moulin Rouge!

8. Guys and Dolls
9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet (not sorry I'm hogging two spots-won't choose one)


----------



## Micara (Jun 5, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent
3. Reefer Madness
4. My Fair Lady
5. Oklahoma
6. Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
7. Moulin Rouge!
8. Guys and Dolls
9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet (not sorry I'm hogging two spots-won't choose one)

10. Dreamgirls


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 5, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent
3. Reefer Madness
4. My Fair Lady
5. Oklahoma
6. Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
7. Moulin Rouge!
8. Guys and Dolls
9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet (not sorry I'm hogging two spots-won't choose one)
10. Dreamgirls

11. Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 6, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent
3. Reefer Madness
4. My Fair Lady
5. Oklahoma
6. Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
7. Moulin Rouge!
8. Guys and Dolls
9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet 
10. Dreamgirls
11. Jesus Christ Superstar

12. The Music Man


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2010)

New category: Your favorite film musicals

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Rent
3. Reefer Madness
4. My Fair Lady
5. Oklahoma
6. Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
7. Moulin Rouge!
8. Guys and Dolls
9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet 
10. Dreamgirls
11. Jesus Christ Superstar
12. The Music Man

13. The Mikado

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge. Find a utube or another internet video link to a number from one of the musicals listed above. It doesn't have to be in the numerical order it is listed above and it doesn't have to be your original pick. (You can use someone else's musical.) List the link to the right of the musical.

13. The Mikado - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWkIZUPmDY&feature=related


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2010)

Next challenge. Find a utube or another internet video link to a number from one of the musicals listed above. It doesn't have to be in the numerical order it is listed above and it doesn't have to be your original pick. (You can use someone else's musical.) List the link to the right of the musical.

13. The Mikado - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWkI...eature=related
8. Guys and Dolls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kzsZreG0o


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey CastingPearls (or anyone else watching) and with strong opinions, 

If this categoy I came up with during my less than lucid computer time is too strange - feel free to change it to something more traditional.

M2M


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Hey CastingPearls (or anyone else watching) and with strong opinions,
> 
> If this categoy I came up with during my less than lucid computer time is too strange - feel free to change it to something more traditional.
> 
> M2M


I prefer a challenge. Let's see how far it goes...if the thread dies quickly, perhaps choose a new topic......


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

Next challenge. Find a utube or another internet video link to a number from one of the musicals listed above. It doesn't have to be in the numerical order it is listed above and it doesn't have to be your original pick. (You can use someone else's musical.) List the link to the right of the musical.

13. The Mikado - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWkI...eature=related
8. Guys and Dolls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kzsZreG0o
1. The Wizard of Oz - If I Only Had a Brain


----------



## Micara (Jun 6, 2010)

Next challenge. Find a utube or another internet video link to a number from one of the musicals listed above. It doesn't have to be in the numerical order it is listed above and it doesn't have to be your original pick. (You can use someone else's musical.) List the link to the right of the musical.

13. The Mikado - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWkI...eature=related
8. Guys and Dolls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kzsZreG0o
1. The Wizard of Oz - If I Only Had a Brain

2. Rent- Take Me or Leave Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNzpl3vz5Y


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2010)

Next challenge. Find a utube or another internet video link to a number from one of the musicals listed above. It doesn't have to be in the numerical order it is listed above and it doesn't have to be your original pick. (You can use someone else's musical.) List the link to the right of the musical.

13. The Mikado - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWkI...eature=related
8. Guys and Dolls--Sit Down You're Rocking the Boat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kzsZreG0o
1. The Wizard of Oz - If I Only Had a Brain
2. Rent- Take Me or Leave Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNzpl3vz5Y

9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet--Pretty Piece of Flesh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIUIr-2yVbw


----------



## Micara (Jun 6, 2010)

Next challenge. Find a utube or another internet video link to a number from one of the musicals listed above. It doesn't have to be in the numerical order it is listed above and it doesn't have to be your original pick. (You can use someone else's musical.) List the link to the right of the musical.

13. The Mikado - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWkI...eature=related
8. Guys and Dolls--Sit Down You're Rocking the Boat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kzsZreG0o
1. The Wizard of Oz - If I Only Had a Brain
2. Rent- Take Me or Leave Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNzpl3vz5Y
9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet--Pretty Piece of Flesh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIUIr-2yVbw

7. Moulin Rouge! Elephant Love Medley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaqYgWc8-vs


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 7, 2010)

Next challenge. Find a utube or another internet video link to a number from one of the musicals listed above. It doesn't have to be in the numerical order it is listed above and it doesn't have to be your original pick. (You can use someone else's musical.) List the link to the right of the musical.

13. The Mikado - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWkI...eature=related
8. Guys and Dolls--Sit Down You're Rocking the Boat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kzsZreG0o
1. The Wizard of Oz - If I Only Had a Brain
2. Rent- Take Me or Leave Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNzpl3vz5Y
9. William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet--Pretty Piece of Flesh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIUIr-2yVbw
7. Moulin Rouge! Elephant Love Medley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaqYgWc8-vs
11. Jesus Christ Superstar - Superstar


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 7, 2010)

Micara said:


> 7. Moulin Rouge! Elephant Love Medley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaqYgWc8-vs



Excellent choice from my pick, miss


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2010)

I declare this thread dead from lack of oxygen. We can now change to a new thread. Will someone please volunteer to do the honors, I am still on one of my squirrely binges.

*New Challenge????*


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 10, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)


----------



## Micara (Jun 10, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)

2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)


----------



## balletguy (Jun 10, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)

2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)

3. Walk the line--Love John Cash


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)
> 
> 1. Barton Fink (writer)
> 
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2010)

]Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash 
4. Frida

5. Gypsy (stripper)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 11, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper) 

6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)
> 
> 1. Barton Fink (writer)



TRIVIA BREAK!

Just wondering if you caught which writers the Coen brothers used as inspiration...

W.P. Mayhew is a stand-in for William Faulkner (famous novelist).

Barton Fink is a doppelganger for Clifford Odets (largely forgotten socialist playwright).

None of the events depicted in the film match either artist's true biographies, but there are certain "artistic truths" about how both were compromised by the Hollywood system.

Sorry for being pedantic. I've got to account for that Liberal Arts degree somehow...


----------



## Lamia (Jun 11, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper) 
6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)
7. The Agony and the Ecstasy (1965)


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper) 
6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)
7. The Agony and the Ecstasy (1965)

8. Finding Forrester (writer)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper) 
6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)
7. The Agony and the Ecstasy (1965)
8. Finding Forrester (writer)

9. Heavy Traffic (cartoonist)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 11, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper) 
6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)
7. The Agony and the Ecstasy (1965)
8. Finding Forrester (writer)
9. Heavy Traffic (cartoonist)

10. Pollock (abstract painter Jackson Pollock)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 12, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper) 
6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)
7. The Agony and the Ecstasy (1965)
8. Finding Forrester (writer)
9. Heavy Traffic (cartoonist)
10. Pollock (abstract painter Jackson Pollock)

11. The Doors (a '91 movie about The Doors and Jim Morrison) rock band, Morrison has become rock music cult hero.


----------



## Micara (Jun 12, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper)
6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)
7. The Agony and the Ecstasy (1965)
8. Finding Forrester (writer)
9. Heavy Traffic (cartoonist)
10. Pollock (abstract painter Jackson Pollock)
11. The Doors (a '91 movie about The Doors and Jim Morrison) rock band, Morrison has become rock music cult hero.

12. Almost Famous (writer)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 12, 2010)

Your favorite movie about an artist (writer, painter, all kinds of creative art)

1. Barton Fink (writer)
2. Moulin Rouge (1952) Not the musical- the one with Jose Ferrer as Toulouse-Lautrec (artist)
3. Walk the line--Love John Cash
4. Frida
5. Gypsy (stripper)
6. Camille Claudel (sculptor, crazy person)
7. The Agony and the Ecstasy (1965)
8. Finding Forrester (writer)
9. Heavy Traffic (cartoonist)
10. Pollock (abstract painter Jackson Pollock)
11. The Doors (a '91 movie about The Doors and Jim Morrison) rock band, Morrison has become rock music cult hero.
12. Almost Famous (writer)
13. Factotum (more or less a biopic on the great writer and drunk Charles Bukowski)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Micara (Jun 12, 2010)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby

2. Betty White- The Proposal


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2010)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal

3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum


----------



## moore2me (Jun 12, 2010)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum

4. George Burns - _Oh God!_


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 12, 2010)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 12, 2010)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition 

6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude


----------



## Lamia (Jun 12, 2010)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition 
6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude

7. Lionel Barrymore-On Borrowed Time (1939)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 12, 2010)

Next - Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition 
6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude
7. Lionel Barrymore-On Borrowed Time (1939)

8. Morgan Freeman - Invictus (Nelson Mandela)


----------



## Micara (Jun 12, 2010)

Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition
6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude
7. Lionel Barrymore-On Borrowed Time (1939)
8. Morgan Freeman - Invictus (Nelson Mandela)

9. Martin Landau- Rounders


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 12, 2010)

Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition
6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude
7. Lionel Barrymore-On Borrowed Time (1939)
8. Morgan Freeman - Invictus (Nelson Mandela)
9. Martin Landau- Rounders

10. Richard Harris - Wrestling Ernest Hemingway (1993) Robert Duvall was awesome, too!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 13, 2010)

Micara said:


> Best Performance by a senior citizen
> 
> 1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
> 2. Betty White- The Proposal
> ...



dang it...I should have said Martin Landau Ed Wood. He was soo good in that.


----------



## Twilley (Jun 13, 2010)

Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition
6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude
7. Lionel Barrymore-On Borrowed Time (1939)
8. Morgan Freeman - Invictus (Nelson Mandela)
9. Martin Landau- Rounders

10. Richard Harris - Wrestling Ernest Hemingway (1993) Robert Duvall w
11. Danny Glover- Saw


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 13, 2010)

Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition
6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude
7. Lionel Barrymore-On Borrowed Time (1939)
8. Morgan Freeman - Invictus (Nelson Mandela)
9. Martin Landau- Rounders
10. Richard Harris - Wrestling Ernest Hemingway (1993) Robert Duvall w
11. Danny Glover- Saw
12. Walter Mathau & Jack Lemmon - Grumpy Old Men (Can't choose which one I liked better).


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2010)

Best Performance by a senior citizen

1. Clint Eastwood - Million Dollar Baby
2. Betty White- The Proposal
3. Buster Keaton - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
4. George Burns - Oh God!
5. Paul Newman - Road to Perdition
6. Ruth Gordon - Harold and Maude
7. Lionel Barrymore-On Borrowed Time (1939)
8. Morgan Freeman - Invictus (Nelson Mandela)
9. Martin Landau- Rounders
10. Richard Harris - Wrestling Ernest Hemingway (1993) Robert Duvall w
11. Danny Glover- Saw
12. Walter Mathau & Jack Lemmon - Grumpy Old Men (Can't choose which one I liked better).

13. Helen Mirren - The Queen

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine. I can't think of just one single "best" plot twist in this movie of nothing but plot twists, but probably the first surprise is that Reeve and Caine are lovers and their first surprise conspiracy is to cause the death of Caine's wife. Their kiss was quite a shock to the audience


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 13, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)

I saw it before the media deluge ruined the surprise. It always kinda bugged me how nobody noticed that with or without the twist the rest of the film was great. It kinda turned a great film into a gimmick.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas

4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 14, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again

5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 14, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 14, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me
7. The Sixth Sense


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 16, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me
7. The Sixth Sense

8. Shutter Island - Was it all in his head or was it a conspiracy to make him think he was crazy?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me
7. The Sixth Sense
8. Shutter Island - Was it all in his head or was it a conspiracy to make him think he was crazy?

9. _Contact _- Was Jodi Foster dreaming or did she travel in space?


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 16, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me
7. The Sixth Sense
8. Shutter Island - Was it all in his head or was it a conspiracy to make him think he was crazy?
9. _Contact _- Was Jodi Foster dreaming or did she travel in space?

10. Vantage Point - Each different vantage point of the crime gives us more and more information, and twists what we thought we knew about the event


----------



## Lamia (Jun 17, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me
7. The Sixth Sense
8. Shutter Island - Was it all in his head or was it a conspiracy to make him think he was crazy?
9. _Contact _- Was Jodi Foster dreaming or did she travel in space?
10. Vantage Point - Each different vantage point of the crime gives us more and more information, and twists what we thought we knew about the event
11. Shawshank Redemption (the ending of course)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me
7. The Sixth Sense
8. Shutter Island - Was it all in his head or was it a conspiracy to make him think he was crazy?
9. Contact - Was Jodi Foster dreaming or did she travel in space?
10. Vantage Point - Each different vantage point of the crime gives us more and more information, and twists what we thought we knew about the event
11. Shawshank Redemption (the ending of course)

12. Moll Flanders (1996)


----------



## sarie (Jun 17, 2010)

We've all seen movies with great twisting plots, what movie has your favorite or most unexpected plot twist?

1. Deathtrap (1982) Christopher Reeve and Michael Caine.
2. The Crying Game (1992)
3. Rendition (2007) with sexy Moa Khouas
4. The Mist - Stephen King does it again
5. The Others (2001) Nicole Kidman
6. Inland Empire (2006) - I adore David Lynch, and the headaches he gives me
7. The Sixth Sense
8. Shutter Island - Was it all in his head or was it a conspiracy to make him think he was crazy?
9. Contact - Was Jodi Foster dreaming or did she travel in space?
10. Vantage Point - Each different vantage point of the crime gives us more and more information, and twists what we thought we knew about the event
11. Shawshank Redemption (the ending of course)
12. Moll Flanders (1996)
13. Hard Candy (2005)

Next: Dysfunctional love stories

1. Buffalo 66


----------



## Micara (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional love stories

1. Buffalo 66

2. 500 Days of Summer


----------



## sarie (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional love stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional love stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance

4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")


----------



## sarie (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional love stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents

(i hope that it's ok that i contribute more than once to a list!)


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 17, 2010)

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents

6: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (hope this fits the catagory)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 17, 2010)

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
7. Secretary


----------



## sarie (Jun 17, 2010)

^ ooh well played

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
7. Secretary
8. Drugstore Cowboy


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional Love Stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
7. Secretary
8. Drugstore Cowboy

9. Frankie and Johnny


----------



## Micara (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional Love Stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
7. Secretary
8. Drugstore Cowboy
9. Frankie and Johnny

10. Natural Born Killers


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional Love Stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
7. Secretary
8. Drugstore Cowboy
9. Frankie and Johnny
10. Natural Born Killers

11. Sid and Nancy


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dysfunctional Love Stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
7. Secretary
8. Drugstore Cowboy
9. Frankie and Johnny
10. Natural Born Killers
11. Sid and Nancy 

12. War of the Roses


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

Dysfunctional Love Stories

1. Buffalo 66
2. 500 Days of Summer
3. True Romance
4. Benny and Joon. ("You're out of your tree." "It's not my tree.")
5. Happy Accidents
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
7. Secretary
8. Drugstore Cowboy
9. Frankie and Johnny
10. Natural Born Killers
11. Sid and Nancy
12. War of the Roses

13. The Crying Game

New Topic

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King


----------



## Micara (Jun 18, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King

2. Awakenings


----------



## moore2me (Jun 18, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings

3. _The Hustler_ ('61) co-starring the "Great One", Jackie Gleason as Minnesota Fats. He was nominated for an Academy Award and held his own against the immortal Paul Newman.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 18, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler

4. Ray (Jamie Foxx)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray 

5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2010)

[A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray 
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple


----------



## Micara (Jun 19, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King

2. Awakenings

3. Precious


----------



## moore2me (Jun 19, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)

8. Posted by Happyface83 *Precious**

* Not trying to be a pain-in-the-%$tt, but I have a question. Is the movie Precious submitted for Monique's talents in the film (Oscar for Best Supporting Actress)? Ms. Sidibe, on the other hand, has done drama and limited comedy. But, I wouldn't call her a comedienne at this time.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 19, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)
8. Precious
9. The Spanish Prisoner (Steve Martin)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 19, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)
8. Precious
9. The Spanish Prisoner (Steve Martin)

10. Lost in Translation (Bill Murray)


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 19, 2010)

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)
8. Precious
9. The Spanish Prisoner (Steve Martin)
10. Punch Drunk Love (Adam Sandler)
11: Dogma (Chris Rock)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm just rewriting the list with my changed answer to 10. 

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)
8. Precious
9. The Spanish Prisoner (Steve Martin)
10. Lost in Translation (Bill Murray)
11: Dogma (Chris Rock)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

moore2me said:


> A Drama Starring a Comedian
> 
> 1. The Fisher King
> 2. Awakenings
> ...



Sorry to temporarily break chain, I see what you are saying, Monique wasn't the star.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Sorry to temporarily break chain, I see what you are saying, Monique wasn't the star.



I think it was a good contribution, happyface. Monique had a key role in the movie, and she does stand-up. Seems to fit the category well, and we don't need to split hairs over it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I think it was a good contribution, happyface. Monique had a key role in the movie, and she does stand-up. Seems to fit the category well, and we don't need to split hairs over it.


FWIW A co-star still qualifies as 'starring'..my fault I didn't specify when I introduced the topic. Mea culpa. Me a dopa.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm just rewriting the list with my changed answer to 10. 

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)
8. Precious
9. The Spanish Prisoner (Steve Martin)
10. Lost in Translation (Bill Murray)
11: Dogma (Chris Rock) 
12. Gabriel & Me (Billy Connolly)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm just rewriting the list with my changed answer to 10. 

A Drama Starring a Comedian

1. The Fisher King
2. Awakenings
3. The Hustler
4. Ray
5. Limelight (Charlie Chaplin AND Buster Keaton)
6. The Color Purple
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jim Carrey)
8. Precious
9. The Spanish Prisoner (Steve Martin)
10. Lost in Translation (Bill Murray)
11: Dogma (Chris Rock) 
12. Gabriel & Me (Billy Connolly)

13. The World According to Garp (Robin Williams)


There was a fire call in my neighborhood last night (thankfully, a false alarm) but the place was chock full of hot firemen, so in honor of them.....

Next Category: Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49


----------



## Lamia (Jun 20, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 20, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft 

3. Fahrenheit 451

Feel free to rep, because that was well played. Smirk.


----------



## Micara (Jun 20, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451

4. Frequency


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 20, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency

5. I know pronounce you Chuck & Larry


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 21, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry

6. Roxanne


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 21, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne

7. Always


----------



## Micara (Jun 21, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne
7. Always

8. The Towering Inferno


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 21, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne
7. Always
8. The Towering Inferno 

9. The Firemen's Ball 

(1967, Milos Forman, Give me a cookie)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne
7. Always
8. The Towering Inferno 
9. The Firemen's Ball 
(1967, Milos Forman, Give me a cookie)

10. Hellfighters (1968) John Wayne plays an oil well firefighter based on Red Adair.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 24, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne
7. Always
8. The Towering Inferno
9. The Firemen's Ball
10. Hellfighters (1968)

11. Roxanne (I forgot - most of this film takes place in a fire station)


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

Movies about caper's & heist's

1. The Score
2. Heist
3. The Sting
4. Confidence
5. Griffters
6. Resevoir Dogs
7. Matchstick Men
8. Oceans 11
9. Oceans 12
10. Oceans 13

11. Ronin


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 24, 2010)

Movies about firefighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
*6. Roxanne*
7. Always
8. The Towering Inferno
9. The Firemen's Ball
10. Hellfighters (1968)

11. Roxanne (I forgot - most of this film takes place in a fire station)

Already on the list, gotta pick another one


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 24, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Movies about caper's & heist's
> 
> 1. The Score
> 2. Heist
> ...



The current topic is movies about firefighters. You add only one movie at a time to the previous list and the one that adds #13 gets to pick the next topic. Copy the entire list, remove the


> boxes and add your pick.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Movies about caper's & heist's
> 
> 1. The Score
> 2. Heist
> ...



OOOPPPPPSSSS ... I saw too far ahead into the future. I'll fix it.



PamelaLois said:


> Movies about firefighters
> 
> 1. Ladder 49
> 2. Backdraft
> ...



1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne
7. Always
8. The Towering Inferno
9. The Firemen's Ball
10. Hellfighters (1968)

11. World Trade Center


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 24, 2010)

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne
7. Always
8. The Towering Inferno
9. The Firemen's Ball
10. Hellfighters (1968)
11. World Trade Center

12. Turk 182! (1985)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 24, 2010)

Movies about fire fighters

1. Ladder 49
2. Backdraft
3. Fahrenheit 451
4. Frequency
5. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
6. Roxanne
7. Always
8. The Towering Inferno
9. The Firemen's Ball
10. Hellfighters (1968)
11. World Trade Center
12. Turk 182! (1985)
13. Fireproof (no one said they had to be _good_ movies!) 

Next Category!

Movies where "God" makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Movies where "God" makes an appearance (as a character)
> 
> 1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)



1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 24, 2010)

Movies where "God" makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns) 

3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn1DXyHSWsg]


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 24, 2010)

Movies where "God" makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns) 
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns) 
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)


----------



## Micara (Jun 24, 2010)

Movies where "God" makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)

6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 25, 2010)

Movies where God makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)
7. Almost an Angel (Charlton Heston)


----------



## Twilley (Jun 28, 2010)

Movies where God makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)
7. Almost an Angel (Charlton Heston)
8. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey (albeit as a disembodied voice, the credit for whom I couldn't track down)


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 28, 2010)

Movies where God makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)
7. Almost an Angel (Charlton Heston)
8. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey (albeit as a disembodied voice, the credit for whom I couldn't track down)

9. Evan Almighty (Morgan Freeman)


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 28, 2010)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)
7. Almost an Angel (Charlton Heston)
8. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey (albeit as a disembodied voice, the credit for whom I couldn't track down)
9. Evan Almighty (Morgan Freeman)

10. Star Trek V: The Final Frontier (ok, they found who they initially THOUGHT was God -- if it shouldn't count, please remove it from the list)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 28, 2010)

Movies where God makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)
7. Almost an Angel (Charlton Heston)
8. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey (albeit as a disembodied voice, the credit for whom I couldn't track down)
9. Evan Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
10. Star Trek V: The Final Frontier 
11. Oh God! (George Burns) (note: this is the original, 2 is the sequel)


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 28, 2010)

Movies where God makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)
7. Almost an Angel (Charlton Heston)
8. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey (albeit as a disembodied voice, the credit for whom I couldn't track down)
9. Evan Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
10. Star Trek V: The Final Frontier 
11. Oh God! (George Burns) (note: this is the original, 2 is the sequel)

12. Second Time Lucky (1984 - Robert Morley)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 1, 2010)

Movies where God makes an appearance (as a character)

1. Dogma (played by Alanis Morissette)
2. Oh God, You Devil (played by George Burns)
3. The Acid House (played by Maurice Roëves)
4. Time Bandits (Ralph Richardson)
5. Bruce Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Graham Chapman)
7. Almost an Angel (Charlton Heston)
8. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey (albeit as a disembodied voice, the credit for whom I couldn't track down)
9. Evan Almighty (Morgan Freeman)
10. Star Trek V: The Final Frontier 
11. Oh God! (George Burns) (note: this is the original, 2 is the sequel)
12. Second Time Lucky (1984 - Robert Morley)
13. Two of a Kind (Gene Hackman. All right, only voice, but it's Gene Hackman as God! And this was a though category... am I right?)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail

2. The Godfather


----------



## Micara (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather

3. Dead Poet's Society


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society

4. Good Will Hunting (anyone who complains that I'm double-dipping can suck it)


----------



## Micara (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting

5. The Shawshank Redemption (don't worry, CP, I'll double dip with ya!)


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption

6. I Love You Man


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. I Love You Man

7. The Last Castle


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. I Love You Man
7. The Last Castle

8. Superbad


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. I Love You Man
7. The Last Castle
8. Superbad

9. Deliverance


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 1, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. I Love You Man
7. The Last Castle

8. Superbad
9. Stand by me


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 2, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. I Love You Man
7. The Last Castle
8. Superbad
9. Stand by me

10. The Guns of Navarrone (1961)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. I Love You Man
7. The Last Castle
8. Superbad
9. Deliverance
10. Stand by Me
11. The Guns of Navarrone (1961)

12. Blazing Saddles


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

Next category--Movies about a major political figure (I hope nobody did this one)

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll go ahead and finish off the previous category:

Next category - Movies dealing with (non-sexual) male bonding

1. The Last Detail
2. The Godfather
3. Dead Poet's Society
4. Good Will Hunting
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. I Love You Man
7. The Last Castle
8. Superbad
9. Deliverance
10. Stand by Me
11. The Guns of Navarrone (1961)
12. Blazing Saddles
13. The Fisher King

Next category--Movies about a major political figure

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi


----------



## Micara (Jul 4, 2010)

Next category--Movies about a major political figure

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi

3. The Queen


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 4, 2010)

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen

4. Frost/Nixon


----------



## Paquito (Jul 4, 2010)

Ignore post.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 4, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about a major political figure

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon

5. 1776


----------



## moore2me (Jul 4, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about a major political figure

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776

6. Wag the Dog


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 4, 2010)

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776
6. Wag the Dog

7. W. (Dubya)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 4, 2010)

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776
6. Wag the Dog
7. W.
8. Nixon


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 4, 2010)

Movies About a Major Political Figure
1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776
6. Wag the Dog
7. W.
8. Nixon

9. The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 4, 2010)

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776
6. Wag the Dog
7. W.
8. Nixon
9. The Motorcycle Diaries

10. Braveheart


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776
6. Wag the Dog
7. W.
8. Nixon
9. The Motorcycle Diaries
10. Braveheart
11. Malcolm X


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies about a political figure:

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776
6. Wag the Dog
7. W.
8. Nixon
9. The Motorcycle Diaries
10. Braveheart
11. Malcolm X

12. Kennedy


Please remember to copy the category title.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies about a political figure:

1. The Last King of Scotland (Idi Amin)
2. Gandhi
3. The Queen
4. Frost/Nixon
5. 1776
6. Wag the Dog
7. W.
8. Nixon
9. The Motorcycle Diaries
10. Braveheart
11. Malcolm X
12. Kennedy

13. Bobby


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 5, 2010)

Oooo! I get to pick the next category, right? Weee! Ummm... er... lol..


Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. The Red Badge of Courage


----------



## Micara (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. The Red Badge of Courage
2. The Incredible Journey


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. The Red Badge of Courage
2. The Incredible Journey

3. Cujo


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. The Red Badge of Courage
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo

4. Marley and Me


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo

4. Benji

I edited my first response because I'm an idiot! LOL! Red Badge of Courage is NOT about animals! LOL!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5.Benji

6. Free Willie (okay, he's not domestic, but there was kind of a relationship there, amirite?)


----------



## Micara (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5.Benji
6. Free Willie

7. White Fang (he became domesticated)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 5, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5.Benji
6. Free Willie
7. White Fang (he became domesticated)
8. The Adventures Of Milo And Otis


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5. Benji
6. Free Willie
7. White Fang (he became domesticated)
8. The Adventures Of Milo And Otis

9. Lassie (2005)


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5. Benji
6. Free Willie
7. White Fang (he became domesticated)
8. The Adventures Of Milo And Otis
9. Lassie (2005)

10. Babe


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5. Benji
6. Free Willie
7. White Fang (he became domesticated)
8. The Adventures Of Milo And Otis
9. Lassie (2005)
10. Babe

11. Willard


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5. Benji
6. Free Willie
7. White Fang (he became domesticated)
8. The Adventures Of Milo And Otis
9. Lassie (2005)
10. Babe
11. Willard

12. Homeward Bound


----------



## Twilley (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies that feature/star domestic animals - NOT animated.

1. Where the Red Fern Grows
2. The Incredible Journey
3. Cujo
4. Marley and Me
5. Benji
6. Free Willie
7. White Fang (he became domesticated)
8. The Adventures Of Milo And Otis
9. Lassie (2005)
10. Babe
11. Willard
12. Homeward Bound
13. Milo and Otis

NEXT TOPIC: Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing

2. The Monster Squad


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad

3. Monsters Inc


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons

5. The Goonies


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger
7. Beauty and the Beast


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger
7. Beauty and the Beast

8. Destroy All Monsters


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 7, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger
7. Beauty and the Beast
8. Destroy All Monsters

9. Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 8, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger
7. Beauty and the Beast
8. Destroy All Monsters
9. Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster

10. Devilman


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger
7. Beauty and the Beast
8. Destroy All Monsters
9. Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster
10. Devilman
11. Godzilla Vs. Mothra

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a little side trip here revisiting the previous category. I'm pretty sure that a rat, a killer whale, and a wolf are not domestic animals. Even if a wolf (or a tiger) is trained to perform - they are still not domestic animals.

(Sometimes the old Biology teacher in me just fights her way to the outside and takes over my keyboard.)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 10, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger
7. Beauty and the Beast
8. Destroy All Monsters
9. Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster
10. Devilman
11. Godzilla Vs. Mothra

12. Shrek


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies where a monster is the hero.

1. Swamp Thing
2. The Monster Squad
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Harry and the Hendersons
5. The Goonies
6. The Toxic Avenger
7. Beauty and the Beast
8. Destroy All Monsters
9. Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster
10. Devilman
11. Godzilla Vs. Mothra
12. Shrek

13. Monsters Vs. Aliens

Next Topic:


Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.


1. Revenge Of The Nerds


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.


1. Revenge Of The Nerds

2. Lucas


----------



## Leonard (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas

3. Better Off Dead


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead

4. The Breakfast Club


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club

5. Weird Science 

(keeping up the 80s vibe)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science

6. Mean Girls


----------



## lalatx (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science
6. Mean Girls

7. Road Trip


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science
6. Mean Girls
7. Road Trip

8. A Nightmare On Elm Street 3-Dream Warriors (The wheelchair-bound character Will is a fan of strategy based board games)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science
6. Mean Girls
7. Road Trip
8. A Nightmare On Elm Street 3-Dream Warriors 

9. War Games


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 11, 2010)

Movies with "nerds" or "nerd-roles" in them.

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science
6. Mean Girls
7. Road Trip
8. A Nightmare On Elm Street 3-Dream Warriors 
9. War Games

10. The Pagemaster (A blast from the past here-I think my grandma recorded this one when it was on TV for me and my sibling to watch).


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 11, 2010)

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science
6. Mean Girls
7. Road Trip
8. A Nightmare On Elm Street 3-Dream Warriors 
9. War Games
10. The Pagemaster

11. Grandma's Boy


----------



## Leonard (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science
6. Mean Girls
7. Road Trip
8. A Nightmare On Elm Street 3-Dream Warriors 
9. War Games
10. The Pagemaster
11. Grandma's Boy

12. Ghostbusters


----------



## Lamia (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Revenge Of The Nerds
2. Lucas
3. Better Off Dead
4. The Breakfast Club
5. Weird Science
6. Mean Girls
7. Road Trip
8. A Nightmare On Elm Street 3-Dream Warriors 
9. War Games
10. The Pagemaster
11. Grandma's Boy
12. Ghostbusters
13. Goonies

Movies with food and sex


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover"


----------



## Lamia (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover"
2. Like Water For Chocolate (could have sworn I put that as number 1 I must have brain damage)


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover"
2. Like Water For Chocolate (could have sworn I put that as number 1 I must have brain damage)

3. 9½ Weeks


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover"
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks

4. Hot Shots


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover"
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots

5. Chocolat


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover"
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat

6. American Pie (LITERALLY)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat
6. American Pie
7. La Grande Bouffe


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat
6. American Pie
7. La Grande Bouffe

8. Last Tango in Paris


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat
6. American Pie
7. La Grande Bouffe
8. Last Tango in Paris
9. Tom Jones (okay, they don't have sex right there, but, maybe because I am a FA, and I love watching a girl eat a big meal this works on a different level for me.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 12, 2010)

DameQ said:


> 8. Last Tango in Paris



Ah... the butter scene. Very memorable.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 12, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat
6. American Pie
7. La Grande Bouffe
8. Last Tango in Paris
9. Tom Jones

10. History of the World: Part I


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 13, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat
6. American Pie
7. La Grande Bouffe
8. Last Tango in Paris
9. Tom Jones
10. History of the World: Part I
11. Woman on Top


----------



## Leonard (Jul 15, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat
6. American Pie
7. La Grande Bouffe
8. Last Tango in Paris
9. Tom Jones
10. History of the World: Part I
11. Woman on Top
12. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 16, 2010)

Movies with food and sex...

1. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover
2. Like Water For Chocolate
3. 9½ Weeks
4. Hot Shots
5. Chocolat
6. American Pie
7. La Grande Bouffe
8. Last Tango in Paris
9. Tom Jones
10. History of the World: Part I
11. Woman on Top
12. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
13. Diner (popcorn is food, right?)

Next - Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles

2. Spaceballs


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs

3. Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop

4. A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda

5. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers

7. Spaceballs


----------



## Micara (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers
7. Spaceballs

8. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Leonard (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers
7. Look Who's Talking
8. Ferris Bueller's Day Off

9. All of Me

Um, why is Spaceballs on here twice? Don't get me wrong, it's good, but not _that_ good. I'm replacing it with Look Who's Talking, not because I think Look Who's Talking is a good movie, but because there should be consequences for things like this. From now on, if a movie occurs twice on the same list, the second occurrence will be replaced by Look Who's Talking. Rules are rules.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 16, 2010)

Leonard said:


> Um, why is Spaceballs on here twice? Don't get me wrong, it's good, but not _that_ good. I'm replacing it with Look Who's Talking, not because I think Look Who's Talking is a good movie, but because there should be consequences for things like this. From now on, if a movie occurs twice on the same list, the second occurrence will be replaced by Look Who's Talking. Rules are rules.



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Thanks for that laugh. I needed it. Since you're funny about it, I dub you the thread commandant.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 16, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Thanks for that laugh. I needed it. Since you're funny about it, I dub you the thread commandant.



I guarantee I will go mad with power.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers
7. Look Who's Talking
8. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
9. All of Me

10. Airplane


----------



## Leonard (Jul 17, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers
7. Look Who's Talking
8. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
9. All of Me
10. Airplane

11. Parenthood


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 17, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers
7. Look Who's Talking
8. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
9. All of Me
10. Airplane
11. Parenthood

12. A Christmas Story


----------



## Leonard (Jul 17, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers
7. Look Who's Talking
8. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
9. All of Me
10. Airplane
11. Parenthood
12. Full Metal Jacket
13. Little Shop of Horrors

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"
1. Con Air


----------



## moore2me (Jul 17, 2010)

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"
1. Con Air

2. Tropic Thunder


----------



## Lamia (Jul 17, 2010)

Favorite comedy of the 1980s

1. Planes, Trains & Automobiles
2. Spaceballs
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. When Harry Met Sally
6. The Blues Brothers
7. Ghostbusters


----------



## Leonard (Jul 17, 2010)

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"
1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder

3. No Country For Old Men


----------



## Lamia (Jul 17, 2010)

crap I must be tired....I've done this twice tonight I was able to edit and fix the first one.

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"
1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 17, 2010)

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"
1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 17, 2010)

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"

1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight

6. Desperado


----------



## Leonard (Jul 19, 2010)

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"
1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight
6. Desperado

7. Hell Ride


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2010)

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"
1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight
6. Desperado
7. Hell Ride

8. Die Hard (1)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 20, 2010)

Movies Featuring the "Unflinching Walk"

1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight
6. Desperado
7. Hell Ride
8. Die Hard (1) 
9. Planet Terror


*Sheriff Hague:* Where the hell are you going?
*El Wray:* I'm going to get Cherry.
*Sheriff Hague:* Fine, but we're taking my car. [his car explodes]
*Sheriff Hague:* [looking back at Wray] I'm riding with you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 20, 2010)

Movies featuring the "Unflinching Walk"

1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight
6. Desperado
7. Hell Ride
8. Die Hard
9. Planet Terror
10. The Mask of Zorro


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

Movies featuring the "Unflinching Walk"

1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight
6. Desperado
7. Hell Ride
8. Die Hard
9. Planet Terror
10. The Mask of Zorro
11. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2010)

Movies featuring the "Unflinching Walk"

1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight
6. Desperado
7. Hell Ride
8. Die Hard
9. Planet Terror
10. The Mask of Zorro
11. Saturday Night Fever

12 Fight Club (actually an 'unflinching stand' which is cooler IMO)


----------



## Leonard (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies featuring the "Unflinching Walk"

1. Con Air
2. Tropic Thunder
3. No Country For Old Men
4. Heathers
5. The Dark Knight
6. Desperado
7. Hell Ride
8. Die Hard
9. Planet Terror
10. The Mask of Zorro
11. Saturday Night Fever
12 Fight Club (actually an 'unflinching stand' which is cooler IMO)
13. Law Abiding Citizen

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy 
2. Dr. Strangelove

Slim Pickens: "Yee Haww! ... Yee Haww! ... Yee Haww!"


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy 
2. Dr. Strangelove

3. King Kong


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy 
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong

4. Magnolia

The tale told at a 1961 awards dinner for the American Association Of Forensic Science by Dr. Donald Harper, president of the association, began with a simple suicide attempt. Seventeen-year-old Sydney Barringer. In the city of Los Angeles on March 23, 1958. The coroner ruled that the unsuccessful suicide had suddenly become a successful homicide.

...

This cannot be "one of those things."


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy 
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia

5. Strange Days


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days 

6. The Bridge


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days 
6. The Bridge

7. Thelma & Louise (does leaping in a car count?)


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days 
6. The Bridge
7. Thelma & Louise (does leaping in a car count?)

8. Die Hard (first)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days
6. The Bridge
7. Thelma & Louise 

8. The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days
6. The Bridge
7. Thelma & Louise (does leaping in a car count?)
8. Die Hard (first)
9. The Mothman Prophecies

10. Indiana Jones (Any one) (cue the Wilheim Scream!)


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days
6. The Bridge
7. Thelma & Louise (does leaping in a car count?)
8. Die Hard (first)
9. The Mothman Prophecies
10. Indiana Jones (Any one) (cue the Wilheim Scream!)

11. The Happening (RIP construction workers in Central Park)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days
6. The Bridge
7. Thelma & Louise (does leaping in a car count?)
8. Die Hard (first)
9. The Mothman Prophecies
10. Indiana Jones (Any one) (cue the Wilheim Scream!)
11. The Happening (RIP construction workers in Central Park)
12. The Omen (Mrs Baylock kills the mother by throwing her out of the window)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies In Which Characters Fall (Or Leap) To Their Death

1. The Hudsucker Proxy
2. Dr. Strangelove
3. King Kong
4. Magnolia
5. Strange Days
6. The Bridge
7. Thelma & Louise (does leaping in a car count?)
8. Die Hard (first)
9. The Mothman Prophecies
10. Indiana Jones (Any one) (cue the Wilheim Scream!)
11. The Happening (RIP construction workers in Central Park)
12. The Omen (Mrs Baylock kills the mother by throwing her out of the window)

13. Titanic (I feel bad for that because that happened in real life)


Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones

2. Enter The Dragon :bow: (This category is cool!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon

3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club (duh)


----------



## lalatx (Jul 21, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club (duh)
5. Kill Bill Volume 1


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 22, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club (duh)
5. Kill Bill Volume 1 

6. Old Boy


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club (duh)
5. Kill Bill Volume 1 
6. Old Boy

7. They Live (1988)


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 22, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club (duh)
5. Kill Bill Volume 1 
6. Old Boy
7. They Live (1988)

8. Spartacus


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 22, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club
5. Kill Bill Volume 1 
6. Old Boy
7. They Live (1988)
8. Spartacus
9. The Quiet Man


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 22, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club
5. Kill Bill Volume 1 
6. Old Boy
7. They Live (1988)
8. Spartacus
9. The Quiet Man
10.The Player's Club (Diamond kicking Ronnie's ass)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 22, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club
5. Kill Bill Volume 1 
6. Old Boy
7. They Live (1988)
8. Spartacus
9. The Quiet Man
10.The Player's Club (Diamond kicking Ronnie's ass)

11. Ghost In The Shell (Major Kusanagi beating the crap out of the armed suspect).


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club
5. Kill Bill Volume 1
6. Old Boy
7. They Live (1988)
8. Spartacus
9. The Quiet Man
10.The Player's Club (Diamond kicking Ronnie's ass)
11. Ghost In The Shell (Major Kusanagi beating the crap out of the armed suspect).

12. Karate Kid II (the fight at the end in the castle)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 23, 2010)

Movies with the Best Fight Scenes

1. Cleopatra Jones
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Total Recall (Sharon Stone and whatshername)
4. Fight Club
5. Kill Bill Volume 1
6. Old Boy
7. They Live (1988)
8. Spartacus
9. The Quiet Man
10.The Player's Club (Diamond kicking Ronnie's ass)
11. Ghost In The Shell (Major Kusanagi beating the crap out of the armed suspect).
12. Karate Kid II (the fight at the end in the castle)
13. From Russia with Love (Sean Connery vs. Robert Shaw!)

Next - Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2010)

Next - Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrimore)


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 23, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrimore)

3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrimore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)

4:Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Dougherty)(and sorry but it was a fav growing up)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 23, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrimore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Dougherty)(and sorry but it was a fav growing up)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 23, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrimore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Dougherty)(and sorry but it was a fav growing up)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 23, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrymore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Doherty)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)

7. Leon: The Professional (Natalie Portman)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrymore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Doherty)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)
7. Leon: The Professional (Natalie Portman)

8. The Goonies; (Jeff Cohen <Chunk>)


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 24, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrymore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Doherty)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)
7. Leon: The Professional (Natalie Portman)
8. The Goonies; (Jeff Cohen <Chunk>)

9. Interview With the Vampire - Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 24, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrymore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Doherty)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)
7. Leon: The Professional (Natalie Portman)
8. The Goonies; (Jeff Cohen <Chunk>)
9. Interview With the Vampire - Kirsten Dunst
10. The Shining (Danny Lloyd)


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrymore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Doherty)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)
7. Leon: The Professional (Natalie Portman)
8. The Goonies; (Jeff Cohen <Chunk>)
9. Interview With the Vampire - Kirsten Dunst
10. The Shining (Danny Lloyd)
11. Little Miss Sunshine (Abigail Breslin)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrymore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Doherty)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)
7. Leon: The Professional (Natalie Portman)
8. The Goonies; (Jeff Cohen <Chunk>)
9. Interview With the Vampire - Kirsten Dunst
10. The Shining (Danny Lloyd)
11. Little Miss Sunshine (Abigail Breslin)
12. Fresh (Sean Nelson)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2010)

Favorite child performance

1. Paper Moon (Tatum O'Neal)
2. ET (Drew Barrymore)
3. My Girl (Anna Chlumsky)
4.Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Shannon Doherty)
5. Home Alone (McCauley Culkin)
6. Pan's Labyrinth (Ivana Baquero)
7. Leon: The Professional (Natalie Portman)
8. The Goonies; (Jeff Cohen <Chunk>)
9. Interview With the Vampire - Kirsten Dunst
10. The Shining (Danny Lloyd)
11. Little Miss Sunshine (Abigail Breslin)
12. Fresh (Sean Nelson)

13. The Day The Earth Stood Still (2008) - Jaden Smith

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.

2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.

3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose


----------



## Paquito (Jul 25, 2010)

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose

4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash. 

5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996) 

[To be fair - I've never been able to decide whether Moreau is a terrible train-wreck or a work of gonzo beauty.]


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash. 

5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996) 
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash. 
5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996) 
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)

7. Christopher Lloyd - High/Back To The Future. Low/Baby Geniuses


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash. 
5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996) 
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)
7. Christopher Lloyd - High/Back To The Future. Low/Baby Geniuses

8. Billy Bob Thornton- High/Sling Blade. Low/Bad Santa.


__________________


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 27, 2010)

We're going to have to agree to disagree on Bad Santa...I loved it!!! 
----
Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash.
5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996)
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)
7. Christopher Lloyd - High/Back To The Future. Low/Baby Geniuses
8. Billy Bob Thornton- High/Sling Blade. Low/Bad Santa.

9. Christopher Walken - Hi/The Deer Hunter; Lo/The Country Bears


----------



## Micara (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash.
5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996)
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)
7. Christopher Lloyd - High/Back To The Future. Low/Baby Geniuses
8. Billy Bob Thornton- High/Sling Blade. Low/Bad Santa.
9. Christopher Walken - Hi/The Deer Hunter; Lo/The Country Bears

10. Cuba Gooding Jr.- High/Jerry Maguire; Low/Boat Trip (hard to pick just one stinker)


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is).

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash.
5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996)
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)
7. Christopher Lloyd - High/Back To The Future. Low/Baby Geniuses
8. Billy Bob Thornton- High/Sling Blade. Low/Bad Santa.
9. Christopher Walken - Hi/The Deer Hunter; Lo/The Country Bears
10. Cuba Gooding Jr.- High/Jerry Maguire; Low/Boat Trip (hard to pick just one stinker)

11. Kevin Spacey - High/The Usual Suspects; Low/ Fred Claus (WHY!!! You won Oscars man!)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi/Lo. Name the highest and lowest point in an actor or actresses career (their movies that is). 

Let's get this one moving! 

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash.
5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996)
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)
7. Christopher Lloyd - High/Back To The Future. Low/Baby Geniuses
8. Billy Bob Thornton- High/Sling Blade. Low/Bad Santa.
9. Christopher Walken - Hi/The Deer Hunter; Lo/The Country Bears
10. Cuba Gooding Jr.- High/Jerry Maguire; Low/Boat Trip (hard to pick just one stinker)

11. Kevin Spacey - High/The Usual Suspects; Low/ Fred Claus (WHY!!! You won Oscars man!)
12. Kevin Costner- High/Dancing with Wolves. Low/Waterworld (lol)


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Joan Crawford - Hi/ Mildred Pierce. Lo/Beserk.
2. Kathleen Turner - Hi/Body Heat. Lo/Marley and Me.
3. Tom Hanks - Hi/Forrest Gump. Lo/Punchline I had a hard time picking the best and the worst. Hanks has had so many great roles, and so many clunkers, it was hard to choose
4. Eddie Murphy - High/Dreamgirls. Low/The Adventures of Pluto Nash.
5. Marlon Brando - High "The Godfather" (1972) - Low "The Island of Dr Moreau" (1996)
6. Halle Berry- High/Losing Isiah. Lo/Monster's Ball (sorry, that movie was beneath her)
7. Christopher Lloyd - High/Back To The Future. Low/Baby Geniuses
8. Billy Bob Thornton- High/Sling Blade. Low/Bad Santa.
9. Christopher Walken - Hi/The Deer Hunter; Lo/The Country Bears
10. Cuba Gooding Jr.- High/Jerry Maguire; Low/Boat Trip (hard to pick just one stinker)
11. Kevin Spacey - High/The Usual Suspects; Low/ Fred Claus (WHY!!! You won Oscars man!)
12. Kevin Costner- High/Dancing with Wolves. Low/Waterworld (lol)

13. Nicolas Cage- High/Raising Arizona, Low/Ghost Rider

*NEW TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped*
1. Avatar


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

*NEW TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped*
1. Avatar
2. Platoon (Hamburger Hill was a much better film)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

NEW TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped
1. Avatar
2. Platoon (Hamburger Hill was a much better film)

3. Inception (YEAH I said it)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

NEW TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped
1. Avatar
2. Platoon (Hamburger Hill was a much better film)

3. Inception (YEAH I said it)
4. Godfather (Now ya'll really want to kill me!)


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Avatar
2. Platoon (Hamburger Hill was a much better film)

3. Inception (YEAH I said it)
4. Godfather (Now ya'll really want to kill me!)

5. Titanic (see reaction above lol)


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 31, 2010)

*TOPIC:* Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon (Hamburger Hill was a much better film)
3. Inception (YEAH I said it)
4. Godfather (Now ya'll really want to kill me!)
5. Titanic (see reaction above lol)
6. Lost in Translation


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 31, 2010)

TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon 
3. Inception
4. Godfather
5. Titanic
6. Lost in Translation

7. Jerry Maguire (it's good...but not GREAT)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon
3. Inception
4. Godfather
5. Titanic
6. Lost in Translation
7. Jerry Maguire (it's good...but not GREAT)

8. Shop Girl (WTF??? No srsly WTF??)


----------



## Micara (Jul 31, 2010)

TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon
3. Inception
4. Godfather
5. Titanic
6. Lost in Translation
7. Jerry Maguire (it's good...but not GREAT)
8. Shop Girl (WTF??? No srsly WTF??)

9. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 31, 2010)

TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon
3. Inception
4. Godfather
5. Titanic
6. Lost in Translation
7. Jerry Maguire (it's good...but not GREAT)
8. Shop Girl (WTF??? No srsly WTF??)
9. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace

10. The A Team


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 1, 2010)

TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon
3. Inception
4. Godfather
5. Titanic
6. Lost in Translation
7. Jerry Maguire (it's good...but not GREAT)
8. Shop Girl (WTF??? No srsly WTF??)
9. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
10. The A Team

11. The English Patient


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 1, 2010)

TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon
3. Inception
4. Godfather
5. Titanic
6. Lost in Translation
7. Jerry Maguire (it's good...but not GREAT)
8. Shop Girl (WTF??? No srsly WTF??)
9. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
10. The A Team
11. The English Patient 

12. Brokeback Mountain

[Great performances and austere direction, but once you get over the novelty of gay cowboys there isn't much left except a by the numbers angsty victorian style romance.]


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 2, 2010)

TOPIC: Movies that were over-hyped

1. Avatar
2. Platoon
3. Inception
4. Godfather
5. Titanic
6. Lost in Translation
7. Jerry Maguire (it's good...but not GREAT)
8. Shop Girl (WTF??? No srsly WTF??)
9. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
10. The A Team
11. The English Patient 

12. Brokeback Mountain 

13. Legally Blonde

New Topic: Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2010)

New Topic: Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own

2. Caddyshack


----------



## Micara (Aug 2, 2010)

New Topic: Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack

3. The Greatest Game Ever Played


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 2, 2010)

New Topic: Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played

4. Murderball


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

New Topic: Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball

5. The Mighty Ducks


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 2, 2010)

New Topic: Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball
5. The Mighty Ducks

6. Remember The Titans


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2010)

New Topic: Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball
5. The Mighty Ducks
6. Remember The Titans

7. Rollerball (the original)


----------



## Micara (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball
5. The Mighty Ducks
6. Remember The Titans
7. Rollerball (the original)
8. Miracle


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball
5. The Mighty Ducks
6. Remember The Titans
7. Rollerball (the original)
8. Miracle

9. Brian's Song


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Great Sports-themed Movies
> 
> 1. A League of their Own
> 2. Caddyshack
> ...



10. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball
5. The Mighty Ducks
6. Remember The Titans
7. Rollerball (the original)
8. Miracle
9. Brian's Song
10. Million Dollar Baby
11. Major League


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball
5. The Mighty Ducks
6. Remember The Titans
7. Rollerball (the original)
8. Miracle
9. Brian's Song
10. Million Dollar Baby
11. Major League 

12. Eight Men Out ("Say it ain't so Joe!")


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Sports-themed Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Caddyshack
3. The Greatest Game Ever Played
4. Murderball
5. The Mighty Ducks
6. Remember The Titans
7. Rollerball (the original)
8. Miracle
9. Brian's Song
10. Million Dollar Baby
11. Major League 
12. Eight Men Out ("Say it ain't so Joe!")

13. Paper Lion


With the movie about the greatest ever racehorse Secretariat opening soon... 

Next Category: Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap

2. Run For The Roses


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap

2. Run For The Roses

3. Seabiscuit


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 3, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap

2. Run For The Roses

3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet


----------



## Micara (Aug 3, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet

5. Let It Ride


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 3, 2010)

Micara said:


> Movies about racehorses or horse racing
> 
> 1. Phar Lap
> 2. Run For The Roses
> ...



6.A Day at the Races


----------



## Micara (Aug 3, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet
5. Let It Ride
6. A Day at the Races

7. Dreamer


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 3, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet
5. Let It Ride
6. A Day at the Races
7. Dreamer
8. Hidalgo


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 3, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet
5. Let It Ride
6. A Day at the Races
7. Dreamer
8. Hidalgo
9. Dead Heat


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 4, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet
5. Let It Ride
6. A Day at the Races
7. Dreamer
8. Hidalgo
9. Dead Heat

10. The Black Stallion

[I loved that movie, and those books, when I was a kid.]


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet
5. Let It Ride
6. A Day at the Races
7. Dreamer
8. Hidalgo
9. Dead Heat
10. The Black Stallion

11. The Grifters


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 4, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet
5. Let It Ride
6. A Day at the Races
7. Dreamer
8. Hidalgo
9. Dead Heat
10. The Black Stallion
11. The Grifters 

12. The Killing


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 4, 2010)

Movies about racehorses or horse racing

1. Phar Lap
2. Run For The Roses
3. Seabiscuit
4. National Velvet
5. Let It Ride
6. A Day at the Races
7. Dreamer
8. Hidalgo
9. Dead Heat
10. The Black Stallion
11. The Grifters 
12. The Killing
_13. Racing Stripes_

NEXT CATEGORY - Films That Have A Religeous Theme 

1. The Omen.


----------



## Micara (Aug 4, 2010)

Films That Have A Religious Theme

1. The Omen.

2. Saved!


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 4, 2010)

Films That Have A Religious Theme

1. The Omen.
2. Saved!

3. Religulous


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 5, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Films That Have A Religious Theme
> 
> 1. The Omen.
> 2. Saved!
> ...



4.Dogma (Kevin Smith's Best)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma

5. The White Buffalo


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo

6. Crossing Delancey


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo
6. Crossing Delancey

7. Brother Sun, Sister Moon


----------



## Micara (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo
6. Crossing Delancey
7. Brother Sun, Sister Moon

8. The Passion of the Christ


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo
6. Crossing Delancey
7. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
8. The Passion of the Christ 

9. Left Behind


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo
6. Crossing Delancey
7. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
8. The Passion of the Christ
9. Left Behind

10. Jesus Camp


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo
6. Crossing Delancey
7. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
8. The Passion of the Christ
9. Left Behind
10. Jesus Camp
11. The Song of Bernadette


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo
6. Crossing Delancey
7. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
8. The Passion of the Christ
9. Left Behind
10. Jesus Camp
11. The Song of Bernadette

12. Ben Hur


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 5, 2010)

Films that have a religious theme.
1. The Omen.
2. Saved!
3. Religulous
4. Dogma
5. The White Buffalo
6. Crossing Delancey
7. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
8. The Passion of the Christ
9. Left Behind
10. Jesus Camp
11. The Song of Bernadette
12. Ben Hur
13. The Last Temptation of Christ

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound


----------



## Micara (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound

2. Babe


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound
2. Babe

3. Francis - The Talking Mule


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound
2. Babe
3. Francis - The Talking Mule

4. Francis Joins the Army


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound
2. Babe
3. Francis - The Talking Mule
4. Francis Joins the Army

5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs

7. Gordy


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs
7. Gordy 

8. Joes Apartment (talking cockroaches)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs
7. Gordy
8. Joes Apartment (talking cockroaches)
9. Hot To Trot


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs
7. Gordy
8. Joes Apartment (talking cockroaches)
9. Hot To Trot
10. Charlotte's Web


----------



## Micara (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs
7. Gordy
8. Joes Apartment (talking cockroaches)
9. Hot To Trot
10. Charlotte's Web
11. Doctor Doolittle


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs
7. Gordy
8. Joes Apartment (talking cockroaches)
9. Hot To Trot
10. Charlotte's Web
11. Doctor Doolittle

12. Paulie


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 6, 2010)

CATEGORY - Films with talking animals

1. Homeward Bound.
2. Babe.
3. Francis - The Talking Mule.
4. Francis Joins the Army.
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.
6. Cats And Dogs
7. Gordy
8. Joes Apartment (talking cockroaches)
9. Hot To Trot
10. Charlotte's Web
11. Doctor Doolittle
12. Paulie
13. Bolt


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 6, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 6, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:
> 
> 1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness



NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
2. The Ninth Gate

Oh,hey there,Mishe-how are you doing? :happy:


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 6, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness

2. The Seven Samurai


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
2. The Ninth Gate
3. The Seven Samurai

4. Ocean's 11.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 6, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.


----------



## Micara (Aug 7, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 7, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One

7. 101 Dalmatians


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One
7. 101 Dalmatians

8. Room 1408


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 7, 2010)

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One
7. 101 Dalmatians
8. Room 1408

9. 3 men and a baby


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 7, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One
7. 101 Dalmatians
8. Room 1408
9. 3 men and a baby

10. The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Micara (Aug 7, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One
7. 101 Dalmatians
8. Room 1408
9. 3 men and a baby
10. The 40 Year Old Virgin

11. Sixteen Candles


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 7, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One
7. 101 Dalmatians
8. Room 1408
9. 3 men and a baby
10. The 40 Year Old Virgin
11. Sixteen Candles

12. Se7en


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 7, 2010)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies with numbers in the title:

1. Inn of the Sixth Happiness.
2. The Ninth Gate.
3. The Seven Samurai.
4. Ocean's 11.
5. The Cat O' Nine Tails.
6. The Big Red One
7. 101 Dalmatians
8. Room 1408
9. 3 men and a baby
10. The 40 Year Old Virgin
11. Sixteen Candles
12. Se7en
13. 9


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 7, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 7, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape

2. The Science of Sleep


----------



## Paquito (Aug 7, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep

3. Inception


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 7, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception

4. Dragonfly


----------



## Micara (Aug 7, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 

5. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 7, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. The Good Night


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 7, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. The Good Night

7. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## moore2me (Aug 8, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. The Good Night
7. The Wizard of Oz

8. The Shining


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 8, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:
> 
> 1. Dreamscape
> 2. The Science of Sleep
> ...



9. The Manchurian Candidate


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 8, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. The Good Night
7. The Wizard of Oz
8. The Shining
9. The Manchurian Candidate

10. Silent Hill


----------



## moore2me (Aug 9, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. The Good Night
7. The Wizard of Oz
8. The Shining
9. The Manchurian Candidate
10. Silent Hill

11. Village of the Dammed


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 9, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. The Good Night
7. The Wizard of Oz
8. The Shining
9. The Manchurian Candidate
10. Silent Hill
11. Village of the Dammed
12. Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland


----------



## moore2me (Aug 9, 2010)

Next Category: Movies about dreams/dreaming:

1. Dreamscape
2. The Science of Sleep
3. Inception
4. Dragonfly 
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. The Good Night
7. The Wizard of Oz
8. The Shining
9. The Manchurian Candidate
10. Silent Hill
11. Village of the Dammed
12. Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland

13. Midsummers Night Dream

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge. Name some of the *predators in film that you found to be sexy*. (In case of multiple remakes of a movie - state the year or specific title of the film.)

1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac


----------



## Micara (Aug 9, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy. (In case of multiple remakes of a movie - state the year or specific title of the film.)

1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac

2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 9, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac

2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman

3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene


----------



## Micara (Aug 9, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene

4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 9, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene
4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool) 

5. The Hunger - Catherine Deneuve as Miriam Blaylock


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 9, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:
> 
> 1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
> 2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
> ...



6. Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham (1991) (Kevin who?)


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene
4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool)
5. The Hunger - Catherine Deneuve as Miriam Blaylock
6. Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham (1991) (Kevin who?)

7. The Merry Gentleman - Michael Keaton as Frank Logan


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:
> 
> 1. Interview Wiith The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
> 2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
> ...



8.Out of the Past(1947) Jane Greer as Kathie Moffat or
Cat People (1942) Simone Simon as Irena Dubrovna Reed


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, I guess it's time to revisit the rules...........

Please copy and paste the entire list, including the title. *REMOVE* the


> boxes from the beginning and end, then add a single entry of your own. If you don't remove the
> 
> 
> > boxes, the next person posting has to go back to a previous post, copy that, then add your post, then add their own, which gets annoying.
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview With The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene
4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool)
5. The Hunger - Catherine Deneuve as Miriam Blaylock
6. Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham (1991) (Kevin who?)
7. The Merry Gentleman - Michael Keaton as Frank Logan 
8.Out of the Past(1947) Jane Greer as Kathie Moffat 

9. Cat People (1942) Simone Simon as Irena Dubrovna Reed 

* (Moore's Comment - I preferred the 1982 version of Cat People with Nastassja Kinski as the black jaguar.) *


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:
> 
> 1. Interview With The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
> 2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
> ...



Val Lewton slaps you from beyond the grave.


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry, I will not trade Simone Simon for Nastassja Kinski


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 10, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview With The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene
4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool)
5. The Hunger - Catherine Deneuve as Miriam Blaylock
6. Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham (1991) (Kevin who?)
7. The Merry Gentleman - Michael Keaton as Frank Logan 
8.Out of the Past(1947) Jane Greer as Kathie Moffat 
9. Cat People (1942) Simone Simon as Irena Dubrovna Reed 

10. Species - Natasha Henstridge as Sil


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 11, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview With The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene
4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool)
5. The Hunger - Catherine Deneuve as Miriam Blaylock
6. Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham (1991) (Kevin who?)
7. The Merry Gentleman - Michael Keaton as Frank Logan 
8.Out of the Past(1947) Jane Greer as Kathie Moffat 
9. Cat People (1942) Simone Simon as Irena Dubrovna Reed 
10. Species - Natasha Henstridge as Sil
11. Leave Her to Heaven - Gene Tierney


----------



## moore2me (Aug 14, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview With The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene
4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool)
5. The Hunger - Catherine Deneuve as Miriam Blaylock
6. Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham (1991) (Kevin who?)
7. The Merry Gentleman - Michael Keaton as Frank Logan 
8.Out of the Past(1947) Jane Greer as Kathie Moffat 
9. Cat People (1942) Simone Simon as Irena Dubrovna Reed 
10. Species - Natasha Henstridge as Sil
11. Leave Her to Heaven - Gene Tierney

12. Westworld - (Gunslinger dressed in black - you guessed it) Yul Brynner
(The Buzz is this movie is being remade in 2012.)


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

Name some of the predators in film that you found to be sexy:

1. Interview With The Vampire - Brad Pitt as Louis de Pointe du Lac
2. American Psycho- Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman
3. Underworld- Kate Beckinsale as Selene
4. The Phantom of the Opera- Gerard Butler as The Phantom (drool)
5. The Hunger - Catherine Deneuve as Miriam Blaylock
6. Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham (1991) (Kevin who?)
7. The Merry Gentleman - Michael Keaton as Frank Logan 
8.Out of the Past(1947) Jane Greer as Kathie Moffat 
9. Cat People (1942) Simone Simon as Irena Dubrovna Reed 
10. Species - Natasha Henstridge as Sil
11. Leave Her to Heaven - Gene Tierney

12. Westworld - (Gunslinger dressed in black - you guessed it) Yul Brynner
(The Buzz is this movie is being remade in 2012.

13. Batman Returns- Michele Phieffer as Catwoman (meowwww)

Next Topic: Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 15, 2010)

Next Topic: Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times) 

2. Bird - Charlie Parker


----------



## Micara (Aug 15, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker

3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker

3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 15, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)

5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## sarie (Aug 15, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. sid & nancy - sid vicious


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. sid & nancy - sid vicious

7. Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney does a magnificent George M. Cohan.


----------



## Micara (Aug 16, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. sid & nancy - sid vicious
7. Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney does a magnificent George M. Cohan.

8. Selena- Selena, obviously


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 16, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. Sid & Nancy - sid vicious
7. Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney does a magnificent George M. Cohan.
8. Selena- Selena, obviously
9. Amadeus - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Micara (Aug 16, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. Sid & Nancy - sid vicious
7. Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney does a magnificent George M. Cohan.
8. Selena- Selena, obviously
9. Amadeus - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
10. Nowhere Boy- John Lennon


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 16, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. Sid & Nancy - sid vicious
7. Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney does a magnificent George M. Cohan.
8. Selena- Selena, obviously
9. Amadeus - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
10. Nowhere Boy- John Lennon

11. The Doors - The Doors (amazing performance by Val Kilmer)


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 16, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. Sid & Nancy - sid vicious
7. Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney does a magnificent George M. Cohan.
8. Selena- Selena, obviously
9. Amadeus - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
10. Nowhere Boy- John Lennon
11. The Doors - The Doors (amazing performance by Val Kilmer)

12. The Buddy Holly Story - eponymous (Gary Busey in one of his best roles)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 18, 2010)

Biopic films that you could watch over and over that focused on a famous musician

1. La Bamba- Ritchie Valens (saw it ten times)
2. Bird - Charlie Parker
3. Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
4. The Temptations- The Temptations (duh)
5. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
6. Sid & Nancy - sid vicious
7. Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney does a magnificent George M. Cohan.
8. Selena- Selena, obviously
9. Amadeus - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
10. Nowhere Boy- John Lennon
11. The Doors - The Doors (amazing performance by Val Kilmer)
12. The Buddy Holly Story - eponymous (Gary Busey in one of his best roles)
13. This Is Spinal Tap - I guess it counts

Next - Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)


----------



## Micara (Aug 18, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 18, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 18, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)

4. Dune - Riding giant spiceworms (earthworms), milking cats, killing thoughts, wars over space bending spice, psychic nuns who are witches, big blobs of "snot" the size of a railroad car that run the universe, and the young Sting wrasslin' in his underwear.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 18, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune

5. Inception


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 18, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune
5. Inception

6. Blue Velvet (Have a feeling Lynch will be all over this category, so I'm calling the next.....)
7. Eraserhead


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 19, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune
5. Inception
6. Blue Velvet (Have a feeling Lynch will be all over this category, so I'm calling the next.....)
7. Eraserhead 

8. Forbidden Zone


----------



## moore2me (Aug 19, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune
5. Inception
6. Blue Velvet 
7. Eraserhead (Moore's comment - I thought of this one first off - but I HATE this movie.)
8. Forbidden Zone

9. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 19, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune
5. Inception
6. Blue Velvet 
7. Eraserhead
8. Forbidden Zone
9. Jacob's Ladder
10. The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie (Luis Buñuel)


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 19, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune
5. Inception
6. Blue Velvet
7. Eraserhead
8. Forbidden Zone
9. Jacob's Ladder
10. The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie (Luis Buñuel)

11. Head


----------



## moore2me (Aug 21, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune
5. Inception
6. Blue Velvet
7. Eraserhead
8. Forbidden Zone
9. Jacob's Ladder
10. The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie (Luis Buñuel)
11. Head

12. Xanadu


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2010)

Favorite surreal movies

1. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3. Beauty and the Beast - Jean Cocteau (1946)
4. Dune
5. Inception
6. Blue Velvet
7. Eraserhead
8. Forbidden Zone
9. Jacob's Ladder
10. The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie (Luis Buñuel)
11. Head
12. Xanadu

(I feel the need to start a another topic.)
13. Nosferatu 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.


----------



## Micara (Aug 24, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine

3. Spun - crystal meth


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 24, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth

4. Trainspotting - heroin


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin

5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 24, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol

6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol
6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine

7. The Cider House Rules - ether


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol
6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine
7. The Cider House Rules - ether

8. The Days of Wine and Roses - alcohol


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 25, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol
6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine
7. The Cider House Rules - ether
8. The Days of Wine and Roses - alcohol

9. Cold Turkey - smoking


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 25, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol
6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine
7. The Cider House Rules - ether
8. The Days of Wine and Roses - alcohol
9. Cold Turkey - smoking 

10. Last Exit to Brooklyn - Diet Pills (among other things)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 25, 2010)

Movies about addiction. Name the drug of choice (at least one of them.)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol
6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine
7. The Cider House Rules - ether
8. The Days of Wine and Roses - alcohol
9. Cold Turkey - smoking
10. Last Exit to Brooklyn - Diet Pills (among other things)

11. Requiem for a Dream - heroin, diet pills


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol
6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine
7. The Cider House Rules - ether
8. The Days of Wine and Roses - alcohol
9. Cold Turkey - smoking
10. Last Exit to Brooklyn - Diet Pills (among other things)
11. Requiem for a Dream - heroin, diet pills

12. Less than Zero- heroin or cocain Its been a long time since I have seen the movie though so could have the drug wrong


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Panic in Needle Park - heroin.
2. Blow- cocaine
3. Spun - crystal meth
4. Trainspotting - heroin
5. When a Man Loves a Woman - alcohol
6. Drugstore Cowboy - morphine
7. The Cider House Rules - ether
8. The Days of Wine and Roses - alcohol
9. Cold Turkey - smoking
10. Last Exit to Brooklyn - Diet Pills (among other things)
11. Requiem for a Dream - heroin, diet pills
12. Less than Zero- heroin or cocain Its been a long time since I have seen the movie though so could have the drug wrong
13. Naked Lunch - exterminator poison or whatever it's called

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones

2. My Favourite Martian
__________________


----------



## Micara (Aug 26, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian

3. The Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 26, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie

4. Bewitched


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 26, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched

5. The Adams Family


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 26, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family

6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 26, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family
6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse

7. The Simpsons Movie


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 26, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family
6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse

7. The Simpsons Movie
8. Sex and The City


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family
6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse
7. The Simpsons Movie
8. Sex and The City

9. Scooby-Doo (assuming cartoons qualify as sitcoms? I checked with the Oracle Wicki and it said yes. There are Animated Sitcoms and from an older era, there were also radio sitcoms.)


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 27, 2010)

NEXT - Movies based on sitcoms (and no, they don't have to be good)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family
6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse
7. The Simpsons Movie
8. Sex and The City
9. Scooby-Doo (assuming cartoons qualify as sitcoms? I checked with the Oracle Wicki and it said yes. There are Animated Sitcoms and from an older era, there were also radio sitcoms.)

10. Our Miss Brooks (I love radio sitcoms, I listen to the old time radio program every night to hear the classics)


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 29, 2010)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family
6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse
7. The Simpsons Movie
8. Sex and The City
9. Scooby-Doo (assuming cartoons qualify as sitcoms? I checked with the Oracle Wicki and it said yes. There are Animated Sitcoms and from an older era, there were also radio sitcoms.)
10. Our Miss Brooks (I love radio sitcoms, I listen to the old time radio program every night to hear the classics)
11. South Park: Bigger,Longer and uncut


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 30, 2010)

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family
6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse
7. The Simpsons Movie
8. Sex and The City
9. Scooby-Doo (assuming cartoons qualify as sitcoms? I checked with the Oracle Wicki and it said yes. There are Animated Sitcoms and from an older era, there were also radio sitcoms.)
10. Our Miss Brooks (I love radio sitcoms, I listen to the old time radio program every night to hear the classics)
11. South Park: Bigger,Longer and uncut

12. The Nude Bomb (1980) The first "Get Smart" movie.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 30, 2010)

Movies based on Sitcoms

1. The Flintstones
2. My Favourite Martian
3. The Brady Bunch Movie
4. Bewitched
5. The Adams Family
6. The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse
7. The Simpsons Movie
8. Sex and The City
9. Scooby-Doo (assuming cartoons qualify as sitcoms? I checked with the Oracle Wicki and it said yes. There are Animated Sitcoms and from an older era, there were also radio sitcoms.)
10. Our Miss Brooks (I love radio sitcoms, I listen to the old time radio program every night to hear the classics)
11. South Park: Bigger,Longer and uncut
12. The Nude Bomb (1980) The first "Get Smart" movie.

13. Leave It To Beaver (1997)

next topic: The sequel to Wall Street is coming out soon, so lets come up with movies about:

*Corporate Schemers:*

1. The Informant!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 30, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space

(That counts, right? They work in a corporate environment and develop a scheme to rip off $$$...)


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 30, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 30, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm

4. Wall Street


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 30, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street

5. Ghost


----------



## Micara (Aug 30, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost

6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 31, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost
6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead

7. Syriana


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 3, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost
6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead
7. Syriana
8. The Constant Gardener


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 3, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost
6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead
7. Syriana
8. The Constant Gardener

9. The Secret Of My Success


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 3, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost
6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead
7. Syriana
8. The Constant Gardener
9. The Secret Of My Success

10. Flawless


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost
6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead
7. Syriana
8. The Constant Gardener
9. The Secret Of My Success
10. Flawless

11. Disclosure


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 4, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost
6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead
7. Syriana
8. The Constant Gardener
9. The Secret Of My Success
10. Flawless
11. Disclosure 

12. "The Apartment"


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 4, 2010)

Corporate Schemers:

1. The Informant!
2. Office Space
3. The Firm
4. Wall Street
5. Ghost
6. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead
7. Syriana
8. The Constant Gardener
9. The Secret Of My Success
10. Flawless
11. Disclosure
12. "The Apartment"
13. Devil's Advocate

------

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 4, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK 

3. Blow-Up


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK 
3. Blow-Up

4. A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 5, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK 
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story


----------



## moore2me (Sep 5, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK 
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story

6. The People VS, Larry Flynt


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 5, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK 
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story
6. The People VS, Larry Flynt

7. Funny Face


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 5, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK 
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story
6. The People VS, Larry Flynt
7. Funny Face
8. The Verdict


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 6, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story
6. The People VS, Larry Flynt
7. Funny Face
8. The Verdict

9. The Notorious Bettie Page


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 6, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story
6. The People VS, Larry Flynt
7. Funny Face
8. The Verdict
9. The Notorious Bettie Page

10. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 6, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story
6. The People VS, Larry Flynt
7. Funny Face
8. The Verdict
9. The Notorious Bettie Page
10. My Cousin Vinny

11. Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Patty Cake ... Patty Cake ... PATTY CAKE!!!)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story
6. The People VS, Larry Flynt
7. Funny Face
8. The Verdict
9. The Notorious Bettie Page
10. My Cousin Vinny
11. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
12. Rear Window


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Movies where a photograph(s) play an important part

1. Memento
2. JFK
3. Blow-Up
4. A Very Long Engagement
5. FairyTale: A True Story
6. The People VS, Larry Flynt
7. Funny Face
8. The Verdict
9. The Notorious Bettie Page
10. My Cousin Vinny
11. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
12. Rear Window

13. Music Box

NEW CATEGORY

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2010)

NEW CATEGORY

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation 

3. The Ice Storm


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation 
3. The Ice Storm

4. Brothers


----------



## Micara (Sep 26, 2010)

Double Post. Sorry.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers

5. The Royal Tenebaums


----------



## Micara (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums

6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums
6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape

7. American Beauty


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums
6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
7. American Beauty
8. Lymelife


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums
6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
7. American Beauty
8. Lymelife

9. A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums
6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
7. American Beauty
8. Lymelife
9. A Streetcar Named Desire
10. Rachel Getting Married


----------



## Mishty (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums
6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
7. American Beauty
8. Lymelife
9. A Streetcar Named Desire
10. Rachel Getting Married
11. Daddy and Them


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums
6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
7. American Beauty
8. Lymelife
9. A Streetcar Named Desire
10. Rachel Getting Married
11. Daddy and Them

12. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2010)

Films that portray family angst:

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. The Ice Storm
4. Brothers
5. The Royal Tenebaums
6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
7. American Beauty
8. Lymelife
9. A Streetcar Named Desire
10. Rachel Getting Married
11. Daddy and Them
12. Little Miss Sunshine
13. The Godfather (of 12 filmes, this wasn't mentioned?)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)


----------



## Mishty (Sep 26, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)


----------



## Mishty (Sep 26, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)


----------



## Mishty (Sep 26, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey)


----------



## Micara (Sep 26, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey) 
7. The Fugitive (Tommy Lee Jones/Deputy Marshal Sam Gerard)


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 26, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey) 
7. The Fugitive (Tommy Lee Jones/Deputy Marshal Sam Gerard)

8: LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring (Viggo Mortenson/Strider/Aragorn. Ah, WTH, all of three of them.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 21, 2010)

It was my topic who killed it, so I should resurect it

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey) 
7. The Fugitive (Tommy Lee Jones/Deputy Marshal Sam Gerard)
8. LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring (Viggo Mortenson/Strider/Aragorn. Ah, WTH, all of three of them.)
9. The Cooler (Alec Baldwin as Kaplow)


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 21, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was my topic who killed it, so I should resurect it



It could've been my response that killed it so I'm posting again!!

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey) 
7. The Fugitive (Tommy Lee Jones/Deputy Marshal Sam Gerard)
8. LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring (Viggo Mortenson/Strider/Aragorn. Ah, WTH, all of three of them.)
9. The Cooler (Alec Baldwin as Kaplow)

10. The Dark Knight (Heath Ledger/The Joker)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 21, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey) 
7. The Fugitive (Tommy Lee Jones/Deputy Marshal Sam Gerard)
8. LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring (Viggo Mortenson/Strider/Aragorn. Ah, WTH, all of three of them.)
9. The Cooler (Alec Baldwin as Kaplow)
10. The Dark Knight (Heath Ledger/The Joker)
11. The Usual Suspects (Kevin Spacey as Verbal Kint)


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 22, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey) 
7. The Fugitive (Tommy Lee Jones/Deputy Marshal Sam Gerard)
8. LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring (Viggo Mortenson/Strider/Aragorn. Ah, WTH, all of three of them.)
9. The Cooler (Alec Baldwin as Kaplow)
10. The Dark Knight (Heath Ledger/The Joker)
11. The Usual Suspects (Kevin Spacey as Verbal Kint)

12. The Green Mile (Michael Clarke Duncan as John Coffey)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 23, 2010)

Movies where a supporting character stole the show:

1. The Third Man (Orson Welles as Harry Lime)
2. The Silence of The Lambs (Anthony Hopkins/Dr.Lector)
3. Inglourious Basterds (Christoph Waltz as Hans Landa)
4. Tombstone (Val Kilmer/Doc Holiday)
5. Apocalypse Now (Robert Duvall as Kilgore)
6. Shrek (Eddie Murphy/Donkey) 
7. The Fugitive (Tommy Lee Jones/Deputy Marshal Sam Gerard)
8. LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring (Viggo Mortenson/Strider/Aragorn. Ah, WTH, all of three of them.)
9. The Cooler (Alec Baldwin as Kaplow)
10. The Dark Knight (Heath Ledger/The Joker)
11. The Usual Suspects (Kevin Spacey as Verbal Kint)
12. The Green Mile (Michael Clarke Duncan as John Coffey)

13. Cast Away (Volleyball as Wilson)

Next Category: Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 23, 2010)

GREAT CATEGORY!!!!
------

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)

3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 6, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.

4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did this thread die?


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Did this thread die?



I think maybe the topic could be amended to where it could include "or didn't finish watching the rest of the DVD/BluRay." I've rented movies before which just plain sucked and didn't bother to continue watching. I just honestly don't go to the theater all that often, due to time management issues. Maybe that'll save the topic .....


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 15, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why*

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.

*I am fine with amending the topic to include DVDs/streams you stopped watching. That's my vote.


----------



## Micara (Nov 15, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?


I'm fine amending it too.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

*Since we're amending to include DVDs/Streams you stopped watching*

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?
7. The Pool (2001): So I picked this movie out to rent because it read "sorta" interesting and there was nothing else I wanted to see. I literally watched *maybe* 15 minutes of this, took it out of the DVD player, right back up to the rental place and said, "This movie totally sucks!" They swapped me out with another one *heh* But yea, total fail!


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 16, 2010)

*Since we're amending to include DVDs/Streams you stopped watching*

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?
7. The Pool (2001): So I picked this movie out to rent because it read "sorta" interesting and there was nothing else I wanted to see. I literally watched *maybe* 15 minutes of this, took it out of the DVD player, right back up to the rental place and said, "This movie totally sucks!" They swapped me out with another one *heh* But yea, total fail!

Amending is just fine with me, since I can add to my own list.....

8. Meet the Parents - Everyone raved about this movie, but I found it so uncomfortable to watch. I took it out of the player, drove right back to Blockbuster and asked for a refund or exchange. I just don't like seeing people be humiliated like they were in that movie.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 16, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why
*Amended to include DVDs/Streams you stopped watching*

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?
7. The Pool (2001): So I picked this movie out to rent because it read "sorta" interesting and there was nothing else I wanted to see. I literally watched *maybe* 15 minutes of this, took it out of the DVD player, right back up to the rental place and said, "This movie totally sucks!" They swapped me out with another one *heh* But yea, total fail!
8. Meet the Parents - Everyone raved about this movie, but I found it so uncomfortable to watch. I took it out of the player, drove right back to Blockbuster and asked for a refund or exchange. I just don't like seeing people be humiliated like they were in that movie.
9. Capitalism A Love Story: Guess I am just bored of Michael Moore's shtick that he does in every movie. I probably don't disagree with most of his points, but that bombastic hit-you-over-the-head style was just overwhelming. I'm over it and couldn't watch even 30 minutes.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why
*Amended to include DVDs/Streams you stopped watching*

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?
7. The Pool (2001): So I picked this movie out to rent because it read "sorta" interesting and there was nothing else I wanted to see. I literally watched *maybe* 15 minutes of this, took it out of the DVD player, right back up to the rental place and said, "This movie totally sucks!" They swapped me out with another one *heh* But yea, total fail!
8. Meet the Parents - Everyone raved about this movie, but I found it so uncomfortable to watch. I took it out of the player, drove right back to Blockbuster and asked for a refund or exchange. I just don't like seeing people be humiliated like they were in that movie.
9. Capitalism A Love Story: Guess I am just bored of Michael Moore's shtick that he does in every movie. I probably don't disagree with most of his points, but that bombastic hit-you-over-the-head style was just overwhelming. I'm over it and couldn't watch even 30 minutes.
10. The Pillow Book - It was monotonous, and impossible to sympathise with any of the characters. I like to fall in love with an actor/actress during a movie, I just wanted to shake them instead!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 16, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why
*Amended to include DVDs/Streams you stopped watching*

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?
7. The Pool (2001): So I picked this movie out to rent because it read "sorta" interesting and there was nothing else I wanted to see. I literally watched *maybe* 15 minutes of this, took it out of the DVD player, right back up to the rental place and said, "This movie totally sucks!" They swapped me out with another one *heh* But yea, total fail!
8. Meet the Parents - Everyone raved about this movie, but I found it so uncomfortable to watch. I took it out of the player, drove right back to Blockbuster and asked for a refund or exchange. I just don't like seeing people be humiliated like they were in that movie.
9. Capitalism A Love Story: Guess I am just bored of Michael Moore's shtick that he does in every movie. I probably don't disagree with most of his points, but that bombastic hit-you-over-the-head style was just overwhelming. I'm over it and couldn't watch even 30 minutes.
10. The Pillow Book - It was monotonous, and impossible to sympathise with any of the characters. I like to fall in love with an actor/actress during a movie, I just wanted to shake them instead! 

11. Forrest Gump - I know, HERESY!, right? I couldn't stand this pointless mash-up of Zelig and Being There. I didn't exactly walk out, but I did spend the last hour cleaning my nails, dozing, and making a meal plan.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 16, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why
*Amended to include DVDs/Streams you stopped watching*

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?
7. The Pool (2001): So I picked this movie out to rent because it read "sorta" interesting and there was nothing else I wanted to see. I literally watched *maybe* 15 minutes of this, took it out of the DVD player, right back up to the rental place and said, "This movie totally sucks!" They swapped me out with another one *heh* But yea, total fail!
8. Meet the Parents - Everyone raved about this movie, but I found it so uncomfortable to watch. I took it out of the player, drove right back to Blockbuster and asked for a refund or exchange. I just don't like seeing people be humiliated like they were in that movie.
9. Capitalism A Love Story: Guess I am just bored of Michael Moore's shtick that he does in every movie. I probably don't disagree with most of his points, but that bombastic hit-you-over-the-head style was just overwhelming. I'm over it and couldn't watch even 30 minutes.
10. The Pillow Book - It was monotonous, and impossible to sympathise with any of the characters. I like to fall in love with an actor/actress during a movie, I just wanted to shake them instead! 
11. Forrest Gump - I know, HERESY!, right? I couldn't stand this pointless mash-up of Zelig and Being There. I didn't exactly walk out, but I did spend the last hour cleaning my nails, dozing, and making a meal plan.
12. Tales from the Crypt: Demon Knight (1995) - my date was scared and I was bored lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 16, 2010)

Movies that you walked out on (left the theater before the end) and why
*Amended to include DVDs/Streams you stopped watching*

1. Moulin Rouge - I hated the anachronistic use of modern music and Nicole Kidman annoyed me
2. Ready to Rumble - We were sitting next to a bunch of loud, annoying teenagers AND the movie was TERRIBLE (I think being next to the teenagers made us really dislike the juvenille humor more than we usually would)
3. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow - all right, I've never walked out from a movie... but this was close. I was eight, and even then I realized something was terrible wrong with this movie. I think it lasted about 75 minutes, but it was awful, boring, not funny, nothing! Whenever it's on TV, I just remember myself, a little kid sitting there in pain watching grown up people act like idiots.
4. Basic Instinct 2 (2006) Honestly, I know better. It was a dating situation. I considered it payback for taking a date to "Hellrasier IV"--the Karma wheel just spins and spins.
5. Crash (1996) This is not the Oscar winner. I liked it okay, but I went with a bunch of friends from college, and like 20 minutes in people were bored or grossed out or something. I don't quite remember, but we left.
6. Godzilla (1998) Do I really have to explain why?
7. The Pool (2001): So I picked this movie out to rent because it read "sorta" interesting and there was nothing else I wanted to see. I literally watched *maybe* 15 minutes of this, took it out of the DVD player, right back up to the rental place and said, "This movie totally sucks!" They swapped me out with another one *heh* But yea, total fail!
8. Meet the Parents - Everyone raved about this movie, but I found it so uncomfortable to watch. I took it out of the player, drove right back to Blockbuster and asked for a refund or exchange. I just don't like seeing people be humiliated like they were in that movie.
9. Capitalism A Love Story: Guess I am just bored of Michael Moore's shtick that he does in every movie. I probably don't disagree with most of his points, but that bombastic hit-you-over-the-head style was just overwhelming. I'm over it and couldn't watch even 30 minutes.
10. The Pillow Book - It was monotonous, and impossible to sympathise with any of the characters. I like to fall in love with an actor/actress during a movie, I just wanted to shake them instead! 
11. Forrest Gump - I know, HERESY!, right? I couldn't stand this pointless mash-up of Zelig and Being There. I didn't exactly walk out, but I did spend the last hour cleaning my nails, dozing, and making a meal plan.
12. Tales from the Crypt: Demon Knight (1995) - my date was scared and I was bored lol

13. The Vampire's Assistant - A film I SHOULD have walked out on! I'll never get that part of my life back.

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.


----------



## Micara (Nov 16, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.

2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.

2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)

3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 16, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.

2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)

3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!

4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 16, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.

2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)

3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!

4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.

5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 16, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.

2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)

3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!

4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.

5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.

6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 16, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.
2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)
3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!
4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.
5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.
6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.

7. Schindler's List - the scene at the end where Schindler realizes that all his possessions could have been used to save more lives and he breaks down crying over how much more he could have done. Also, at the very end, where the actors visit Schindler's grave with the survivors they portrayed in the movie, and they place a stone on his tomb. It broke my heart and made me cry to the point I had a headache.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 16, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.
2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)
3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!
4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.
5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.
6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.

7. Schindler's List - the scene at the end where Schindler realizes that all his possessions could have been used to save more lives and he breaks down crying over how much more he could have done. Also, at the very end, where the actors visit Schindler's grave with the survivors they portrayed in the movie, and they place a stone on his tomb. It broke my heart and made me cry to the point I had a headache.

8. Titanic- I still on occassion have nightmares of watching leo freeze to death sinking into the ocean


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.
2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)
3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!
4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.
5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.
6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.
7. Schindler's List - the scene at the end where Schindler realizes that all his possessions could have been used to save more lives and he breaks down crying over how much more he could have done. Also, at the very end, where the actors visit Schindler's grave with the survivors they portrayed in the movie, and they place a stone on his tomb. It broke my heart and made me cry to the point I had a headache.
8. Titanic- I still on occassion have nightmares of watching leo freeze to death sinking into the ocean

9. Inside - it's a French horror film. A friend of mine recommended this to me. It's such a disturbing film, I literally was violently ill while watching it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 1, 2011)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.
2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)
3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!
4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.
5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.
6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.
7. Schindler's List - the scene at the end where Schindler realizes that all his possessions could have been used to save more lives and he breaks down crying over how much more he could have done. Also, at the very end, where the actors visit Schindler's grave with the survivors they portrayed in the movie, and they place a stone on his tomb. It broke my heart and made me cry to the point I had a headache.
8. Titanic- I still on occassion have nightmares of watching leo freeze to death sinking into the ocean
9. Inside - it's a French horror film. A friend of mine recommended this to me. It's such a disturbing film, I literally was violently ill while watching it.
10. Fahrenheit 9/11 - I guess I don't need to explain why I hated it.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 2, 2011)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.
2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)
3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!
4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.
5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.
6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.
7. Schindler's List - the scene at the end where Schindler realizes that all his possessions could have been used to save more lives and he breaks down crying over how much more he could have done. Also, at the very end, where the actors visit Schindler's grave with the survivors they portrayed in the movie, and they place a stone on his tomb. It broke my heart and made me cry to the point I had a headache.
8. Titanic- I still on occassion have nightmares of watching leo freeze to death sinking into the ocean
9. Inside - it's a French horror film. A friend of mine recommended this to me. It's such a disturbing film, I literally was violently ill while watching it.
10. Fahrenheit 9/11 - I guess I don't need to explain why I hated it. 

11. Johna Hex - I came pretty close to having aneurysm watching this movie. David Lynch movies have better internal logic and continuity than this film.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 2, 2011)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.
2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)
3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!
4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.
5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.
6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.
7. Schindler's List - the scene at the end where Schindler realizes that all his possessions could have been used to save more lives and he breaks down crying over how much more he could have done. Also, at the very end, where the actors visit Schindler's grave with the survivors they portrayed in the movie, and they place a stone on his tomb. It broke my heart and made me cry to the point I had a headache.
8. Titanic- I still on occassion have nightmares of watching leo freeze to death sinking into the ocean
9. Inside - it's a French horror film. A friend of mine recommended this to me. It's such a disturbing film, I literally was violently ill while watching it.
10. Fahrenheit 9/11 - I guess I don't need to explain why I hated it.
11. Jonah Hex - I came pretty close to having aneurysm watching this movie. David Lynch movies have better internal logic and continuity than this film.

12. Requiem for a Dream: Sick feeling in stomach. Overall sense of bodily unease.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 3, 2011)

New Category: Films that were physically painful to you.

1. Meet The Robinsons - The overly sappy/hack story mad me ill.
2. The Human Centipede- okay, I'm bending the rules on this, but the mere PREVIEWS of this movie made me physically sick. I thought about it for days afterwards. Just when I thought it was safe- WHAM!- my mind would go back to the "What?" and "How?" of it. I've never been so tortured by 2 and a half minutes in my life! (CastingPearls is so with me on this one!)
3. Jackass #2: That whole 'horse semen' scene totally made me gag. I have, like, the weakest stomach in the world!!
4. Tetsuo: The Iron Man : The only film that has ever made me truly feel sick while watching. I watched it once, i shall never watch it again. It only needs three words to truly describe how weird and messed up it is....Japanese Metal Fetishist. I'll leave you to think of that....and then tell you to think even worse.
5. Irreversible: I think I already used this film in a previous list, but it bears repeating. Irreversible is one of the most upsetting movies I've ever seen (and I made it to the end of Salo: 120 Days of Sodom and just shrugged). I literally had to go sit in a dark room and wait for my head to clear and gut to stop churning.
6. Pi: This movie gave me a migraine. I still liked it though.
7. Schindler's List - the scene at the end where Schindler realizes that all his possessions could have been used to save more lives and he breaks down crying over how much more he could have done. Also, at the very end, where the actors visit Schindler's grave with the survivors they portrayed in the movie, and they place a stone on his tomb. It broke my heart and made me cry to the point I had a headache.
8. Titanic- I still on occassion have nightmares of watching leo freeze to death sinking into the ocean
9. Inside - it's a French horror film. A friend of mine recommended this to me. It's such a disturbing film, I literally was violently ill while watching it.
10. Fahrenheit 9/11 - I guess I don't need to explain why I hated it.
11. Jonah Hex - I came pretty close to having aneurysm watching this movie. David Lynch movies have better internal logic and continuity than this film.
12. Requiem for a Dream: Sick feeling in stomach. Overall sense of bodily unease.
13. 2001: A Space Travesty - rest in peace, Leslie Nielsen. You will never be remembered for this piece of garbage. Horrible CGI, no jokes and terrible celebrity impersonators.

NEW CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)


----------



## Micara (Jan 3, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 3, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)

3. The King and I (1956)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 3, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956) 

4. Vertigo (1958)


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 4, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956) 
4. Vertigo (1958)

5. Fantasia (1940)


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 4, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956) 
4. Vertigo (1958)
5. Fantasia (1940)

6. The Wizard of Oz (1939) I know, it's not 100% in color, but still ...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 4, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956) 
4. Vertigo (1958)
5. Fantasia (1940)
6. The Wizard of Oz (1939)

7. The Searchers (1956)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 4, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956)
4. Vertigo (1958)
5. Fantasia (1940)
6. The Wizard of Oz (1939)
7. The Searchers (1956)
8. Shane (1953) 

_Since The Wizard Of Oz (my all-time favorite) was already listed._


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.

1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956)
4. Vertigo (1958)
5. Fantasia (1940)
6. The Wizard of Oz (1939)
7. The Searchers (1956)
8. Shane (1953) 
9. Carmen Jones (1954)


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 27, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.



1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956)
4. Vertigo (1958)
5. Fantasia (1940)
6. The Wizard of Oz (1939)
7. The Searchers (1956)
8. Shane (1953) 
9. Carmen Jones (1954)
10. Singing in the Rain (1952)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 27, 2011)

CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.



1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956)
4. Vertigo (1958)
5. Fantasia (1940)
6. The Wizard of Oz (1939)
7. The Searchers (1956)
8. Shane (1953) 
9. Carmen Jones (1954)
10. Singing in the Rain (1952)
11. Gone with the Wind (1939)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

Come on guys let's get this thing alive again! 


CATEGORY: Favorite movie made pre-1960, in colors.



1. Pinocchio (1940)
2. Cheaper By The Dozen (1950)
3. The King and I (1956)
4. Vertigo (1958)
5. Fantasia (1940)
6. The Wizard of Oz (1939)
7. The Searchers (1956)
8. Shane (1953) 
9. Carmen Jones (1954)
10. Singing in the Rain (1952)
11. Gone with the Wind (1939)
12. Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (1953)


----------

